# Opinion on scrap metal sales



## frugalmomma2

We save cans and the price right now is .65 a pound. When we went to the scrap yard the place was packed with truck loads of metal. Has anyone tried this ? Have you made money doing it?


----------



## Forerunner

I've made a very good and independent living salvaging scrap metals.
I wrote a few articles about my experience and accumulated information concerning this topic. Angie listed them in a sticky over on the survival forum if you're interested. They're listed with the compost composite sticky.


----------



## glenn amolenaar

If you can find scrap metal you can make some money, the best way is to seperate the metals, strip the copper from old appliances. Talk to the metal buyer he will tell you the way to get best prices.
Glenn


----------



## VA Susan

A man in our area offers cash for junk cars. I'm sure he makes a good profit on them when he resells them for the metal. Most people are glad to get them out of their way and happy make a few dollars in the bargain.


----------



## frugalmomma2

Forerunner I read your stickies great information. We are looking into maybe trying it out. We have stuff that was left on our property that we can haul off.We are also going to get the opportunity to clean out an old house that will be torn down. There are car parts in the yard and lots of stuff left inside. We are not sure what all we will be able to salvage yet but it could be very lucrative for us.


----------



## Forerunner

Metal is generally an inflation proof account.
There has been and seems to now be a rather dependable fluctuation in the markets that allows for the wise to prepare and stockpile metals and sell high when the time comes.
This seems to be true across the board, though non-ferrous metals have been up for some time now.

Be one of those folks who calls around for best price, indicating at each opportunity that you are a serious recycler who deals in quality material.
The folks who just throw the whole mess in the back of a pickup and drive to the nearest yard regularly settle for one third of the material's value.

On the homestead, time and labor are frequently cheap enough. Prepare your metals to the most refined degree that you can, safely and without drawing too much attention.
The bulk of the value in scrap metal is in the labor that we apply in preparing it to industry specs.


----------



## MrPG

Steel just went up from $5/100lbs to about $8.50 in my area. Aluminum etc. will probably go up as well. 

I recommend http://realcent.forumco.com in the Scrap section of the forum - lots of serious scrappers there.

BEST piece of advice for those starting out:

1. Buy some decent quality gloves, you can get decent leather ones that will protect your hands for $5 or $10 a pair. Make it a habit to have them handy and wear them whenever you are handling items, even if you don't think you need it. Safety first, you don't want to cut up your hands or scrape your knuckles.

2. If you don't understand it, don't sell it until you do. The RealCent forum is a good place to learn more about how to identify what there is.

3. Call around for best prices, don't be shy.

(I don't deal with steel/aluminum, I only buy PC motherboards and CPUs and other gold e-scrap).


----------



## clovis

MrPG said:


> I only buy PC motherboards and CPUs and other gold e-scrap.


I'd like to learn about e-scrap.

Is it profitable?


----------



## clovis

I've made great money from time to time by scrapping.

I flea market on the side, and go to a bunch of auctions. Before the big spike in metals prices a little while back, I could score lots of super easy scrap.

For instance, I bought lots of boxes of pistons for $2 for the lot. They scrapped out at $8 a box.

Finding good, easy scrap, high profit scrap is more difficult these days due to competition. The closest place to sell steel is 30 miles away, so I've never messed with steel or iron. Good scrap is still out there to be had.

Of course, I've only dabbled in scrap as a bonus at auctions and the like.

Also, when you are scrapping remember that scrap is not always scrap. Sometimes, it is worth much more as an item than it is as metal. For instance, I bought a steel lawn chair from a scrapper for $1. I set it in my flea market booth, and it sold for $10 on the first day. An antique shop owner bought it, and sold it two days later for $38.

Another time, I bought a bucket of junk steel from another scrapper at an auction. I paid him $2 for it. I sold the galvanized bucket for $4, and a tool inside the bucket inside the bucket brought $116. (I was disappointed that it didn't bring more.)

BTW, make sure you read Forerunners scrap guide mentioned above. It is very good.

Just make sure you can identify valuable items as well as you can identify the scrap.


----------



## Curtis B

One other thing about knowing what you are selling. As I was removing the trash pit at my place I hauled in some 4" steel pipes with a load of steel one time. When I got to the scrap yard the person weighing came out with waht turned out to be a geiger counter. The pipe was apparently old pipe from oil drilling rigs, and supposedly went through some radioactive ground. The person at the yard immediatly ordered me off the property and wouldn't take any of the load. I finally found another yard that ended up unlaoding me, and putting the pipe back on the trailer for me bring home. With all the gas I spent driving to simply getting it sold/unloaded I lost big time on that load.


----------



## Forerunner

I've been across scrap yard scales hundreds of times and never once have I been singled out for such an experience nor have I ever witnessed it happen to someone else.

Not saying it can't happen...... the scrap business is not without it's quirks and secrets, but I've never seen it.
Every yard I have ever dealt with had the radiation equipment in place. I honestly believe it to be left over from WWII and the cold war. It keeps people aware, and afraid..... two pillars necessary to hold up the canopy of domination.


----------



## countrysunshine

My sons have always scrapped a little for extra cash. We have a pile on the farm and they just have to clean, sort and load it for the money.

They, too, ran into the check for radioactivity at a local yard.


----------



## clovis

I went to an auction today. My primary purpose for attending the auction was to buy business equipment from a foreclosed business, and resell it for a profit.

I was able to buy stuff for resale, but I also scored some scrap while I was there.

Professional scrappers like forerunner would laugh at my small haul of scrap today. Then again, $4 worth of scrap here, and $8 there, add up very fast. The best part is that I got this scrap for free!!!!


----------



## bigmudder77

make sure if you scrap cars dont take the whole cars in there around here they offer like $50 more a ton if it is a whole car (as in alumnium wheels, battery, converter, pretty much has to be a whole car blown motor or tranny or wrecked dont matter as long as it has all that extra stuff) dont do that cause you can sell the battery, converter, radiator, starter, alt, rims, and then what ever you can sell online is more money people buy parts all over 

and if you can or want to take all the wiring out of the cars and burn them and just keep putting them in to a bucket and when its full take that in copper wire is like $2.10 a pound and it adds up fast 

2 years ago i was buying ford probes and mazda mx6 cars for free to $500 selling the converters for $250 each rims for $150 then if motors or trannys were good they were $500 each along with any other parts that would sell online 

now the price of converters dropped and people think there still worth gold and i cant touch any car around me for under $600 and thats a junk non running car and scrap is $230 a ton or add $50 more a ton if its a whole car or truck 

but if you have the space get as much as you can cheap and strip them and part them and scrap whats left 

and dont mess with no titled stuff trust me more work and most times there stolen and i dont mess with that other people do just dont feel like sitting in jail for how ever long to make $100 or so 

and auctions are the place to go i go all over to auctions after auctions and pick stuff up dirt cheap and resell online or scrap i got over 1000 egg cartons for $1 there was like 8 big boxes full of them i was selling 100 for $10 

another time i got a trailer for $10 sold it the same day for $400 

but there are alot of people out there that make good money scrapping i buy dodge trucks and part them out 1994-2001 and if i find a cheap 2002 and up ill buy them and part them and then i scrap whats left over 

but when i can make $1500-4000 on dodge trucks that i get for cheap its a good deal and worth alot more than scrap price 

and in the winter get in to snow plows if you get them in the summer hold them till winter if you got the space and same thing with spring stuff if you get them in the winter like lawn mowers and stuff hold them dont scrap them cause i part out lawn mowers also or fix and sell but ill see any where from $300-2000 off a lawn mower just in parts the newer the better but an old simplicity brought me $2000 in parts one year 

off my scrapping and parting i have so much crap laying around that i keep its not even funny i got a curtis snow plow thats like brand new with a dodge truck that had a blown tranny i traded a blown up 400ex (that i got for $200) for a 2001 yz125 that was mint and i traded that bike for the truck and the plow only made $1800 off the truck cause the body was shot and the parts were kinda rusty but i still have the axles and air bags and dash that should bring another $1200 on a good day cause there 2500 dana 60 axles that are like $1200 each at the junk yards so one day they will sell and i keep the curtis plow and if i sold it i can get $3000 out of it or put it on a dodge truck and make about $7000 on the truck and plow before winter 

i can go on and on about the deals i have got by scrapping but ill stop now the only thing about it is now every one thinks there junk is worth gold and there are so many people around me doing it that it just kinda sucks now


----------



## MrPG

clovis said:


> I'd like to learn about e-scrap.
> 
> Is it profitable?


It has the potential to be reasonably profitable. The key is to find a good source, in some cases people will give away old systems just to get them out of the office or the house. 

Since the value is always greater than free, it is just a question of whether you want to take the system apart for the pieces.

It will take about 6 minutes at least, to fully dismantle a typical machine. This means 10 per hour, so that is a bottleneck or limiting factor.


----------



## Forerunner

clovis said:


> Professional scrappers like forerunner would laugh at my small haul of scrap today.


Laugh ?

I don't know. I'm the one who picks the brass valve stems and lead wheel weights out of the garbage at the truck repair shop where I do business.......
I can't walk a mile up the road without filling every carrying capacity on my person with aluminum cans. I'd say I'm as laughable as anyone. 
Humility has gotten me farther down the road of successful scrapping than anything.


----------



## Txsteader

Scrap metal is about $6/100 lbs, having just come off a high of $10/100 lbs!!! They had to get cops to direct traffic, it was so busy. DH made almost $200 in just a couple of hours, not counting wait time in line. Some guys were making close to $1000/day.

We've never seen prices that high.


----------



## bigmudder77

ya it was up here too now every thing dropped back down scrap is back at $150 a ton or $160 for whole cars with alumnium wheels so ya its going back down 

but i made close to $1200 just in 1 day 4 loads like no wait time and not i just have 2 trucks that need the axles cut out from under them and gas tank knocked out and there ready to go when the price goes up 

shoot in the winter i was stacking cars i had so many i was waiting for the price to go up and didnt want them all around the house making it look like trash so i put them behind our huge barn and started stacking them it paid off cause once it started getting nicer i was scrapping them like all the time and i get about $25-35 more a ton depending on the day than most other people that just drive in there 

now every one thinks there stuff is gold and want gold price when really they have junk


----------



## ||Downhome||

steel was 260 a ton here not but a few weeks ago. 

but yup droped pretty good. 

you need to also be carefull who you deal with too. someplaces are just ripoffs.


----------



## clovis

I sold my non-ferrous scrap I scored at two auctions I attended last week.

Total expenditure for the scrap I bought: $2

Total income for the scrap I sold today: $24.05

Net profit: $22.05

Not very much money, most would say. I was already at those auctions buying other stuff, so the scrap is icing on the cake to me.

I just wish I could get that much quality scrap every day, especially considering how easy it was/is to obtain.

One thing that I should note: I can't generally compete with the pro scrappers at auctions when big lots are being sold. I score small stuff here and there...and generally small stuff that no one else even sees.


----------



## bigmudder77

ya thats how i am i got to lots of different auctions and i look at stuff and just watch what there selling i almost had a old ford truck for $50 but the auctioner had to stop and say no one else wants to big on this old truck little bit of work and you could have a good wood hauler that thing was a 86 f-350 rusted out plow on it which was junk motor knocked tranny fluid smelled and frame was broke that thing went over $1500 and i had it up to 400 

but i won cattle trailer one time for $100 sold it for $1000 with in the week 

so if you know what your doing some of your "scrap" piles could be worth more money than you think some stuff that i thought was junk i sold for good money like a old steel wagon wheel sold it for $50 and it was in a $10 scrap pile and i still got money for the rest of the scrap 

but ya right now as of yesterday scrap where i take it is $170 a ton im still getting $200 a ton


----------



## clovis

It is funny you mention the cattle trailer.

My uncle once had an old school horse trailer, and it was so rough he thought about letting it go for scrap. A guy stopped by, asked if it were for sale, and then said, "I'd give $500 for it, but I couldn't go a dime over that."

At the time, scrap was at an all time low, so, in essence, my uncle made $500 free and clear on something that was nearly trash. I've laughed quite a few times about that story.


----------



## AshleyB

A neighbor of ours sells scrap metal. He will always stop and ask people if they are getting rid of old appliances that are sitting out by their dumpsters. He's taken a refrigerator, washing machine and dishwasher from us. My husband loves it because then he doesn't have to worry about getting it to the dump!


----------



## Ed K

Two summers ago when I had a truck I would ride a different way to work one or two days a week coinciding with the local garbage collection schedule. I mostly picked up metal to sell. 

I made $800 selling mostly scrap steel, aluminim, some copper, brass and lead batteries. Frankly if it looked difficult to handle or disassemble I didn't bother with it.

I picked a angle iron workbench with plywood top and sold it for $75 on craigslist.

I picked two wood mantles and sold them on craigslist for $225 plus got paid $25 to deliver one of them 

I made $20 dollars selling a shoebox of silverplate flatware at an antiquestore

I found and donated a few bicycles to a local bike rebuilding charity

In the process I put a few scratches and minor dents in the truck but it wasn't a new truck and I'm not one to worry about that too much

It's sort of amazing how much usable stuff people throw out in the trash 

A little bit of a downside is that I built up stock of various items in the driveway until I got a truckload worth to make it worth hauling into the scrapyard. The wife wasn't too fond of that.

At one scrapyard the folks treated you kind of rough since they were used to dealing with bigger operators. I found a smaller place that had friendlier staff and tended to treat me better by not marking my stuff down as lower grade material. Since it was "free" money I usually gave a tip to the scaleman who handled the smaller scale for weighing the aluminum, copper and more valuable metals. Not sure of it but i suspect that may have helped me a little bit too.

Best of luck


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Forerunner said:


> I've been across scrap yard scales hundreds of times and never once have I been singled out for such an experience nor have I ever witnessed it happen to someone else.
> 
> Not saying it can't happen...... the scrap business is not without it's quirks and secrets, but I've never seen it.
> Every yard I have ever dealt with had the radiation equipment in place. I honestly believe it to be left over from WWII and the cold war. It keeps people aware, and afraid..... two pillars necessary to hold up the canopy of domination.


Forerunner, I didn't understand your response about radiation detection at scrapyards. I guess you have had some bad experiences with the businesses where you have sold scrap. I am sorry to hear it.

I work for a pretty reputable scrap company with 60+ facilities across the country (though none near you). We would love to buy every pound of scrap that someone hauls in. But having said that, we invest a lot of money in state-of-the-art radiation detectors and frequently turn away scrap that sets them off. Sometimes that loses us a supplier. But we don't maintain that equipment or reject loads to make suppliers fear us, or as a technique to dominate them. The fact is that big companies like ours deal with steel mills and foundries, either domestically or via the export market, who monitor and reject any radioactive loads we send them. If we somehow don't detect radiation coming into one of our yards, and if a mill or foundry misses it too and melts that scrap, the cost for decontaminating their equipment can run over $10 million - which they would insist that we pay. And nowadays scrap suppliers are vetted by mills and foundries up front. If we did not maintain effective controls for incoming scrap, they would refuse to buy our "risky" material at all. That would put us out of business. 

I find it interesting that you still see "cold-war" detectors in service and wonder what you mean. The standard for scanning inbound truck or rail traffic for at least 20 years has been flat panel monitors. These contain a sheet of plastic into which is inserted a photomultiplier tube which counts the visible flashes in the plastic caused by the passage of radioactive particles. You will see these mounted in pairs on either side of the truck scale (and sometimes overhead as well), contained in big rectangular metal boxes. The thing is that the part you see (the detector boxes) have not changed over my career of 16 years. You can't tell if a system is modern or antiquated by looking at them. All the advances have been made in the controller, which sits in the scale house receiving the signal from the detector panels, and in the algorithm which the controller uses to figure out what the data means.

Before maybe 20 years ago, most scrapyards used sodium iodide crystal detectors which are contained in cylinders maybe the size of a standard aerosol can. These detectors resembled microphones hanging in the air pointed at the scale. We still use this style of detector in some of our handheld detectors and at some nonferrous scales, but if you see one at a truck scale it is fair to say that the operator is way behind the curve and not efficiently scanning for radiation.


----------



## bigmudder77

o ya we use to do that and dumpster dive (before they went to the compacting dumpster) but we use to make like $600-2500 a month on stuff found in the trash just on ebay, craigslist, yard sales, swap meets, it was crazy made very good money doing that but when every thing hit the fan people stopped throwing stuff out as much and stores got the compactors so cant even get stuff out of there 

but shoot walmart would throw away those like $300 big power wheel trucks cause it had a broken hood or cracked or tire wasnt right and they would throw it in the dumpster 

food stores would throw away all kinds of food that went to some of the animals like chickens and pigs but only in the winter summer time it got nasty smelling 

good will had like 2 dumpsters full every other day and we got so much stuff from there we made almost $3000 in one weekend at a city wide yard sale and we had every thing from gas grills to brand new packs of pens we had to rent tables and run them down the whole drive there was so much stuff and all the pens and note books were brand new never opened and 3 ring binders we got all that stuff from cvs when they changed some thing small like the front cover color and they would throw it away 

we use to have a route we would go every night to see what was new in the dumpster people made fun of us for doing that but seen the money we were bringing in and shut there mouth cause it was very little work and all free so after the gas used it was pure profit 

o we also found like 8 bags of kids cloths in good wills dumpster washed them all and sold each thing for $.10 and it was all gone the first day from word of mouth when we had the huge garage sale 

im gonna write a book on how to make $5000 a month dealing with scrap and trash


----------



## clovis

Ed K said:


> Two summers ago when I had a truck I would ride a different way to work one or two days a week coinciding with the local garbage collection schedule. I mostly picked up metal to sell.
> 
> I made $800 selling mostly scrap steel, aluminim, some copper, brass and lead batteries. Frankly if it looked difficult to handle or disassemble I didn't bother with it.
> 
> I picked a angle iron workbench with plywood top and sold it for $75 on craigslist.
> 
> I picked two wood mantles and sold them on craigslist for $225 plus got paid $25 to deliver one of them
> 
> I made $20 dollars selling a shoebox of silverplate flatware at an antiquestore
> 
> I found and donated a few bicycles to a local bike rebuilding charity
> 
> In the process I put a few scratches and minor dents in the truck but it wasn't a new truck and I'm not one to worry about that too much
> 
> It's sort of amazing how much usable stuff people throw out in the trash
> 
> A little bit of a downside is that I built up stock of various items in the driveway until I got a truckload worth to make it worth hauling into the scrapyard. The wife wasn't too fond of that.
> 
> At one scrapyard the folks treated you kind of rough since they were used to dealing with bigger operators. I found a smaller place that had friendlier staff and tended to treat me better by not marking my stuff down as lower grade material. Since it was "free" money I usually gave a tip to the scaleman who handled the smaller scale for weighing the aluminum, copper and more valuable metals. Not sure of it but i suspect that may have helped me a little bit too.
> 
> Best of luck


Ed,

I enjoyed reading your post. That is the way to do it if you can.

While I've never actively driven a trash route, it is Olympic sport around here. The faint hearted and lazy shouldn't even waste their time. On heavy trash day in our town last month, I personally witnessed 5 or 6 different people driving the trash route in front of our house. I was only outside during the morning...how many more did I miss? 

Most of those guys and gals are looking for scrap. A few are looking for junk to resell.

FWIW, you can usually hear numerous trucks driving the trash route thru the night. It is common to see the same truck pass back thru every few hours to see if anything new has been brought to the curb. 

It really is quite unbelievable.


----------



## clovis

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I work for a pretty reputable scrap company with 60+ facilities across the country (though none near you). We would love to buy every pound of scrap that someone hauls in. But having said that, we invest a lot of money in state-of-the-art radiation detectors and frequently turn away scrap that sets them off. Sometimes that loses us a supplier.


Okay, here is what I want to know:

Where does scrap with radioactive particles come from?

There is an old rural legend around here about a guy that was hauling scrap steel from a source to a buyer in Louisville, and had a load rejected due to radiation.

Supposedly, as the rural legend goes, the scrap buyer put out an ABP, and he couldn't sell it anywhere in the midwest. It is said that he buried the scrap in a deep pit on a farm. 

I have no idea if the story is true, but the rumors ran rampant for many years.


----------



## Forerunner

Scott, that was the most comprehensive explanation that I've ever been given concerning the radiation issue.
I personally have not had bad experiences, and have never seen anyone singled out for a radiation issue. I didn't realize there was so much radiation out there to be contended with.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

clovis said:


> Okay, here is what I want to know:
> 
> Where does scrap with radioactive particles come from?


Radium is soluble in water and can collect over time as scale inside pipes or tanks. This is especially common with oilfield equipment. I'm fairly sure that's what the poster above was referring to. Pipe scale is an example of what is referred to as NORM (naturally occurring radioactive material). Firebrick contains NORM too and is notorious for setting off our detectors. 

We most often see NORM, but we also see a wide range of devices or materials with refined radioactive materials which find their way into the scrap stream. Common ones are depleted uranium (used in projectiles or to balance airframes), radium "glow-in-the-dark" dial faces (beware especially of old military jeeps - they often had radium dials in the dashboards) and old industrial smoke detectors (they have a mildly radioactive gadget inside).

There are a fair number of "licensed sources" in industrial, scientific and medical use, and very occasionally these are lost or stolen and end up in scrap. These include cancer treatment devices and meters that measure density, flow or level in process applications. Licensed sources are super dangerous because they can contain large amounts of radioactive material. Also they are shielded, usually in lead, so our radiation detectors might not alarm and we might then process the scrap and release the radiation, with disastrous consequences. Hopefully if you run across one of these it will be obvious - there will be data plates and warning symbols identifying the device, and it will be unnaturally heavy because of the shielding. The good news is that our NRC does an effective job overall of controlling these sources and issuing alerts when one gets away, so the really bad radioactive accidents have happened in other countries and not here.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Forerunner said:


> Scott, that was the most comprehensive explanation that I've ever been given concerning the radiation issue.
> I personally have not had bad experiences, and have never seen anyone singled out for a radiation issue. I didn't realize there was so much radiation out there to be contended with.


Thanks Forerunner. Yes, it's out there.


----------



## clovis

Yes, very interesting information.


----------



## clovis

Anyone else scoring any scrap this week?

It is heavy trash week in our town, and the trash route scrappers are out in full force!!!!

I'm hoping to hit an auction or two in the next few days. I don't get lucky very much, but I always look for scrap.


----------



## clovis

I hit an auction today, and missed some good scrap! Bummer!!!!


----------



## bigmudder77

i got a 89 ranger for free does that count and picked up a 97 ranger for $500 that im listing online for $1800 how about that?

not much for scrap other than that 89 cause the body is making it unsafe to drive and i hauled it out of his drive and he said you get rid of it and we will spilt the money you make so far i got it for free and have parked it till scrap goes back up or until i can get the motor pulled and sold cause motor tranny and rear end and some small stuff are the only good thing on it the seat is about out the cab due to rusting so bad and the whole passengers side was in a ditch and all dented and rusted out


----------



## clovis

I'd say that counts!!!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH has made thousands this year scrapping steel, aluminum, and also copper. It has been hard work, too. When you have to cut apart large equipment with a torch, muscle what you can, and use equipment for what you can't- all is hard-earned there. 

On a recent trip, DH always calls ahead (confirming that), he arrives to find their unloading equipment wasn't working. Since he is one stubborn guy, and they were paying the highest, he unloaded the whole truck himself (fortunately, nothing was beyond his lifting max). He sure was tired when he got home!

In addition to large equipment, he has been given cars. There are (3) he will be delivering soon. First, he is stripping them. We were given a Isuzu Trooper, which runs, needs a bit of work, but it was FREE and he can sell it.

He is always on the lookout for scrap, but concentrates on the bigger heavier stuff. Since he has to drive some distance to get the best price (worth it), he never goes without a full truckload and often a trailer full, too.

Me? I try to look through what he gets and SAVE what I can that has a good use around here. I recently pulled 2 steel railings out of his pile. These were taken from a Church, when he built them beautiful steel railings to replace them. They weren't nearly as nice as the ones DH built, but I saw their use. He is going to cut them for me, and I am using 2 of the rails for either side of our steps (garden is sort of 2 terrace). The terrace was my idea to prevent a lot of hard work & $$$. It was lower than the upper garden area & DH wanted to haul in soil. I smiled, shook my head, and asked him to build the raised beds right on top. Done deal! It looks great, too. The other pieces of the aforementioned rails will likely be installed on our chicken house back deck. That is another story, but with almost a 3 foot drop, would be a good idea...

Back to the main point, here you can absolutely do very well salvaging and also selling what you find for FREE right on Craigslist. Just need an eye for "use" in an item. I know a local gal who makes her entire living buying furniture on dollar days at the local thrift stores, then takes the furniture home, paints or finishes it, and sells for far more.


----------



## clovis

Awesome post, LoriC! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Gosh, was thinking about this thread while driving home after DH & I picked up a railing (needs repaired). Turns out an inexperienced driver ran into the metal railing at the post office and took out a section. This is right up DH's (Len) ally, so in the shop it goes, and will return all fixed & welded back in place.

So, we driving home on a country road and see...

A pile of stuff that was dumped off. It included a very nice high end baby stroller, a steel bed frame, and an old steel seed spreader. Len pulled over, backed up, and loaded it all in the truck. There was some other stuff there, but nothing else we could salvage or sell or donate for another use. The baby stroller can be cleaned up a little and sold- in excellent condition. The bed frame & seed spreader are toast, but are now in the salvage pile.

Then, happy with our little find, on the way home no less, Len applies the breaks again, pulling over. There is an old bridge support in a small clearing, near a riding trail local. If they say, "take it away," then Len will cut it apart and off to salvage it goes. This is worth $6,000!

I hope you find all kinds of junk to salvage!!!


----------



## clovis

$6000? As in six thousand dollars? 

That is unbelievable.

Just think, I got all giddy over scoring $24 in scrap! If I got a $6000 piece of scrap, I'd fall over. You have no idea how much I would like to find sumpin' like that!!!

BTW, no one local buys ferrous scrap, unless you have a bunch of it. It better be pretty good grade, and at least several loads. Otherwise, you have to drive it 25 miles one way. Therefore, I've never dealt much in steel or iron, but I'd love to learn more about it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Clovis- As I had written, it IS hard work scrapping steel. The smaller lighter stuff isn't, but what gets you the most $ is. Around here, people have large pieces of equipment that have been parked, can't be repaired, and left to just rust. We keep our eyes open for opportunities to score something just like that. What is easiest to find around here is the biggest stuff. But for that, you have to be able to cut it into pieces that fit the salvage requirements, also have a strong back and also good lift equipment. 

If we get permission to get that old bridge support? Len will be back there with his torch, truck, and equipment trailer. As he cuts the size pieces he can haul & salvage, he will load them (has a log boom, wench, etc...), and return for more. Judging from the size of it, we are talking 5 trips easy.

The distance we have to drive is more than 25 miles, but not much further than that. When Len goes, he is loaded to the max, both truck/trailer, to make it worth his trip. Whenever he is light, he will scout out the neighbor's yards & ask a few what they have to get rid of. We haven't advertised, but so far are as busy as we have time to be.


----------



## clovis

Well, I hope you get it, plus 12 others that you didn't see.

I don't really have the health to be scrapping big stuff, and I don't own a bit of the equipment either.

The hard part for me is that since the buyers are more than 25 miles away, it really hasn't been worth my time to haul the small amounts of iron and steel scrap that I can get. In turn, I haven't learned steel scrapping, what stuff is worth, what the different grades are, etc. It is the same as wanting to learn to be a professional baker, but never getting close to a kitchen...if that makes any sense.

FWIW, I was at an auction last year, and a stamping press sold for $800. I figured the buyer would use the press. He told me it was for scrap, and that it would easily bring "over $5,000, and probably closer to $6500". I was stunned, to say the least. 

I'm going to keep a closer eye on scrap steel, and see what I can learn. I won't be nearly as afraid to try scrapping steel if I can find it. I can't handle big stuff, but it does make me wonder about the large pile of 1/2" angle iron scrap I saw sell several months ago for $5.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Clovis- I sure get your point. If not for Len, his abilities, and all the equipment we have, there is NO WAY on scrapping big stuff. Me? Just 5'5", certainly not weak, but getting older and limiting what I lift.

So, if I was scrapping, it would be stuff like copper, due to what that is worth. Now, otherwise, would stick to something I knew I could sell and handle without help.

That ends up with me getting into all kinds of plants, selling them, selling seedlings, etc... That is what I can handle. However, I can see the worth in something covered in dust, grime, etc... as I can see what it will be. I have purchased items at garage sales, thrift stores, and through Craigslist that are worth many times what I paid for them. It helps to know a bit about crystal, china, fine jewelry, furniture, etc... In addition, it helps to know what sells locally. I have done consulting in different areas, also, including business. Right now, am about to do some work on creating some forms for tracking inventory for a small internet biz that does a LOT of business. These days, it helps to really look for any niche you have skills for and see how you can make it fit.

Don't knock $24. That was $24 more than you had before you made it  I look at everything I do that way, so I never get an inflated idea of what my time is worth. Every little bit helps and it adds up! My plant sales have paid for my critter food, and the extra goes for anything we need.


----------



## clovis

Lori-

I think you are dead on...non-ferrous is really best suited to what I can do. As for the $24 in scrap I had, I was already at the auction to buy stuff to resell for a flea market booth I have. The scrap was icing on the cake for me, and a cool cash bonus. 

As dumb as it sounds, I've found a niche at auctions. The serious scrappers spend their time mulling over large amounts of scrap, and the regular auction attendees rarely see the small stuff. This typically is very profitable at times, even though I am probably jinxing myself by saying that!

I hope you score the bridge supports and more, and I hope the job goes easy for you!


----------



## jmtinmi

Please advise. I started a thread on Shop Talk, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=351653.  for a huge problem we've had with a recent purchase of a 1999 Malibu.

Well after exploring all options, it looks like we will be scrapping the vehicle. Can anyone please recap on how to best scrap a vehicle? We are also looking to parting out some items before scrapping. Namely the waterpump and Timing Chain/belt which were just installed.

We really need to maximize our gain to minimize our losses on this one! Thanks in advance.


----------



## clovis

jmtinmi said:


> Please advise. I started a thread on Shop Talk, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=351653.  for a huge problem we've had with a recent purchase of a 1999 Malibu.
> 
> Well after exploring all options, it looks like we will be scrapping the vehicle. Can anyone please recap on how to best scrap a vehicle? We are also looking to parting out some items before scrapping. Namely the waterpump and Timing Chain/belt which were just installed.
> 
> We really need to maximize our gain to minimize our losses on this one! Thanks in advance.


I started a thread about a week ago in the HT forum about scrapping cars. It is worth the read, IMO.

Make sure you cut the catalytic converter off the exhaust, and list it on ebay, of all places. It is a good place to sell a single CC, and if you list it right, it should do well there. If you jack around and list it wrong, have bad pics, or gouge on shipping, it probably won't.

Does the car have aluminum rims? Without the tires, they should pay about $11 each in scrap aluminum. You would probably do better listing them as a Buy It Now on ebay though. People are denting and dinging those rims every day. They might bring $50 to $100.

The radio might be worth listing on ebay, as any mirror, lens, marker or head light. These things get broken easy, and often are bought quickly.

This is really important...most people buying a car part off ebay want the part right now. Don't jack with auctions except for the CC. Use buy it now options on those parts.

FWIW, it slays me to see people list parts like alternators on ebay with auctions. If my car is broken today, and I need to drive the car, I want to buy the part right now, *NOT* in seven or ten days with a chance I might not get the part. 

You might also list it on craigslist, and say that you are parting the car out. This is what I would do, after looking at ebay's completed sales for the parts I think would sell.

Finally, the car, I'm told, should scrap out at $400 +/-, in steel alone for whatever is left over from the parting.


----------



## jmtinmi

Thanks, clovis. Your post was helpful! There is a newer radio that we forgot about, and I appreciate your input on the buy it now vs the auction listings. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kriket

Bumping for my DH to read. 
I just turned in 4 bags of cans for $15


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH rec'd 4 vehicles from an RE Client of mine (I listed his house and we helped clean up the property before the sale). One was sold for $400 (it ran), the other (3) were sold for scrap @ $150.00 each. Then, we were given another car that didn't run, sold it for scrap @ $150. We still have catalytic converters & radiators to sell next. This came in very handy as the transmission finally went out on our 1987 Ford Diesel F250. DH bought a great used transmission from a junkyard (first he checked it our thoroughly) for $450 and then he installed in our truck. It was hard work, and sure glad he could do it. The truck runs great!

***Forgot to note that the cars sold for scrap were picked up. Our truck was down, so we couldn't tow them***

Just today, sad deal. DH was using his hot little chainsaw to cut firewood, and it seized up. He used the right oil/fuel mix, had this for 20 years and is so bummed about it. My plan is to get him enough work or scrapping to do, to get the $$ to replace that chainsaw! 

If you have an opportunity to get a free car? Be sure and call around to get the scrap pick up prices offered locally. Then, if it is worth it, go get the car! Also, earlier in this thread, there is information about scrapping cars (take good parts out before you sell for scrap).

We were given a 50# old air compressor today. This week, I will be running a local ad on Craigslist offering to pick up items we can turn for good scrap prices. Nothing ventured, nothing lost, no matter how small the value may seem. It all adds up!

Congratulations Kriket on your $15 for cans, that was $15 you didn't have before you turned them in


----------



## clovis

lorichristie said:


> DH rec'd 4 vehicles from an RE Client of mine (I listed his house and we helped clean up the property before the sale). One was sold for $400 (it ran), the other (3) were sold for scrap @ $150.00 each. Then, we were given another car that didn't run, sold it for scrap @ $150. We still have catalytic converters & radiators to sell next. This came in very handy as the transmission finally went out on our 1987 Ford Diesel F250. DH bought a great used transmission from a junkyard (first he checked it our thoroughly) for $450 and then he installed in our truck. It was hard work, and sure glad he could do it. The truck runs great!
> 
> ***Forgot to note that the cars sold for scrap were picked up. Our truck was down, so we couldn't tow them***
> 
> Just today, sad deal. DH was using his hot little chainsaw to cut firewood, and it seized up. He used the right oil/fuel mix, had this for 20 years and is so bummed about it. My plan is to get him enough work or scrapping to do, to get the $$ to replace that chainsaw!
> 
> If you have an opportunity to get a free car? Be sure and call around to get the scrap pick up prices offered locally. Then, if it is worth it, go get the car! Also, earlier in this thread, there is information about scrapping cars (take good parts out before you sell for scrap).
> 
> We were given a 50# old air compressor today. This week, I will be running a local ad on Craigslist offering to pick up items we can turn for good scrap prices. Nothing ventured, nothing lost, no matter how small the value may seem. It all adds up!
> 
> Congratulations Kriket on your $15 for cans, that was $15 you didn't have before you turned them in


WTG!!!!

Around here, the competition for scrap cars is fierce. I've noticed that one guy advertises only for junk lawn equipment. Another guy advertises for scrap farm equipment. These ads are found on CL....an interesting approach when 99% of the scrappers are only looking for cars.


----------



## clovis

LC-

What do you think you would have gotten if you would have hauled the cars to the scrap yard, instead of having them towed?

Clove


----------



## ChristieAcres

Clove- I don't know, but probably a fair amount more. The priority was getting our "down" diesel truck back up & running. Yes, competition is something here, too. The word is out that DH is doing some salvage on the side, when work is slow. So, he is now being contacted with offers of steel junk. Yesterday, it was an 1960s vintage boat motor and out-drive. I will put in an ad tonight on CL. Difference with Len is that he is licensed/insured/bonded as a Machinist/Welder. Folks feel better about having a guy like him come to their property, needing to use a torch to cut steel. Around here, you can get free firewood all day long IF you have connections, carry your own liability insurance, and have local references. Yes, some paranoia, but we live in a sue-happy society. This is a tight community, so most would rather have Len haul off their junk then a complete stranger from outside the community. Locally, he is one of the few business owners doing this (as a side source of work).

We were offered some "side cuts" from Larry, the retired Logger, up the road. So, we filled the truck with them, excellent for "summer wood" as he calls it. All that wood is now cut, thanks to that chainsaw! Len has a larger chainsaw (both Stihls and had the bigger one almost as long), which he uses for bigger diameter logs.

The chainsaw? Great news there! Len has used them plenty in his lifetime, but never really worked on them before (except good maintenance). He went into town yesterday morning, mentioned it to the "guys" (each morning hard working guys and also old timers meet at the little store for coffee/visiting). A local logger overheard, told Len how to "break it loose," then what else to do to lubricate it, and it worked. Len was very pleased!


----------



## bigmudder77

there was a combine one time for $200 didnt run but was 100 miles one way away i told a guy that parts out tractors and has the semi and he was like what get me his number ill go get it tonight lol he pulled some parts cut it up and make a ton of money off that thing 

but yes to get more money out of your car list it on ebay for like $600obo in there salvage parts car place and if you get a like $500 offer take it (if you dont want to do the work stripping it and scrapping it and listing a ton of parts) 

but yes pull the alt, starter, radiator, a/c condecer on the motor, the a/c cooling thing in front of the radiator, battery, wheels, converter, thats worth about $50-150 depending on what the scrap price is 

also sell the wheel apart for like $25 to $50 each or like $100-$150 a set 

might be able to sell the battery, starter, radiator, for more money if you can find some one that needs them asap most people dont buy this stuff to just sit on just incase theres goes bad 

the converter ebay is a good place to sell it if you have 1 other wise with like 5 or more id look for a core buyer thats in your area or you might find one on ebay that will buy them all off you and pay you more for the other ones you have rather than just what they bid and if never get out bidded your getting screwed 

as far as every thing else put an add on craigslist and say parting out this car send me an email of what you need and ill get you prices and then tell all the good and take good pics of it 

i have been parting out cars for years on the side now also part out mowers and 4 wheelers dirt bikes atvs what ever ill part it lol then whats left goes to scrap if i run out of room i lower the prices to just above scrap price and put them on ebay and craigslist and if they sell then i make more if they dont sell i loose some but still get money scrapping them 

an old simplicity more i had i made close to $1700 parting it out and i still have the frame and some steering stuff that need to head to scrap just dont have a truck right now to haul it in (blown motor) junk dodge 4.7L with only 82k on it and it needs a new motor or at least new heads or head gaskets close to $3000-4000 worth of work ya not very happy 

it all depends on how hungry you are and what you wanna do to make money in scrap i get people that want to pay me like $50-75 for a windshield since i cant take them out i tell them $10 you take out most other people cant take them out and they get scrapped i have a tool but its more for older cars and the new ones are different and everytime i try to use it i crack the one end of the windshield that could me another $50-75 i could make but since i cant get them out with out breaking them so thats lost money for them but whatever 

parting out stuff makes me really good money and when i scrap the stuff i look around to see if i can take any thing and make money off of it one time i found 2 dodge ram center caps that i sold for $80 on ebay found 2 push mowers that all i did was clean the carbs and replace the spark plug, air filter, and put fresh gas in them and new oil sold them both for $50 each and that was all free stuff (well i paid for the weight of them pretty much which came out of my load so say i had a 2000lb load and the push mowers were 50lbs then when i weigh out my weight would be 1950lbs so for that 50lbs it just comes out of what i took it so its all good the guy i deal with dont really care as long as its not like a whole car or any thing huge like that lol)

and yes driving around is the best way to find scrap on trash days i dont know how many truck loads i got in a month just of driving around finding stuff in a old ranger i had 4 banger 5 speed it was the best truck for that cause it saves gas and you can put a pretty good amount of scrap back there and then take it home sort it and end of the month or when you have a good trailer load smash it all down and haul it in that way you dont waste gas hauling it for a $10 load cause my truck use to get like 8-10mpg (before it blew up) and the junk yard is like 13 miles one way and the bank is another 5 miles from them and then 8 miles from the bank back to my house so a $10 lload isnt worth the gas hauling it there for me so i wait till i get at least a trailer load some times a truck load if its heavy 

i also have a guy that i get his old parts from him repair shop he puts them in different bins starters, alts, batterys, rotors, drums, rims, mufflers, what ever they want to get rid of i pick up and every thing but the rotors and drumos and mufflers i sell to a core buyer when i get a huge load of it (at least $500 worth i give him a call) works out great he brings cash and dont try to screw me over or beat me down on price he tells me the price before he leaves of stuff and if its good i say come on out if not i tell him wait till it goes up a bit then give me a call back and he always does so it works out great


----------



## clovis

Anyone have updates?

I haven't scored any scrap recently, except for 6 pounds of cans. It really wasn't even worth my time!


----------



## MrCalicoty

clovis said:


> Anyone have updates?
> 
> I haven't scored any scrap recently, except for 6 pounds of cans. It really wasn't even worth my time!


Hey Clovis! How 'bout all those free bicycles on CL? Save the good usable parts for the future bike repair biz and scrap the rest? I failed to mention the scrap value in the Home Based Business forum thread on the subject.

I'm not sure what Hi-Ten steel goes for but there sure are a lot of cheap bikes make from it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We were given an old boat motor for scrap, but Len has other plans for it. Another guy gave us an old wood stove, there was a lot of copper shards left from a machining barter Len did, and we offered to remove a large rusty tank off a property for sale (that guy was very happy to have us haul it off). What Len brought in paid $230. Salvage prices are down, here, and Len has no shortage of work (at the moment). We are keeping our eyes open for more opportunities. There are a lot of properties for sale, so they are a good place to look. Sometimes, what people give you for scrap isn't scrap at all... Good idea re: the bikes.


----------



## Cynthiaann123

well me and husband do scrapping we clean the aluminum, and also take time cleaning and striping wire, , when we put in junk care we have to take tires off and the gas tank..
get 350.00 for the car and more money for aluminuim rims... we just have fun doing it. sometimes where I live in Louisiana the city hall has condemed house ones burn down, well before they do that ask if u can clean them out and u can get copper in them old houses any other item... . wish u well be blessed Cynthia


----------



## ||Downhome||

on the scrap cars your best off pulling the motor and trans,radiator and heater core all the wire and catalytic converter. we have places here that are core buyers and they pay more then scrap for the engines and trannys,but some times those aluminum blocks are worth more as scrap then what the core place will pay. if you trim your radiators up that is cut the steel rails off you get almost double what a whole one would bring. 

cast (brake rotors and a few other pieces) and short steel also pays more then sheet wich is what you will get on a auto.

if any of it is salvageable its worth alot more then scap. lots of pieces are easy enough to pull and hang onto. lights,emblems,trim, theres a long list.


----------



## Jenni979

I'm not sure if anyone would be interested, but...

Our HOA is looking to have someone haul off several old campers and even some old mobile homes (if you have the ability to haul them off, or take them apart)... Several "scrappers" have asked if they could have them, but after we tell them "yes" we never hear from them again.

We are about an hour south of STL, MO.

Thanks!


----------



## ErinP

Funny that this just got moved up...

A neighbor recently stole an old Hesston swather out of our boneyard for scrap. Haven't heard yet what he got for it.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

A while back I picked up a bunch of old rebar from the old highway and hauled it home. Kept cutting it into small pieces with circular saw and cutoff blade.

Anyway, I made a trip to ABQ, which was 150 mi, and stopped off and sold it for over $60! I was going anyway to see mom, so it paid for my gas and all.


----------



## PamB

we have made over 2000.00 this summer just cleaning up old farm junk, also some stuff from where hubby works, he gave the boss some of the $ from the loads from work. I know you make more here if it is cut up small. the scrap yard is only 10 miles from home. So its a good thing as long as its not far away to haul it. you did good as long as it was on your way! Pam


----------



## cheapskate

Copper and non ferrous are doing well. I got $3.20 a pound for clean copper this week. Aluminum and stainless are up also.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

A man in the town I moved away from has collected aluminum cans for many years now. It would seem to be his only income as I would see him all over town. all hours of the day. He rides a bicycle, so no gas expense. Uses plastic bags to carry the cans. When loaded down, about all you see is the huge bags of cans and the bicycle tires.  I noticed he would show up to go through trash at key places before the trash trucks would make their routes. He always cleaned up any mess he made and over time, people would leave bags of cans out for him. I am sure the college district was profitable for him.

And if you live in or near a college town. When the students are leaving at the end of a semester, check the dumpsters and trash at the houses they live in. They throw away tons of very usable stuff, including unopened food. On campus housing has finally started putting out containers for the students to put good stuff in and then it is donated to a charity. It is a good time to find deals on cars also.


----------



## ChristieAcres

With business slowing, DH is on the prowl for more heavy machinery & property cleanups he can snag. I am doing the research on one such property that will net us many thousands in salvage and sales.

A note on going through garbage- as long as they are trash bins, no one would care around here. However, there are recycle trash bins, too, and it is illegal to touch anything in them.


----------



## ||Downhome||

lorichristie said:


> However, there are recycle trash bins, too, and it is illegal to touch anything in them.


not 100% sure you are right on this. if you could site the law that covers it would help, but I know of none. if that where the case anything set to the curb would be the same. so unless it is a local law or the bin stated that it was property of ??? is the only way I could see that being true. this was raised somewhere I dont remember where? but the verdict if I remember right was it was not.


----------



## clovis

In Indiana, to my knowledge, it is illegal to take anything from a curbside recycle bin. 

It is also unlawful to take anything from a dumpster or trash can, but if your not digging for personal information, like social security numbers, I don't think anyone cares. Recycle bins are definately off limits for aluminum cans, etc.

Again, this is Indiana. Other states are different. 

FWIW, the police in Indiana have to get a "trash warrant" if they want to search your trash. They do this if they suspect a crime has taken place, or if they suspect someone is cooking meth.


----------



## ChristieAcres

||Downhome|| said:


> not 100% sure you are right on this. if you could site the law that covers it would help, but I know of none. if that where the case anything set to the curb would be the same. so unless it is a local law or the bin stated that it was property of ??? is the only way I could see that being true. this was raised somewhere I dont remember where? but the verdict if I remember right was it was not.


I am in WA State, where you have "recycle bins" at drop off places. That is private property, so is the bin, and it is illegal to take items out of those bins. No matter what state you are in, it is not wise to "trespass" on private property anywhere, to dig in trash, or go through recycling, without permission. Often, that is easily gained. However, you will not get permission here to go through a recycle bin, when it is being collected to gain money from, by that *facility owner. * This is stealing. I don't think you understood what I was describing, don't think too many people would care if their reycle bin set out front, was sorted through. Since I am in WA, you might want to check your own laws.


----------



## clovis

oh..I almost forgot:

There used to be a guy that searched the dumpsters at the frat houses in our town. He got to be known so well by the frat guys that they used to save cans for him.


----------



## PhilJohnson

I brought in a small load of scrap in last week. Stripped a few junk car seats and had some other misc scrap. I got 60 bucks off of that little pick-up load of junk. Probably going to haul in another load of scrap this week. I do save a lot of metal that can be used for other purposes. I have a pile of old bed frames that have found their way into various projects. Right now I have an old Willys car that is being pieced together out of bed frames, computer cases, and an old cover off of a haybine


----------



## ||Downhome||

lori I thought you where talking about the curb side bins, residential type. 
no I would agree that going into a recycleing centers bins would not be proper.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I was referring to recycling centers since we don't have recycling pickup where I live. We drive to the centers, separate all of our recycling, and drop it off.

Where there is recycling pickup, that recycling in even curb side bins = revenue, so I myself wouldn't mess with it. If I was so inclined, I'd simply ask the homeowner for permission.


----------



## taylorlambert

I scrap a bit but my biggest thing is to go to the scrap yard to buy metals. I buy farm tools like cultivators and grader blades and planter parts and all sorts of hydraulics. I have a shop and build things from combines and such. Infact that thebiggest part of my income is building from scrap. Lots a great culitvator and plow parts go to the scrap yard and thats a shame as its better farm parts than we get now. 

On the radiation subject China had a ton of tractors come i nthe US one time in customs tripped a sensor for radiation. Seems that batch of castings was cast from some steel scrap that came from a Russian power station by accident. The tractors were radiated for life. They wer sealed in lead casings and sent back home. Also a freind of mine had scored some lead lining from a dentist office that was being torn down. He messed with a it a bunch and got some kind of radiation illness.


----------



## Mickie3

||Downhome|| said:


> not 100% sure you are right on this. if you could site the law that covers it would help, but I know of none. if that where the case anything set to the curb would be the same. so unless it is a local law or the bin stated that it was property of ??? is the only way I could see that being true. this was raised somewhere I dont remember where? but the verdict if I remember right was it was not.


Try trespassing onto private property. You cannot just take a stroll onto private property at will to collect things out of a recycle bin or anything else for that matter. Doing so in this part of the country may just get you shot as it is indeed legal to take action to protect ones life or property and anything that is someone's private property is their property.

Cite: KRS 503.080:

(1) The use of physical force by a defendant upon 
another person is justifiable when the defendant believes 
that such force is immediately necessary to prevent:
(a) The commission of criminal trespass, robbery, 
burglary, or other felony involving the use of 
force, or under those circumstances permitted 
pursuant to KRS 503.055, in a dwelling, building 
or upon real property in his possession or in the 
possession of another person for whose protection 
he acts; or
(b) Theft, criminal mischief, or any trespassory 
taking of tangible, movable property in his 
possession or in the possession of another person 
for whose protection he acts.
(2) The use of deadly physical force by a defendant upon 
another person is justifiable under subsection (1) only 
when the defendant believes that the person against 
whom such force is used is:
(a) Attempting to dispossess him or his dwelling 
otherwise than under a claim of right to its 
possession; or
(b) Committing or attempting to commit a 
burglary, robbery, or other felony involving the 
use of force, or under those circumstances 
permitted pursuant to KRS 503.055, of such 
dwelling; or
(c) Committing or attempting to commit arson of a 
dwelling or other building in his possession.
(3) *A person does not have a duty to retreat if the person is in a place where he or she has a right to be. *


Not sure about you, but I am not going to take a chance debating whether taking something out of a recycle bin is worth the chance that I could lose my life.


----------



## Gottabenutz

I cut a couple oil tanks in half and they hold scrap until I have enough to take in to the scrap yard. Keeps it neat and organized looking. I'll pick up cans and such when I'm in a parking lot or such. There's an old guy I also give him a couple bucks per bag of cans he gets as he doesn't have the money to pay for gas to take the cans to the scrap yard. I just save them up until I have a truck load.


----------



## cheapskate

Seriously, recycling and scrap metal sales are very lucrative right now,

If its metal, you can get money for it.


----------



## ErinP

How much is it going for in your area? We just got offered $100 a ton and $120 from two different guys... They pick up.


----------



## glenn amolenaar

ErinP,
In S/W Missouri I took in scrap prepared #2 (cleaned & cut) $265.00 ton I also had scrap unprepared #2 $210.00 ton. If your are close and have a way to haul take it in yourself why give away your profit? 
Glenn


----------



## JohnP

I recently heard that scrap steel is going to take a jump in price within a couple of months so ya'll might want to hang on to it for now. Current market prices are 450 a ton but have been as high as 690 a couple of years ago. If they go up that high again, us first level sellers will be able to get 350-450. I've probably got 5-6 tons sitting here.:banana02:


----------



## beowoulf90

frugalmomma2 said:


> We save cans and the price right now is .65 a pound. When we went to the scrap yard the place was packed with truck loads of metal. Has anyone tried this ? Have you made money doing it?


I do it for extra money, but not for a living..

But I have arrangements with a local auction company, that when they get items that don't sell and have some type of scrap in them, I haul them away for them.. They don't have to pay for the disposal of the items and thus save money..

While some specialize in certain scrap, I don't.
I will scrap anything I can from aluminum to zinc and anything in between..

In fact I just got a call yesterday from a gentleman who wants a storage building clean out. It is filled with stainless steel and aluminum appliances. Thankfully he gave me till early spring to do it... 

Once you are known to the "locals" as a scrap person, they will call you and give items to you..


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> I have arrangements with a local auction company, that when they get items that don't sell and have some type of scrap in them, I haul them away for them.. They don't have to pay for the disposal of the items and thus save money.


This is a very, very good idea. 

Auctions are often a good source of scrap. The enterprising person networks with all the auctioneers in an area, letting them know that you pick up unwanted scrap after the auctions.

One of the biggest headaches for an auctioneer is abandoned stuff after a sale. Most sellers want a building 'broom clean', or all the stuff gone after the sale.

I've found that working with the owners of properties where an auction has taken place can often pay off in spades. I got an entire stack of brand new lumber, probably $100 worth, after an estate auction, because the owner of the property needed the place empty so the new owners could take possession. He was thrilled that I was taking it, and I was thrilled to get it!!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> This is a very, very good idea.
> 
> Auctions are often a good source of scrap. The enterprising person networks with all the auctioneers in an area, letting them know that you pick up unwanted scrap after the auctions.
> 
> One of the biggest headaches for an auctioneer is abandoned stuff after a sale. Most sellers want a building 'broom clean', or all the stuff gone after the sale.
> 
> I've found that working with the owners of properties where an auction has taken place can often pay off in spades. I got an entire stack of brand new lumber, probably $100 worth, after an estate auction, because the owner of the property needed the place empty so the new owners could take possession. He was thrilled that I was taking it, and I was thrilled to get it!!!!


I know what you mean..

In another thread about polishing projects I posted a photo of a cocktail shaker, that's silver plated. Well it was in a box of scrap along with the candlestick holders. 
Well the cocktail shaker is valued at $125, it is from the 1930's and does have a serial number on it.. Now the reality is I probably won't get that much for it, but considering anything I do get is almost pure profit. Since the only thing I have into it is time polishing it..

The candlestick holders are valued at $40, so that is more profit.. All from a box of scrap.. 

So a word of advise to those who get auction items. Go through them and check the items out.. Sometimes they are worth more then scrap value..


----------



## clovis

Nice scores on the cocktail shaker and candlesticks!!! WTG!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Nice scores on the cocktail shaker and candlesticks!!! WTG!!!


Well that wasn't all of them from that haul.. 

I found a Little Beauty Night Lamp, just like pictured here;
http://www.shadysideinvestments.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=399:little-beauty-night-lamp&catid=50:articles&Itemid=66

Except mine is nickel plated..

I'm keeping it, because I like the little thing...Besides the DW would kill me if I got rid of it:nana:


----------



## ErinP

JohnP said:


> I recently heard that scrap steel is going to take a jump in price within a couple of months so ya'll might want to hang on to it for now. Current market prices are 450 a ton but have been as high as 690 a couple of years ago. If they go up that high again, us first level sellers will be able to get 350-450. I've probably got 5-6 tons sitting here.:banana02:


Holy cow!!

I know even when it was high, it was still only about $175 around here. Picked up. 

Though I should mention, we're not even remotely "cleaned." The guy that offered $100, for example, was looking primarily at our old 6600 combine. 
Which, in the time it's taken us to hem and haw, now might earn us a bit more than that!

One of DH's co-workers runs the farming end of the feedlot he works for. He wants our still-functional motor and offered $2500 for it!
I won't mind not getting a premium for the scrap on it now.


----------



## cheapskate

Erin, I'm only a few hours from you and getting $185 for unprepared iron right now. I brought a small model 55 JD combine in without the drive tires and it brought almost $1000.

I sold the tires and wheels on craigslist within 2 hours of posting for another $300.

The combine was given to me for free just to get rid of it.


----------



## clovis

ErinP said:


> Holy cow!!
> 
> I know even when it was high, it was still only about $175 around here. Picked up.
> 
> Though I should mention, we're not even remotely "cleaned." The guy that offered $100, for example, was looking primarily at our old 6600 combine.
> Which, in the time it's taken us to hem and haw, now might earn us a bit more than that!
> 
> One of DH's co-workers runs the farming end of the feedlot he works for. He wants our still-functional motor and offered $2500 for it!
> I won't mind not getting a premium for the scrap on it now.


Okay, let me get this right.

You have an old combine. Someone offered you $100 for it, if they hauled it off.

They did this with a straight face?


----------



## clovis

Erin,

Before you scrap the 6600, make sure you run several ads in the farm/garden section on Craigslist with the title "Parting out John Deere 6600 Combine". There might be several people willing to pay big bucks for parts that are no longer manufactured for it.

Don't forget that the manuals might bring $$$ on ebay, as well as the seat, knobs, tires etc.

How many batteries does the 6600 have? Those might also have scrap value...around here they are worth $6 to $10 each as scrap batteries.

Oh...I've never scrapped a combine, but they should have a wiring harness, and the battery cables should be insulated copper. Make sure you strip as much of that as you can. My scrap yard is paying $1.10+ a pound, and it adds up fast!


----------



## ErinP

No, they offered $100 a TON. 
Another guy is offering $120 a TON (but he didn't want the tires, etc.). So it seems to be a fairly straight price for here. 

So far as parting it out, yeah, we were just talking about that. 
We _had_ just wanted to be rid of it. But after the $2500 for the motor (which, according to THE scrap yard up in Bridgeport, NE is a good price), we starting looking at the hydraulics, the auger, etc.
I think we're going that route for it.


----------



## clovis

Erin- I thought for a minute that they had offered $100 for the combine!


----------



## JohnP

ErinP said:


> Holy cow!!
> 
> I know even when it was high, it was still only about $175 around here. Picked up.
> 
> Though I should mention, we're not even remotely "cleaned." The guy that offered $100, for example, was looking primarily at our old 6600 combine.
> Which, in the time it's taken us to hem and haw, now might earn us a bit more than that!
> 
> One of DH's co-workers runs the farming end of the feedlot he works for. He wants our still-functional motor and offered $2500 for it!
> I won't mind not getting a premium for the scrap on it now.


Sorry. Yeah that info was from someone higher up on the totem pole. Here's the exact quote.


> My family is in the scrap business. We have a yard and buy and sell. Its coming down the pipeline that scrap steel is going to hit .20 cents per pound in the next 2 months. No one can remember it being this high. Right now its at .12 cents. I am looking at this as a sign to inflation.


The other numbers I quoted in my prior post were from a stock/biz site so that's the top of the totem pole info.

20 cents a pound is $20 per 100lb - $200/1000lb and $400/ton.

I think the highest I've seen was $15/100lbs. I'll be happy to see prices back up where they were a few years ago at their high.


----------



## clovis

JohnP said:


> 20 cents a pound is $20 per 100lb - $200/1000lb and $400/ton.
> 
> I think the highest I've seen was $15/100lbs. I'll be happy to see prices back up where they were a few years ago at their high.


I read an interesting article in the WSJ the last time that steel prices spiked, and then plummeted.

The article talked about how some small and mid-tier buyers of scrap became millionaires in just a few short months. Much of this had to do with the buyers being at the right place at the right time, making smart decisions, and aligning themselves with the right buyers for their processed and sorted scrap.

Then, after steel prices plummeted, many of those new millionaires were broke, lost everything, and had to file for bankruptcy. Seems that many of these folks had massive stockpiles of steel ready to ship when the bottom of the market fell out, which many mills require. To complicate the matter, they did not have the cash flow to stay in business, nor to be able to weather the massive loss they had to take on their inventory.


----------



## clovis

I had a very small amount of scrap today. I am teaching DD that aluminum cans are worth saving, and will put some jingle in her pockets. Since our can storage container was full, I decided it was time to run her to the "can shop", as she calls it, and I grabbed what little scrap I had.

DD's cans paid 2.75.

My small handful of scrap, not even enough to fill a plastic shopping bag, was 7.85. That is chump change to most people, but I got that scrap for free!!!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I had a very small amount of scrap today. I am teaching DD that aluminum cans are worth saving, and will put some jingle in her pockets. Since our can storage container was full, I decided it was time to run her to the "can shop", as she calls it, and I grabbed what little scrap I had.
> 
> DD's cans paid 2.75.
> 
> My small handful of scrap, not even enough to fill a plastic shopping bag, was 7.85. That is chump change to most people, but I got that scrap for free!!!!!


:rock:

That is the point, making a few dollars from what others throw away..

For an example my "take" from last night was a 39 gal trash bag of alum. cans 2 plastic shopping bags of alum cans and a box full of cans..

Also about 30 golf clubs and a golf bag on a golf cart. a patio umbrella and stand (alum pole).. Plus other odds and ends of electrical cords and lamps..

The only item I loaded was the patio umbrella and stand the rest just "magically" appeared in the back of my truck..


People know that I do the scrap metal and bring it along to the auction and throw it in the truck. I'm there every Tuesday evening. 
Next week I was told there will be printers and a tv plus other stuff they are bringing..

IT may only be a few dollars, but it pays for the next rifle, bill, car repair, etc... And I didn't have to pay for it, just work it the get the best scrap value I can..


----------



## clovis

I took in some more scrap today, all of it bits and pieces that I'v gotten for free.

Total scrap: 27.00

A mere pittance to some, but it was 27.00 that I didn't have.


----------



## Gary in AL

I took my first scrap to the recycler today. I got $120 for two old riding lawnmowers and some other loose scrap that had accumulated around the barn. I thought it was "perty" good to get paid for cleaning up.
Oh, iron was 10.50 a hundred. Gary


----------



## JohnP

They're currently paying $8-11.50 per 100# here. Cars are $10.50 per 100. I'm hoping it will go higher in the next month or so when I start hauling stuff in. Right now I'd get about $1000 but would love to see $12-1500 
I'm hoping it will pay for our move, 1000 miles with two full size p/u trucks both hauling 7-8000# trailers.


----------



## clovis

Anyone scrapping these days? 

Anyone have a recent story to share?

I've been picking up a little scrap here and there. Much of what I get would be considered tidbits by others, but it adds up fast. 

This week, I scored 3 pounds of #1 copper, and some lead acid batteries from battery back up units for computers. I paid $2 for the batteries, and sold them yesterday for $10.

That is $8 that I didn't have, plus the 3 pounds of #1, (about $10 currently). Not bad for a total investment of $3, right?


----------



## Forerunner

I cut up a four thousand bushel grain bin yesterday.

It was too big to haul home, so I decided to turn that one in to cash.

Would rather have had the bin, but time is of the essence......


----------



## Melissa

Brady has been cleaning up all the scrap on a local farm. He goes after school and hauls in a load on his Ford Ranger, he usually gets at least $80. I would say he has made about $1000 so far just from that one farm.


----------



## PyroDon

I recently took a running ford pick up to the scrap yard , Id been asking $400 for it no one wanted it with a little extra scrap in the back got $450. 
bought a VW for $25 and took it straight down got $225.
people thought I was nuts for years Ive been going to auctions and buying old equipment and metal , well ya know it doesnt cost anything to fed the old pile of iron and when times get tight its easy to take a load down and make a few hundred . 
I bought my old combine for scrap price , Ive since sold the header and a few other parts for scrap and made my investment back, and I still use the old thing for a bush pusher . for cans I have a couple of the big plastic water tanks , when they get full or prices are up I take cans in, 
Clovis dont skip the pots and pans at auctions and garage sales , stainless and aluminum pots are great scrap .
We have a city wide clean up here where folks put their trash out by the curb twice a year. it used to be a junker paradise, these days you better be quick . its no longer the ol boy in the beat up truck , now its the yuppies in the caddie SUV with a $500 dump trailer . 
getting gas tanks off old cars isnt that big a deal I use a sawz all cut the bolts or straps when possible. if the gas isnt too old I save it filter and mix 50/50 with new gas put a bottle of heet in it and run it through my old tractor its not very picky .
On older cars I'll pull various lights and knobs trim or windows and list them on Ebay of classic car sites often getting more for a window than for the whole car .


----------



## Curtis B

I have been getting alot of wire from 14 ga-3ga from work. I am also working on scrapping out some large AC's and have been getting lots of copper pipe. If forerunner (or anyone else who knows) is on here, I am cutting the insulation off of the wire, and adding it to the copper pipe I have. Would all of it be considered clean copper, or should I keep the wire seperate from the pipe with soldier. I am also seperating the brass from shower valves and shut off valves. Hoping to get close to 1K for it at the end of the week when I haul it in.


----------



## beowoulf90

Curtis B said:


> I have been getting alot of wire from 14 ga-3ga from work. I am also working on scrapping out some large AC's and have been getting lots of copper pipe. If forerunner (or anyone else who knows) is on here, I am cutting the insulation off of the wire, and adding it to the copper pipe I have. Would all of it be considered clean copper, or should I keep the wire seperate from the pipe with soldier. I am also seperating the brass from shower valves and shut off valves. Hoping to get close to 1K for it at the end of the week when I haul it in.


Keep the stripped wire separate! That is #1 bright copper....The pipe if used would be #2, if there is any dirt/solder on it.. If new/unused then it might be considered #1..

Separating the brass is good if you get a lot of brass, ie yellow from red brass. I normally don't' get enough red brass to bother separating it. But it always pays to keep it separate, just in case they are paying a better price for one or the other.

I keep my cast alum. separate from the sheet/milled alum, and keep extruded alum separate from them both. In my area extruded pays more most of the time.

Also keep your stainless steel separate from your light iron/tin.. Stainless normally pays more per pound..


----------



## clovis

Curtis B said:


> I have been getting alot of wire from 14 ga-3ga from work. I am also working on scrapping out some large AC's and have been getting lots of copper pipe. If forerunner (or anyone else who knows) is on here, I am cutting the insulation off of the wire, and adding it to the copper pipe I have. Would all of it be considered clean copper, or should I keep the wire seperate from the pipe with soldier. I am also seperating the brass from shower valves and shut off valves. Hoping to get close to 1K for it at the end of the week when I haul it in.


Yeah, I agree. *Make sure you are separating the #1 copper from #2 copper.*

This isn't a matter of just a few pennies...the difference between #1 and #2 is about 45 cents a pound at our local yard. For me, it is definitely worth the time to clean the #2, turning it into #1.

Better yet, call your scrap yard and ask them. As well, when you get there, ask them if you've separated everything right, because you want to make the most you can...an honest yard will help you.


----------



## Curtis B

Here is another one. Condenser/evap coils..... do you seperate the aluminum from the copper tubes, or just take the whole thing in? In the past I just cut off the galv mounting ends and took the whole thing in, but I am considering seperating.


----------



## beowoulf90

Curtis B said:


> Here is another one. Condenser/evap coils..... do you seperate the aluminum from the copper tubes, or just take the whole thing in? In the past I just cut off the galv mounting ends and took the whole thing in, but I am considering seperating.


It depends on time..
I always separate any steel from the alum & copper tubes.. A "clean" coil is worth more then one with steel on it. If I have time (which is rare) I will take the aluminum off the copper tube. Again that is rare and means I don't' have any other scrap to separate..

I don't find separating the aluminum from the copper tube a cost affective move. If it takes me an hour to make 45 cents, then it might not be worth the time invested, unless I don't' have any other work.


----------



## clovis

beowoulf is right. 

It is all about the time you have, and the value of the scrap. 

A small factor also for me is how fast I need to flip the scrap. If it is in my way, I am less likely to really clean it. I always separate for the best pay out though.

My yard is pretty liberal about a little dirty scrap, but many yards are super stringent. For instance, my yard will allow a solder joint or two in 10 pounds of #1, and won't bat an eye at paying full #1 price. On the other hand, I've seen yards that will only pay #2 prices, plus a docking, for a single solder joint in 100 pounds of #1.

If you have a good buyer, ask tons of questions. It will pay off in spades eventually.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> beowoulf is right.
> 
> It is all about the time you have, and the value of the scrap.
> 
> A small factor also for me is how fast I need to flip the scrap. If it is in my way, I am less likely to really clean it. I always separate for the best pay out though.
> 
> My yard is pretty liberal about a little dirty scrap, but many yards are super stringent. For instance, my yard will allow a solder joint or two in 10 pounds of #1, and won't bat an eye at paying full #1 price. On the other hand, I've seen yards that will only pay #2 prices, plus a docking, for a single solder joint in 100 pounds of #1.
> 
> If you have a good buyer, ask tons of questions. It will pay off in spades eventually.


You got it!

My yard wants clean #1 copper, but will pay full price for alum. if it has a few steel screws or something in it. Tin/steel doesn't' matter much what is in it... Also if copper from motors has shellac on it, they will only give me #2 price for it.. So a lot depends on the yard you go to. Check them all out a good yard will talk to you and answer your questions. They will give you suggestions on how to get the best price for the scrap if asked.. A bad yard will rip you off quickly and really don't care if you ever come back..


----------



## NuViking

as
it all depends on how hungry you are and what you wanna do to make money in scrap i get people that want to pay me like $50-75 for a windshield since i cant take them out i tell them $10 you take out most other people cant take them out and they get scrapped i have a tool but its more for older cars and 
i also have a guy that i get his old parts from him repair shop he puts them in different bins starters, alts, batterys, rotors, drums, rims, mufflers, what ever they want to get rid of i pick up and every thing but the rotors and drumos and mufflers i sell to a core buyer when i get a huge load of it (at least $500 worth i give him a call) works out great he brings cash and dont try to screw me over or beat me down on price he tells me the price before he leaves of stuff and if its good i say come on out if not i tell him wait till it goes up a bit then give me a call back and he always does so it works out great[/QUOTE]

Newer windshields are not real hard to remove,,,,,,first remover the rubber strip as carefull as you can that surrounds the windshield,,,,then on the side,,not a corner,,,take a thin sharp knife,,,heat it a little bit and peirce a slot between the windshield and the car itself,,,this is a partialy cured black silicon like substance. Keep doing this till you can pass the knife through easyly.
Next get some of that plastic coated clothsline and slice all the plastic off. Now you have the makings of a great jack and jenny saw for cutting the rubber that holds teh windshield on. Feed about 5 feet of your new saw through the hole you burned through and clamp a set of visegrips on both ends. Now this is nice when you have somebody who works well with you.
With one person inside the car and one on the outside,,,start a smooth rythem sawing,,,take it easy at first,,,its the heat made but the colied wire that cuts the rubber,,,once the wire gets hot you can lay into it a bit harder,,,but dont stop for anything or you have a hard time getting started again.
Go arround the windshiled 2 or three times,,,some of the rubber will rebond itself when it cools but 2 or three passes cleans all them little sticky arts off.
Ooops I allmost forgot to mention,,,My buddy and I usualy remove the hood for more clearance.
Then hook a few of them dent puller sucktion cups to the windshield and have the person inside the car gentaly push while you lightly pull on the handle of the sucktion cup,,,dont try to pull it loose in one spot all at once,,twisting teh windshiled in this stage will break it in half.
with a bit of practice with teh same partener,,,you can have a windshild out in 1/2 hour. Once it has all cme loose lift it off the car,,again I forgot to mention,,dont put the cups to clost to teh corners,,,about one quarter up teh windshild works great and this alos gives something safe for 2 guys to carry it arround when its out,,once its out,,,they are not as fragile.


----------



## JohnP

I started cleaning up my place to get ready for the move to the homestead and scrapped a few loads. 
First was some misc steel 1960lbs at $10/100lbs and 420lbs of cast iron at $12 for a total of $246.50
Second was an old Subaru wagon with an extra few hundred lbs of steel tossed inside. That was 3120lbs @ $12/100 which was $380. 
Today was an Astro van with a few hundred extra lbs of steel thrown inside to make an even 4000lbs @ $12/100 for $480.00.
I've got two more runs to do and they will probably total up to a grand or so.

Definitely helping out with the cost of moving 1000 miles.

Cars were paying $10/100lbs just a month ago but are $12/100 now. I was wondering how people were advertising $200 for junk cars but now I understand. Now I need to go back and read prior posts about cores etc. 
On my way out of the scrap yard today, I saw someone bringing in an old school bus and was drooling.


----------



## clovis

Nice, JohnP!!!!

It is hard to believe cars are worth so much these days!!!!! I've heard that some scrappers are paying $400 to $500 for certain scrap cars...it really is unbelievable!


----------



## glenn amolenaar

Just last week I sold my old 1/2 ton pu for scrap, I tried to sell it as a rebuilder had offers $150-300 got tired of the tire kickers. I bought truck in 80's for $350 drove it for 12 years sold it for $400 plus I still have the brass radiator and heavy alum from it. I try to strip all scrap to get the most $$ it takes time but is worth it.
Glenn


----------



## clovis

Who else is still selling scrap?

I've had a dry spell for finding scrap, but scored a little at the last two auctions.

I absolutely _cannot_ believe I was paid $53 today for the tiny amount of scrap that I had.

Most of it was little bits of insulated, but it paid off big. I bet I didn't have $3 in the whole lot of it.


----------



## Forerunner

Scrap is getting tough to find. Too many people cashing in on the high prices.

Time to get paid off and batten down the hatches, methinks.


----------



## How Do I

Do most yards accept riding mowers with the tires still attached or do you have to remove them? I'm still loading the trailer up with scrap here. We had a junk pile here when we moved here...years ago. We're still pulling old fridges and odds and ends scrap out of that pile.


----------



## beowoulf90

I know I got .11 cents a pound for tin/steel 2 weeks ago or so.. I had 980 lbs of scrap and got $108.. Which was fine by me..

For those who want to haul scrap for extra cash.. Do yourself a favor and make arrangements to pick it up from businesses that have to pay to have it hauled away.. It cuts their costs if they don't have to pay to have it hauled.. 

For instance I one of the places I pick up at is a Golf Course. When they do maintenance on their equip. they replace blades and repair equipment.. So they generate some scrap.. When they get a barrel or 2 full they call and I pick it up... This saves them time and money, which benefits me as well, because I don't have to hunt down the scrap


----------



## clovis

Forerunner said:


> Scrap is getting tough to find. Too many people cashing in on the high prices.
> 
> Time to get paid off and batten down the hatches, methinks.


I don't scrap much steel, mostly because the local yard doesn't really buy it. They were kind enough to pay me 8 cents a pound for what I had, which is better than giving it away to another scrapper or driving 30 miles one way to sell the small amount I had.

But I tell you, even though I don't scrap much steel, steel prices and a down economy has turned scrapping into an Olympic sport. It used to be competitive, but these days, it is incredible!

FWIW, my local scrap buyer said today that "this country is getting scrapped out. Soon, there won't be _any_ scrap left."


----------



## Forerunner

Yeah, that seems to be a consequence, and I don't believe it to be accidental.

First, get rid of their manufacturing.
Then get rid of their raw materials.
Then watch them curl up and die.


----------



## clovis

I scored an old gas grill this week, two pounds of brass, and some super low end insulated wire.

I can't believe that the little amount of scrap I had sold for $33.

I've been scrapping (on a super small scale) for many years, and have sold #1 copper for 90 cents a pound. I don't get as much scrap these days, but the high prices help make up for it!!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

Yesterday my neighbor's son was working a sledgehammer to remove tires off of rims. As he was loading them on the back of his friend's ranger he yelled over to me in the driveway. " got any thing to scrap"? Him & his baby's mama are changing apartments so they need to come up with a extra money this month. 
I usually call him when I'm out & about on my bike to let him know about items set out on the curb. Sometimes if I have time I'll stay & babysit the metal until he can come. Otherwise it's gone by the time he drives over.




~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I scored an old gas grill this week, two pounds of brass, and some super low end insulated wire.
> 
> I can't believe that the little amount of scrap I had sold for $33.
> 
> I've been scrapping (on a super small scale) for many years, and have sold #1 copper for 90 cents a pound. I don't get as much scrap these days, but the high prices help make up for it!!!!


OUCH!

90 cents a pound is wrong.. if it is number 1 copper it should be over $3, the last I took in a month ago was $3.70 a pound.

insulated copper wire was $1 /lb
#2 $3 /lb
mixed brass $2 /lb

Now if this was low end insulated wire or a long time ago, then I can understand that price..


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> OUCH!
> 
> 90 cents a pound is wrong.. if it is number 1 copper it should be over $3, the last I took in a month ago was $3.70 a pound.
> 
> insulated copper wire was $1 /lb
> #2 $3 /lb
> mixed brass $2 /lb
> 
> Now if this was low end insulated wire or a long time ago, then I can understand that price..


I should have been more clear. When I said I sold #1 copper for .90 a pound, that was many, many years ago. Sorry for the confusion!!!!!


----------



## clovis

FWIW, I took in another small load today.

I've said it a thousand times...I _still_ can't believe the price of scrap these days. My tiny amount netted $35.

This makes the third trip in less than 7 days, with a total payout of the three trips of over $100.


----------



## Evons hubby

frugalmomma2 said:


> We save cans and the price right now is .65 a pound. When we went to the scrap yard the place was packed with truck loads of metal. Has anyone tried this ? Have you made money doing it?


Years ago I saved beer cans,,, and about once a year I would haul them all in and pick up enough to make another beer run. (50 miles one way) grab another several cases and take them home. As I recall the best price I ever got was 50 cents lb. not a lot of money really, and certainly not worth the mess.


----------



## clovis

Anyone ever scrapped a motorcycle?

This would be a 79-83 Yamaha 400 street bike (not a dirt bike).

I _think_ the front wheel is aluminum. After I scrap the front wheel and battery, what else should I yank from it?

Price estimation on what it would scrap at? What would a bike like this weigh?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Anyone ever scrapped a motorcycle?
> 
> This would be a 79-83 Yamaha 400 street bike (not a dirt bike).
> 
> I _think_ the front wheel is aluminum. After I scrap the front wheel and battery, what else should I yank from it?
> 
> Price estimation on what it would scrap at? What would a bike like this weigh?


Front and rear wheel may be magnesium and that gets a different price.. 

If you are tearing it down, the side covers of the motor should be cast aluminum along with the head, but the head should have a steel sleeve, so that would need removed..

If you plan on tearing it down completely, the piston and piston arm should be aluminum, but the rings will need to come off...

If you are trying to make it as easy as possible, then I would just yank the side covers of the motor and any other alum. that is quick and easy.. Maybe the wiring also.. 

As to pricing I can't answer that, because it is different from place to place..


----------



## big rockpile

Around here pickup Load of just General Scrap get $100,Car $400,$1,000 out of Old School Bus.

Most places ask that you drain any Fluids,Gas Tanks have to have Visible Hole.

Problem is everyone is Scrapping and it a Dog Fight.

big rockpile


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> Front and rear wheel may be magnesium and that gets a different price..
> 
> If you are tearing it down, the side covers of the motor should be cast aluminum along with the head, but the head should have a steel sleeve, so that would need removed..
> 
> If you plan on tearing it down completely, the piston and piston arm should be aluminum, but the rings will need to come off...
> 
> If you are trying to make it as easy as possible, then I would just yank the side covers of the motor and any other alum. that is quick and easy.. Maybe the wiring also..
> 
> As to pricing I can't answer that, because it is different from place to place..


Wow!!!!! Thank you!!!!! 

This is just the information I needed!!!!

Any idea what a Yamaha 400 would weigh?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Wow!!!!! Thank you!!!!!
> 
> This is just the information I needed!!!!
> 
> Any idea what a Yamaha 400 would weigh?


If I remember correctly and this is difficult because I had my '79 XS400 (precursor to the Special) back in 1982. I believe it came in at about 400 lbs.

Never mind the memory here is a link to the specs for that model.

http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/yamaha_xs_400_1979.php

Hope that helps.


----------



## InvalidID

I didn't realize the rims on those bikes were made of magnesium. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## beowoulf90

InvalidID said:


> I didn't realize the rims on those bikes were made of magnesium. Good to know, thanks.


I'm not positive they are Magnesium.. But it's worth checking.. I do know that some that I've taken in have been magnesium.. But they've came form newer bikes.. Like the 81 XS650 Special I have torn down now.. What parts I can't sell I scrap..


----------



## clovis

That is the bike, beowoulf.

I'm not sure if it is a 79, 80, 81 or 82. I have no idea where the title is.

I might try parting it out on ebay. A few years ago, no parts from this series (and vintage) were selling at the time...but it appears that they might be doing okay these days.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> That is the bike, beowoulf.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is a 79, 80, 81 or 82. I have no idea where the title is.
> 
> I might try parting it out on ebay. A few years ago, no parts from this series (and vintage) were selling at the time...but it appears that they might be doing okay these days.


Side covers and tanks tend to sell, oh and the turn signals.. These are the items that get damaged when someone drops the bike.. That is what I've found to be true anyway.. Good luck! I hope you make a fortune!


----------



## clovis

Thanks!!!!

Too bad this bike got laid down at a slow speed, but it still dented the tank, and broke several turn signals, which got replaced with aftermarket stuff.

I'll still look into the parts aspect...lets hope there is some money to make on the bike.


----------



## clovis

Oh, and by the way, I had a very small laundry basket of scrap this week, and it sold for $23!!!!

Yippeee!!!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Oh, and by the way, I had a very small laundry basket of scrap this week, and it sold for $23!!!!
> 
> Yippeee!!!!!


Good!

I won't take any in till Sat Aug 27.. Then everything we make goes to help a family in need.. We've been collecting since July 30th, so almost a month worth of scrap..

I did pick up an old flat belt driven saw buck on Tuesday and an all metal corn sheller and a furrowing plow (2 row) all for scrap.. My cost was $1.75.

I have dissembled the saw buck, hoping to sell the "head" to someone who will restore it, but if I can't it will becomes scrap.. The corn sheller is prety rusted and has a few holes, so I don't know if I can fix it or if it will go to scrap.. It seems to work fine otherwise, as to the plow, I don't know anyone who needs one..


----------



## clovis

Scrap is pretty slow this week. I bet I don't have enough scrap to fill a one quart Ball jar.

I had my eye on three buckets of scrap at an auction...mostly low end scrap, but lost it to a scrap buyer. I'm told he gets what the smelters pay the local yards...no sense trying to compete with that guy.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Scrap is pretty slow this week. I bet I don't have enough scrap to fill a one quart Ball jar.
> 
> I had my eye on three buckets of scrap at an auction...mostly low end scrap, but lost it to a scrap buyer. I'm told he gets what the smelters pay the local yards...no sense trying to compete with that guy.


Well I have more than enough and would offer you some, but this run is for charity, so it really isn't mine.. 

As best as I can figure there will be at least 4 truck loads of tin/steel and one of copper, alum, computer circuit boards, regular circuit boards, brass combined, but they are in 55 gal drums. Everything from July 30 till Sat Aug 27 is going to charity.. I have spent on average 2 hours per night and 10 hours per weekend working the scrap. So it should bring a nice penny.. I am even taking tomorrow off of work so I can make sure I have enough time to run all the loads in to the yard..

I'm guessing it will be between $300 and $500, so that should make them happy. If tin/steel is still at $.11 a lbs, then I can roughly guess there is about 1000 lbs per truck, so that is roughly $400, but I'm not certain how much brass and copper there is..So we should be good..

Oh and those that want to haul some scrap.. Places to check are; where there has been a fire, mainly barn/garage fires, or auction houses, golf courses (the maintenance shop/grounds keepers).. You get the idea.. 

Yes it's work.. Oh another place to check is those who are moving and want to just get rid of stuff, quickly and easily.. They don't want to have to mess around with yard sales and stuff...


----------



## clovis

I have an opportunity to pick up an old gas stove, but the local yard won't pay for steel. Too bad that the closest yard is in the city, and gas is 3.50 a gallon. I wish I had more steel right now to make the run worth the time and expense.


----------



## beowoulf90

Well here are the results of my scrap runs for charity..
Friday I hauled 3 loads of tin/steel
1st load; 1240 lbs = $136
2nd load; 880 lbs = $97
3rd load; 560 lbs = $62
All of the above was tin/steel

Sat
1st load; 1080 lbs = $119 tin/steel
2nd load; mixed load of the following;

batteries - 162 lbs = $27.54
copper #2 - 29 lbs = $92.80
brass - 38 lbs = $76
Stainless - 26 lbs = $13
Alum Radiators-clean 4 lbs = $1.60
Copper/Alum radiators 4 lbs = $4.80
Sheet Alum. 85 lbs = $42.50
Circuit boards #2 51 lbs = $7.65
cast Alum 42 lbs = $21
insulated copper wire 113 lbs = $113
Circuit boards #1 54 lbs = 67.50

For a grand total of; $881

That was more than I expected, but hey it was for charity, so all the better.. 

Next week I will be back to hauling my own scrap again.. So who knows how I'll do..


----------



## clovis

Wow!!!! That is great!!!!

Where are you finding so much scrap?


----------



## taylorlambert

Beowoulf Post pics of the 2 furrow plow and the saw and sheller on ytmag.com photo ads and it will bring a good price. I just sold a 2 furrow plow for 175 for a cheapie. Id it a breaker or middle buster? is its a breaker it wil bring a good bit more. I wished I was closer Id buy the 3 of them.


----------



## beowoulf90

taylorlambert said:


> Beowoulf Post pics of the 2 furrow plow and the saw and sheller on ytmag.com photo ads and it will bring a good price. I just sold a 2 furrow plow for 175 for a cheapie. Id it a breaker or middle buster? is its a breaker it wil bring a good bit more. I wished I was closer Id buy the 3 of them.


I wish I would have seen this earlier! the saw head and the metal sheller are gone. The only thing I have left is the plow.. The rest went to the scrap yard unfortunately.. Oh well:awh: There will be more.. 

Thanks for the tip. I totally forgot about ytmag.. I'll get a pic of the plow and see it there is any interest there..There may be more items yet to come from that same auction, which haven't been picked up yet.. Who knows maybe the buyers decided not to take them and if so, I will have a chance to get them for scrap..


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Wow!!!! That is great!!!!
> 
> Where are you finding so much scrap?


One place is from an auction company, another from the grounds crew at a golf course.. They don't want to have to pay someone or some company to have it hauled away and I will do it for nothing.. 

But also you have to understand I have a scrap yard within 5 miles of me and about 4 more in a 20 mile radius in York, Columbia PA area. So I don't have to haul it far. 

Another place that I've been getting it is from a guy who is getting divorced and had/has a garage full of electronics. He doesn't have time to wait and try and sell it. So he is getting rid of everything, so he can clean up the property and sell it, to settle the divorce.. Let me tell you the garage is huge! it has 2 bay and a half doors with enough room for another bay and a half between the doors. I do have to travel about 45 minutes to get to it, but it is worth it to me. Also word of mouth has worked almost too well..
I kind of find it funny that there are ads in the paper every week offering the same services, so that tells me there is plenty of scrap around to keep me happy and to keep these small guys happy..
Another part is I take electronics that the other guys don't take..
For example if you have a plastic cased VCR or DVD player that you bought at Wally world for $30 or so.. I will take it when it breaks. I haul my own trash so my costs to dispose of the plastics is cheaper then someone who has a trash hauler. I will tear out the circuit boards and wiring and any good metals that are in it (normally alum and small copper windings on the small motors) and dispose of the rest properly..

If you have any other questions just ask.. I may know the answer, but then again I may not know also...


----------



## clovis

My small lot of scrap brought $23.50 today...I was a bit disappointed. I was hoping for about $10 more than that.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> My small lot of scrap brought $23.50 today...I was a bit disappointed. I was hoping for about $10 more than that.


That sounds like what my scrap tin/steel run on Sat is going to be like.. Not realy, but it won't be much more than that.. We picked up 2 truck loads Monday night. Most of it is just metal cabinets so there isn't much weight.. But we will see what we can get by Sat morning.. I'm guessing about 800 lbs or so.

Unfortunately I won't get to haul any alum or copper or brass until the end of Sept.. But that pay day should be a good one.. I know I have at least 100 lbs of brass and a good 75 lbs of alum and I'm guessing about 50 lbs of copper.`So using last weeks prices as a guide;

brass - $2 / lbs x 100 = $200
Alum - .50 / lbs x 75 = $37.50
copper #2 - $3.20 / lbs x 50 = $160

So that would be roughly $400 in my pocket.. Plus I have till the end of the month to get more..:clap:
Now if I could ever get ahead, I would be able to buy the AR I have been wanting..But that will be a while yet. I still have student loans and other bills to pay off.. Also I really don't think I need another rifle/shotgun...:nana: 30 + and counting...


----------



## clovis

Most of my scrap today was insulated copper, and low grade at that. They had been paying me much higher prices for the low grades I was bringing them, but that ground to a halt today.

They did pay me for 41 pounds of scrap steel, which was mostly a very old typewriter. This is a yard that accepts steel, but doesn't pay for it. I think the only reason they paid me for my steel was because I've known the owner for almost 20 years.

I shouldn't complain about my low ticket. All of it fit into a box, and half of a small bucket. Virtually no sorting, no work, no sweat, no backbreaking labor involved. I bought the scrap at auction, and had about $4 in the whole mess. This kind of scrapping is low dollar, but it is a FAST and easy flip.

They did skin me on my tiny amount of brass...$1.20 a pound. OUCH!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Most of my scrap today was insulated copper, and low grade at that. They had been paying me much higher prices for the low grades I was bringing them, but that ground to a halt today.
> 
> They did pay me for 41 pounds of scrap steel, which was mostly a very old typewriter. This is a yard that accepts steel, but doesn't pay for it. I think the only reason they paid me for my steel was because I've known the owner for almost 20 years.
> 
> I shouldn't complain about my low ticket. All of it fit into a box, and half of a small bucket. Virtually no sorting, no work, no sweat, no backbreaking labor involved. I bought the scrap at auction, and had about $4 in the whole mess. This kind of scrapping is low dollar, but it is a FAST and easy flip.
> 
> They did skin me on my tiny amount of brass...$1.20 a pound. OUCH!


I hear ya! I get a lot of scrap from an auction company.. If the item doesn't sell of is left behind by the buyers at the end of the day. I get to go through the items. I pull anything metal or anything I think I can make a buck on.. It saves the auction house from having to trash the items, so they don't have to pay for the weight in the dumpster.. Trust me people will buy a whole table lot (think 4x8), pick out the items they want and leave the rest.. So I go through it and help them clean it up and get to keep what I find..

It's a win-win situation.. They pay less in trash fees or it takes longer to fill the dumpster and I get the scrap and make a few easy bucks.. Also because of word of mouth, I have regular auction buyers who bring scrap to the auction and throw it into my truck before they load what they bought that night at auction.. Again it save them form having to pay to trash it and I get paid for it..


----------



## clovis

I was able to buy a little scrap at an auction on Saturday. When I bought it, most of it was small amounts in several box lots. I know it is hard to believe, but when I glanced at it, I wondered if I would break even...it sure didn't look like much. I had a whopping $3 invested in the scrap.

I just about fell over today, when I took my scrap to the local yard today.

*$64.15*

Wow...just a double wow for me. Yes, I spent about 1.5 hours cleaning and stripping the copper I had, all 6 pounds of it. But I still can't believe how well it paid for so little scrap. I still have some scrap left from that auction...about $15 worth, so I did well for my $3 buy. Too bad I can't find this much scrap every day!!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I was able to buy a little scrap at an auction on Saturday. When I bought it, most of it was small amounts in several box lots. I know it is hard to believe, but when I glanced at it, I wondered if I would break even...it sure didn't look like much. I had a whopping $3 invested in the scrap.
> 
> I just about fell over today, when I took my scrap to the local yard today.
> 
> *$64.15*
> 
> Wow...just a double wow for me. Yes, I spent about 1.5 hours cleaning and stripping the copper I had, all 6 pounds of it. But I still can't believe how well it paid for so little scrap. I still have some scrap left from that auction...about $15 worth, so I did well for my $3 buy. *Too bad I can't find this much scrap every day!*!!!


I hear ya!

In fact the DW and I were just talking about this.. Sat. I made $92 from scrap I got on Wed. (clean up from the flooding) I also picked up (Sat) a 1923? Standard Gas Equipment Corporation, gas stove, Model: Smoothtop. It was a cute/sweet gas stove that I got for scrap. But being that I can't scrap something like that I decided t resell it.. It would clean up easily and Once it was on my truck it never left till I sold it Sunday for $200.. That was a quick turn around, something I rarely see, but was thankful for it. Last night on the way home from work I picked up a "V" plow and a "winnowing machine", antique before I got home I sold the horse drawn "V" plow for $10, My costs were the 10 -15 mins I spent picking up the plow an winnowing machine.. I was asked to remove them from the auction company's property since the had been sold over 3 weeks ago and are now considered abandoned. So the auction company would have thrown them into the trash..

After tinkering a little I have the winnowing machine working.. It appears to have the original red paint and is marked Lancaster MFG PA We will see if we can sell it or if I have to disassemble it and save the parts and learn how it's built..


----------



## Curtis B

I have been ramping up my scraping, and I ran into a few items. In the past at work I just trashed transformers, due to the coating on windings. I can't seem to remember if there is a good way to get the copper off, or do you just take the transformers in?. Also I take in car/mower batteries, but what about the smaller D, C, AA, 9v batteries, do they give any $ for them?


----------



## beowoulf90

Curtis B said:


> I have been ramping up my scraping, and I ran into a few items. In the past at work I just trashed transformers, due to the coating on windings. I can't seem to remember if there is a good way to get the copper off, or do you just take the transformers in?. Also I take in car/mower batteries, but what about the smaller D, C, AA, 9v batteries, do they give any $ for them?


If you are talking about the liquid filled transformers, I would take them in whole.. You may get less, but not knowing what chemical(s) are in them, I find it best to let the professionals (those set up to tear them down) do it..

I don't see any sense in poisoning myself or my property for a few dollars..

I know there is gold on computer circuit boards, but because of the chemicals involved with extracting the gold, I find it better to sell the boards to the professionals... 

Just my take on it.. Some don't mind dealing with the chemicals..

As to batteries I've never taken any AA, C, D etc in.. The only types I've taken in are automotive, cordless tool, cordless phone, lap top batteries etc..

So I couldn't tell you if they would take them..


----------



## Curtis B

I was talking about the lower voltage transformers, metal 8 running through the coils, wrapped in paper. I had a few minutes over lunch and got the metal pulled, very easy. I was also thinking of fluorescent ballasts, I read on line that you can slpit them open and then tapping them with a hammer will just break off the tar from the copper.


----------



## beowoulf90

Curtis B said:


> I was talking about the lower voltage transformers, metal 8 running through the coils, wrapped in paper. I had a few minutes over lunch and got the metal pulled, very easy. I was also thinking of fluorescent ballasts, I read on line that you can slpit them open and then tapping them with a hammer will just break off the tar from the copper.


Ok, I understand now..

The smaller transformer we tear down also, as to the fluorescent light ballasts and others like them. I haven't found an easy way to break them apart without burning them.. I've tried the hammer and chisel bit, but it for me it takes too long to do.. So most times I don't bother with them, unless I burn them first.. Which isn't often>


----------



## clovis

Beowoulf-

How are you doing? Picking up any scrap?

The pickings have been *slim* here. I took in what I had today, only to rid my truck of clutter, and it only came to $15.60.

Let's hope I run into some decent scrap soon!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Beowoulf-
> 
> How are you doing? Picking up any scrap?
> 
> The pickings have been *slim* here. I took in what I had today, only to rid my truck of clutter, and it only came to $15.60.
> 
> Let's hope I run into some decent scrap soon!


Lately they have been slow here also.. Where between the end of July and the end of Aug I made and donated over $800 dollars to charity..In the last month I've only hauled in enough scrap for to pay out about $150.. That is because I haven't gotten enough / picked up enough to make it worth while.. 

The only advantage I have is now I have time to tear down the things I've set aside to strip down for the copper etc.. I'll fire up the heater in the garage and tear things down.. In fact I have to make another blade for my power hacksaw so I can cut apart the compressor motors (which I have about 30 -40) and electric motors (another 30-40)..

I'm hoping that tonight when I go to auction that some of the furniture dealers have scrap for me..


----------



## copperkid3

Been working on and off throughout the summer, at taking down (4) corn cribs. They're the old 
galvanized Belin with 16' panels bolted together, which I use for goat fencing. The sheet 
metal tops are also bolted together and are removed in 3 section parts and loaded into my high 
walled trailer. Had just finished filling it to overflowing and figured that I had around a ton *(the 
previous owner had an extra top that he wanted removed as well) and would be taking it in to the 
scrap yard, as they _*HAD*_ been paying a premium for clean sheet steel; $20 extra a ton 
over just plain sheet. Unfortunately, (or fortunately depending on your point of view) I called in to 
get the prices on their automated system and was informed that now they were $20 *LESS* than what 
they had been paying. Needless to say, I took the load directly home and unloaded it......money in 
the bank so to speak......eventually it will go back up again and we can wait until then. The money 
that I would have got, just about pays for what I paid for the cribs.....which means that the panels 
are nearly free......except for the labor in getting them down.


----------



## beowoulf90

I don't sit on tin/steel except to make sure I have a truck load.. The load I took in Sat. was only 680 lbs, and I got $.10 / lbs hence $68. But it paid partially for the new battery for the wife's car which was $100 and about 2 hours to change the stupid thing..

Let me just say that a 1996 Olds Cutlass Supreme is one of the dumbest designed vehicles in history.. In order to change the battery you have to remove a brace, the windshield washer bottle, and partially remove the air cleaner. This is just so you can get access to the battery! Then of course you have to remove the battery hold down and the foam wrapping around the battery.. Talk about a pain! But the old battery will go for scrap and a few of the left over parts I didn't put back on the car...:sing:


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> ...and about 2 hours to change the stupid thing..
> 
> Let me just say that a 1996 Olds Cutlass Supreme is one of the dumbest designed vehicles in history.. In order to change the battery you have to remove a brace, the windshield washer bottle, and partially remove the air cleaner. This is just so you can get access to the battery! Then of course you have to remove the battery hold down and the foam wrapping around the battery.. Talk about a pain! But the old battery will go for scrap and a few of the left over parts I didn't put back on the car...:sing:


Oh my goodness!!!!

I have a '98 Monte Carlo, and the battery is tucked in my Chevy just like your Olds!!!!

Most people have a hearty laugh with a tone of "you are an idiot" when I tell them it takes 2-3 hours to change the battery in that car...unless they own the same model and have had to do it themselves.

I could probably change the battery in my HHR in 4 minutes...can you believe that battery is in the back of the car, inside, near where the spare tire is kept?


----------



## clovis

BTW, the last time I had to change the battery in my Monte Carlo, I walked into our local parts store and declared "Give me the best battery you have. I never want to change this thing again!!!"

$88 plus tax...I walked out with a decent battery, so far!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> BTW, the last time I had to change the battery in my Monte Carlo, I walked into our local parts store and declared "Give me the best battery you have. I never want to change this thing again!!!"
> 
> $88 plus tax...I walked out with a decent battery, so far!


I wish, mine was $90 plus tax and a $9 core(old battery) return fee.. Yea right! Like I'm going to give them the old battery to scrap.. I'll just put it with the other batteries I have and scrap them myself...

I really can't wait till I find another decent AMC Eagle wagon for the wife.. Then I can junk/scrap the Olds.. 

I really can't complain though.. It had a tree fall on it when the winds from hurricane Katrina came up thought the North East.. I repaired the body damage and had the windows replaced.. It keeps running though and for what I paid for it I got a good deal. Let me tell you it took a lot of work to pound out the roof and to get the shape of the front and rear windows correct.. But I got it using basically a 4 lbs sledge and some basic body skills..
It's not pretty, but the window installer was amazed at how close I actually got it to new shape... Which of course didn't hurt my ego..:nana: I only did it because it was the only way it was going to be repaired and we couldn't afford to buy another vehicle at that time..


----------



## Bandit

clovis said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> 
> I have a '98 Monte Carlo, and the battery is tucked in my Chevy just like your Olds!!!!
> 
> Most people have a hearty laugh with a tone of "you are an idiot" when I tell them it takes 2-3 hours to change the battery in that car...unless they own the same model and have had to do it themselves.
> 
> Clovis
> Have You tried one of those Auto Parts Stores like Wally's that offer's " Free Installation " on there Batteries ? :rotfl:
> 
> Bandit


----------



## clovis

Beo-

I spent my day at an auction, as I do most Saturdays. Today, I had a special eye out for scrap. I did pick up a little bit of scrap, but nothing huge.

My local scrap yard tells everyone that they don't buy steel, but they do buy mine. I generally have small amounts averaging 100 pounds or less. The owner told me to "bring me whatever you can get. I'll pay _you_ for the steel."

I set out at today's auction to fill my truck with scrap steel, but everything went to high. My small pile of severely bent fence posts went for $9...too much to make any decent money, and not worth the work.

A pile of mixed insulated sold for $45. Can you say "some newbie scrapper is going to lose his shirt on that deal"? There is no way that the pile weighed more than 20 pounds, and much of it was lower grade than auto harness.

My friend did buy a monster sized steel water tank for just $2, but it was too heavy an item for me. He thinks it will scrap at $125 or more, and by the looks of that tank, it will.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Beo-
> 
> I spent my day at an auction, as I do most Saturdays. Today, I had a special eye out for scrap. I did pick up a little bit of scrap, but nothing huge.
> 
> My local scrap yard tells everyone that they don't buy steel, but they do buy mine. I generally have small amounts averaging 100 pounds or less. The owner told me to "bring me whatever you can get. I'll pay _you_ for the steel."
> 
> I set out at today's auction to fill my truck with scrap steel, but everything went to high. My small pile of severely bent fence posts went for $9...too much to make any decent money, and not worth the work.
> 
> A pile of mixed insulated sold for $45. Can you say *"some newbie scrapper is going to lose his shirt on that deal"*? There is no way that the pile weighed more than 20 pounds, and much of it was lower grade than auto harness.
> 
> My friend did buy a monster sized steel water tank for just $2, but it was too heavy an item for me. He thinks it will scrap at $125 or more, and by the looks of that tank, it will.



They will learn one way or another...:hysterical:

Scrap has been hard to get lately.. I still get some, but am having to work a little harder for the good stuff... But that is the nature of the business.. Once it gets to a point that the "easy money" isn't readily available, a lot of the "new scrappers" will disappear.. This will leave me and others who have been doing this for years and years... While our volume may slow down we will still do it and then ride the "next" price wave...


----------



## tkrabec

beowoulf90 said:


> I know there is gold on computer circuit boards, but because of the chemicals involved with extracting the gold, I find it better to sell the boards to the professionals...


where do you sell the boards?


----------



## beowoulf90

tkrabec said:


> where do you sell the boards?


My local scrap place buys them..They buy everything except plastics.. You can also sell the computer scrap on Ebay or Craigs list.. There are buyers out there..

Here is a quick list of what they buy, every thing is also broke down by different grades..

Steel/tin/cast iron
Stainless steel
brass - yellow/red/sheet
copper- bare wire/sheet/insulated wire/shielded wire
alum - cast/sheet/extruded
circuit boards- non computer
circuit boards - computer
sand cast alum (plenty of impurities)
zinc casts. AKA white metals lumped together..

This is just a quick list and I may have missed something.. 

Oh I deal with PAZ Metals in York County.. There are others here also, but this is who I normally deal with..


----------



## ErinP

Opinions needed: We have a '70s era John Deere combine WITH NO MOTOR. 

What would be a good ballpark price for this, picked up off the ranch? 
Last I knew $120 a ton was the going rate for picked up... What does a motor-less combine weigh anyway?


----------



## beowoulf90

ErinP said:


> Opinions needed: We have a '70s era John Deere combine WITH NO MOTOR.
> 
> What would be a good ballpark price for this, picked up off the ranch?
> Last I knew $120 a ton was the going rate for picked up... What does a motor-less combine weigh anyway?


No clue what it weighs.. But check the pricing on the steel.. I know we, here where I'm at are at $100 a ton as of 2 weeks ago when I last took a load of steel/tin in.

Prices fluctuate constantly.. If you have a model number of the combine, you might be able to figure out about how much it weighs..

Also figure who ever hauls it is going to want to make a little from it unless it is the scrap yard that picks it up...


----------



## clovis

Anyone else finding any scrap?

I took in a small load, just to free my truck of the junk I picked up. 

Today's scrap haul was $46.60

A very small part of that scrap was a terribly dented tail gate from a late model full sized Chevy. I still can't believe that weighed out at almost 50 pounds!!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

Last Sat I took in #2 copper and insulated copper wire and a 55 gal drum of Alum.

Made $305.00. I thought great I can buy those security cameras I wanted and pay someone I owe $50 to for a Riding mower.. Well that didn't happen..

We were doing a Civil War Christmas scenario at Old Bedford Village (a village museum) about a 2 hour drive out the PA Turnpike from home..

Well needless to say the truck broke down and to have it towed off the Turnpike and repaired it cost me $202.00. Once I got to where I needed to be it seemed ok and was running fine. But when i went to leave Old Bedford Village the truck died again in the parking lot.. So this time I used AAA and had it towed the 124 miles home.. Well the last 24 miles cost me $96.. So there went any money I made that morning, and the truck still needed fixed....

It turned out that the coil wire was broke and not making a connection all the time.. So I basically got screwed over by the first towing company who said they fixed the truck and charged me $100 for less then a 10 mile tow and $100 to "repair" the truck.. Which they didn't do...

All in all it was a bad day, but at the least I had some cash from the scrap metal to pay for it..

Now tomorrow I will take some steel in and see how much I can get...

It wouldn't have been bad if it was easy come, easy go, but I worked hard for that copper and alum. and basically got nothing out of it...

Oh well, I guess there is still more that needs scrapped...


----------



## clovis

Beo-

Sorry to hear about your truck breaking down!!!! Sometimes I feel like our life is two steps forward, and five steps back, LOL.

I hope you come across a pile of 4 inch copper pipe, and that it is just sitting by the road in small bins for easy loading.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Beo-
> 
> Sorry to hear about your truck breaking down!!!! Sometimes I feel like our life is two steps forward, and five steps back, LOL.
> 
> I hope you come across a pile of 4 inch copper pipe, and that it is just sitting by the road in small bins for easy loading.


Worse part about it was it was something simple to fix, but took a long time to find...

It seems that the coil wire would spark fine for a while, till you hit a bump or something then it wouldn't work.. Till I got it home and had my regular mechanic look at it.. It took him over 2 hours to finally find it and fix it.. It cost me $50 to fix it.. Now you know why he is my regular mechanic.. He doesn't over charge and knows I'll bring more work to him.

Oh do I wish I could come across a bin of 4" copper pipe! :bow:

I would be dancing in the street, but maybe I better not, knowing my luck this week, I would get run over by a semi...

Who knows what I'll get today.. I haven't had any 4" brass ball valves lately and that's disappointing... I did get 4 compressors on Tuesdays and a truck load of mixed items to scrap at auction Tuesday evening.. 

I also go a pair of 8' long truck tool boxes.. Don't know yet what I will do with them yet...They are steel and heavy, so may just make them into shelving in the root cellar..


----------



## City Bound

How do you guys know you are not being ripped off when you go to the scrap yard?

I am just starting to scrap and I brought about 100 pound of mixed metals, like tin and steel, about 13 pounds of bx cable, and about 30 to 50 pounds of aluminum and I got $77 for all that. That seemed a little low to me.


----------



## clovis

City Bound said:


> How do you guys know you are not being ripped off when you go to the scrap yard?
> 
> I am just starting to scrap and I brought about 100 pound of mixed metals, like tin and steel, about 13 pounds of bx cable, and about 30 to 50 pounds of aluminum and I got $77 for all that. That seemed a little low to me.


You should always call around for prices in your area. I *always* ask prices before I sell, just so I know where I am.

I have an *excellent* yard locally that is fair and honest. They are a little low on some prices at times, but I am driving 2 miles to get there instead of 30. I have small amounts of scrap, as you can see by my posts, so driving 30 miles to get 10 cents a pound doesn't add any value...but they do match prices if I ask them to. 

As well, that locally owned yard has been very, very good to me over the years, and I am very, very, very thankful for their business.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

I did not read all of the posts, so maybe it has been discussed, but - Is there scrap value in the little electric heaters? I use them to heat the house and have some that have quit working. I intend to see if I can get any of them working again, but - rather than just tossing them, should I try to scrap any part of them? Almost all of them have fans and some have thermostats on them.


----------



## beowoulf90

City Bound said:


> How do you guys know you are not being ripped off when you go to the scrap yard?
> 
> I am just starting to scrap and I brought about 100 pound of mixed metals, like tin and steel, about 13 pounds of bx cable, and about 30 to 50 pounds of aluminum and I got $77 for all that. That seemed a little low to me.


What clovis said!

Also lets figure it out.. Did you get a receipt?

A reputable Yard will give you an itemized receipt if you want..The one I use regularly, does it all the time. In fact it's how you get paid.. If you don't have the itemized receipt you don't get paid...

Any way, lets say you had 50 lbs of alum.

50 x .45 = $22.50
100 x .10 = $10.00
13 lbs of bx(?) cable (lets assume it was insulated copper wire)
13 x 1.00 = $13.00

Total: $45.50 

Obviously your weights were higher or you got more then you think per pound.

The pricing I used above is about average for those items in my area. These prices change daily.

For example in the post 4 or 5 post ago, where I had trouble with my truck..
That day I only got .80 cents per lbs for insulated copper wire..

Also prices are different locally as well...

As clovis said call around and find the best prices and those who you trust to deal with..


----------



## beowoulf90

sunflower-n-ks said:


> I did not read all of the posts, so maybe it has been discussed, but - Is there scrap value in the little electric heaters? I use them to heat the house and have some that have quit working. I intend to see if I can get any of them working again, but - rather than just tossing them, should I try to scrap any part of them? Almost all of them have fans and some have thermostats on them.


There isn't a lot of value in most except the "motor" that turns the fan. But it will have to be disassembled. If the exterior is metal and not plastic, then they may be some slight value.. 

If that is all you are scraping, then I don't think it would be worth the time, but if you are scraping other items, then I would say go a head and tear them apart.

If that is all you have I would say find someone local who scraps and give the heaters that don't work to them. If they want them...


----------



## clovis

City Bound said:


> How do you guys know you are not being ripped off when you go to the scrap yard?
> 
> I am just starting to scrap and I brought about 100 pound of mixed metals, like tin and steel, about 13 pounds of bx cable, and about 30 to 50 pounds of aluminum and I got $77 for all that. That seemed a little low to me.


I thought I might expand on what Beowolf said.

You have to remember that what a yard is willing to pay depends on how their business runs.

I have seen my local yard pull back and drop the price of certain metal because they are struggling with cash flow. Can you imagine buying 50,000 pounds of copper in a week, at a cost of $140,000? There is a point that the small yards get tapped out.

For instance, they need to ship 40,000 pounds of #1 to their buyer, but may have only bought 22,000 pounds. That yard is sitting on that 22,000 pounds of copper (and money) until they make the 40,000 pound delivery. 

The refiners and smelters also controls the business and the prices that are paid.

Let's say that your local yard sells to a refiner, who then sells the refined copper to a multitude of manufactures or direct to China. If demand drops, the smelter/refiners will call and tell the local yards they buy from.

It works the other way too. I've heard the smelter call my local yard and tell them "do not let any #1 copper walk from your door", meaning that they have a tremendous demand at the moment for copper. The local yard jumped their price 25 cents in just one minute.Those that sold just an hour before lost out on the new price.

Some of these yards are leery of buying too much scrap at time, especially when they know what they are doing, and have gut instincts about the scrap markets. The WSJ ran in interesting article about small yards that went big, but were left holding the bag when the bottom fell out of the steel market. One yard was holding $2 million in steel when the market crashed for scrap steel.

Oh, and one other thought. For many years, my local yard paid 1 cent a pound for electric motors, even though you could get 15 cents 30 miles down the road. My local yard would tell you "We don't want your motors", simply because they had no buyer for them. They now pay fairly since they now have a buyer for motors.


----------



## Allen W

beowoulf90 said:


> I wish, mine was $90 plus tax and a $9 core(old battery) return fee.. Yea right! Like I'm going to give them the old battery to scrap.. I'll just put it with the other batteries I have and scrap them myself...


How much are you getting for batteries? I got 10 cents a lb for the last ones I sold.


----------



## beowoulf90

Allen W said:


> How much are you getting for batteries? I got 10 cents a lb for the last ones I sold.


I haven't taken any in lately, but just might have to do that this weekend, I just stack them up till I think I have enough to make a decent load.. But can't remember what I got the last time I took them in..

If I find the receipt I will let you know the pricing and the date..


----------



## Allen W

The core charge on the two batteries I picked up today was $25 a piece. Yes they had my two old batteries when I left.


----------



## clovis

I got just over $10 each for a couple of car batteries I found, but that was back in the spring.


----------



## beowoulf90

Ok, here is a side note for the scrappers on this thread.. I just found that if I keep any old gears, both large and small, I can sell them to those into the "steam punk" art/scene.

You can find these gears in anything from drills to blenders etc...

Now you won't get rich from this, but you make make more then scrap value. Well you better be making more then scrap value if you sell them! I have the 2nd person coming over this evening who wants to go through some of the scrap looking for old dials, gears etc...Who knows maybe this info will help someone else..


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> Ok, here is a side note for the scrappers on this thread.. I just found that if I keep any old gears, both large and small, I can sell them to those into the "steam punk" art/scene.
> 
> Now you won't get rich from this, but you make make more then scrap value. Well you better be making more then scrap value if you sell them! I have the 2nd person coming over this evening who wants to go through some of the scrap looking for old dials, gears etc...Who knows maybe this info will help someone else..


Very good point, Beo.

I am stunned to see the stuff that goes for scrap.

Just a few weeks ago, I was on another scrap forum, and could not believe my eyes. Someone found over a ton of tractor weights, and sold them for scrap value.

I know enough about tractor weights to understand the real value of them. Suitcase weights, around here, sell for $50 to $75 _each._

Some of the more rare Farmall and Allis weights can be CRAZY expensive.

The main point is this:

Look everything up on ebay, or do some research on the items at hand. It will often pay off in spades.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Very good point, Beo.
> 
> I am stunned to see the stuff that goes for scrap.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago, I was on another scrap forum, and could not believe my eyes. Someone found over a ton of tractor weights, and sold them for scrap value.
> 
> I know enough about tractor weights to understand the real value of them. Suitcase weights, around here, sell for $50 to $75 _each._
> 
> Some of the more rare Farmall and Allis weights can be CRAZY expensive.
> 
> The main point is this:
> 
> Look everything up on ebay, or do some research on the items at hand. It will often pay off in spades.



Exactly!

I have a cocktail shaker form the 1920'/1930's that I got for scrap. Well before I threw it into the scrap barrel, I checked it over and found a serial number.. So I cleaned it up and found out it is worth about $125 to collectors and is silver plated and numbered.. I love finding little gems like that in my scrap..


----------



## Swale84

Where can I learn about the different metals. For instance, how do i tell if I have aluminum, aluminum alloy, different types of steel? Different types of copper? I have a pile of nonworking weedeaters, edgers, chainsaws, things like that. It seems that if I disassemble them I will get more money, but I am lost on telling metals apart. The metal places around me are known to spot a newbie and take advantage of them. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## beowoulf90

Swale84 said:


> Where can I learn about the different metals. For instance, how do i tell if I have aluminum, aluminum alloy, different types of steel? Different types of copper? I have a pile of nonworking weedeaters, edgers, chainsaws, things like that. It seems that if I disassemble them I will get more money, but I am lost on telling metals apart. The metal places around me are known to spot a newbie and take advantage of them. Any help is greatly appreciated.


If a magnet sticks to it, it is some type of steel/iron. Now the object is to look and see if it is cast iron or steel/tin. 

For example lets use one of your weedeaters (gas powered). Remember this is a generalization. 

The shaft if a magnet sticks is steel/tin
The motor is most likely cast aluminum with a steel sleeve for the piston(older models), newer models don't have that sleeve. check with a magnet.
Piston is most likely alum. piston arm is most likely alum., but the pin that holds it to the piston is most likely steel/tin along with the "C" clips that hold the pin. Some of the piston rings are alum. and some are steel/tin.
The crankshaft is steel, the lower case is alum. with possibly steel inserts for the bearings, which are steel.

Anyway if a magnet sticks to it, it's most likely steel/tin/iron.
A magnet won't stick to;
copper
brass
aluminum
zinc (aka sand cast aluminum, also some white metals, which you can tell when you break it and it's white inside) 
gold
silver
titanium 

But I wouldn't worry so much about the precious metals.

When I get time I'll continue this, but hope this helps a little.
Also find out who is a reputable scrap dealer in your area. A good scrap dealer will help you get the most for it and tell you how he wants it brought to him...

You will also learn from your mistakes, just like the rest of us...


----------



## clovis

Swale84 said:


> Where can I learn about the different metals. For instance, how do i tell if I have aluminum, aluminum alloy, different types of steel? Different types of copper? I have a pile of nonworking weedeaters, edgers, chainsaws, things like that. It seems that if I disassemble them I will get more money, but I am lost on telling metals apart. The metal places around me are known to spot a newbie and take advantage of them. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Unfortunately, this is going to be a "learn as you go" education. The really bad part is that you have a bad scrap yard.

One thing that I might suggest is this:

Go to the scrap yard, and try to find someone that is willing to help. Ask them, "How do I get the _most_ money out of this? What needs to be cleaned and separated?"

FWIW, lots of scrap isn't worth cleaning and separating, unless you have idle time to kill. 

My local yard is VERY good, but pays a tad bit less. They have actually helped me clean my scrap so I could get the most money for it.


----------



## Swale84

Thank you, Beowoulf90 and clovis. Your information helps out a lot. I like the magnet trick. I have taken scrap once. 4 big bags of pop cans, a washer and dryer, a radiator, and a tractor battery got be back a little over 80 bucks. I have 3 yards within 30 miles of me. The yard I took this load to is known for having the best prices. It was a Saturday morning and the workers seemed like they were just worried about going home for the day. I know of a yard closer to me that I think I will try next time. 

Does anyone take apart their bigger items such as washers, dryers, humidifiers, A/Cs?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## beowoulf90

Swale84 said:


> Thank you, Beowoulf90 and clovis. Your information helps out a lot. I like the magnet trick. I have taken scrap once. 4 big bags of pop cans, a washer and dryer, a radiator, and a tractor battery got be back a little over 80 bucks. I have 3 yards within 30 miles of me. The yard I took this load to is known for having the best prices. It was a Saturday morning and the workers seemed like they were just worried about going home for the day. I know of a yard closer to me that I think I will try next time.
> 
> Does anyone take apart their bigger items such as washers, dryers, humidifiers, A/Cs?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yes, but only for certain items..

A washer I will take as much wiring out of it as I can get to. I will remove the electric motor and on some of them I will remove the aluminum face plate and if it has a Stainless steel drum I will remove that, but most don't have the stainless drum.. 

A dryer is almost the same as a washer in the items I take out of it. But mostly I just take the electric motor, wiring, and aluminum faceplate.

I will tear down humidifiers and AC's if they have been pumped down (refrigerant pumped out) or if they are in so bad of shape that there is no refrigerant in it anymore.. 

Now depending on who made AC unit, it will have either a copper and alum coil (looks like a radiator) or an all aluminum coil, once the steel mounting brackets and frame are removed. Also there will be a small compressor unit which can be cut apart, watch though it is filled with an oil (some of them use a synthetic oil others use a mineral oil) so try not to get it on you if you are sensitive to things like that..But it will have an electric motor in it which contains copper windings. Some of the larger compressors also have cast aluminum mounting for the electric motor..

Humidifiers contain some of the same things as the AC units, but the coil looks different and can be both copper and aluminum or just plain aluminum or just plain copper.. It depends on who and when it was made.. 

Just be aware that these things do contain a refrigerant and to my knowledge releasing that gas into the air is illegal..


----------



## clovis

Our local yard pays better for "Clean Rads" (radiators).

Many of them have plastic tanks on them, which have to be removed. It has been a LONG time since I scrapped a radiator.

Since you are so close, I would strongly suggest just dropping in with a few items, and asking how to best clean it.

I wish I had easier answers for you. Some of it I simply don't know. 

My main thought is there is an old saying about "buying an education". The bad side about learning this education is that it takes lots of questions at your scrap yard, some time, extra trips, and a few big mistakes from time to time. The good side is that once you pick it up, you'll be more profitable than ever, and you will not forget it.


----------



## clovis

Anyone else scrapping these days?

I took in a small load, the first I have had in a while. 

I figured I had $20 or so, and felt that I probably should have waited until I had saved more scrap. 

I was stunned to learn that I had a ticket of $60!!! I was thrilled, and a little stunned. I did have $22 in #1 copper, and some dirty brass, but I was shocked how all those little bits and pieces added up to $60!

You know, I am what most would call a passive scrapper. I don't buy much with the intention of scrapping like most professionals do, but I am beginning to think I should be much more aggressive in my approach.


----------



## glenn amolenaar

The prices are up on all but aluminum, I to took in a small load and was greatly surprised at better prices. Now to find out where to get more scrap here there is not much to be found and people that have it are wanting to much 2/3s of price, or they want you to haul off trash and metal.


----------



## Capt Quirk

MrPG said:


> (I don't deal with steel/aluminum, I only buy PC motherboards and CPUs and other gold e-scrap).


Hey, if you come across any decent Abit KN7 Delta boards, I'll give you a fair price for them, especially if they have a good Athlon chip on them. Got an old system for certain things, and parts is getting harder to find 

Back to topic, I find Craigslist can be your friend. People "give away" a lot of stuff, just because they don't want it, and either can't, or don't want to get dirty taking it to the dump themselves. Got a nice big block Ford motor free, just needed to grab a buddy with an engine hoist to get it. 

I also live in a very rural area, where there is no trash pick up. People take their trash to a group of dumpsters. I call them the "green stores". Always finding things with life left to them, as well as good scrap. Basketball hoops on steel pipe, several doors off a Suburban once, aluminum chairs... and with steel going for $11 per hundred pounds, a truck load can give me a tank of gas. Not getting rich by any means, but it helps get by.


----------



## beowoulf90

glenn amolenaar said:


> The prices are up on all but aluminum, I to took in a small load and was greatly surprised at better prices. Now to find out where to get more scrap here there is not much to be found and people that have it are wanting to much 2/3s of price, or they want you to haul off trash and metal.


Aluminum tends not to change in pricing much since there is a constant source for it, ie all the recycle programs that States, Cities etc have in operation..


----------



## clovis

I was visiting a neighbor today who has a flea market booth, but doesn't scrap.

He gave me all of his scrap metal, which included two very worn extension cords.

I promptly took that junk to the scrap yard, since I was headed that way, and got almost $17.00!!!!


----------



## bluemule31

A few years ago I was aggrivated at some people who left some gutters lying in my yard after I had asked them to clean them up. $30 bucks and a trip to the scrap yard later I wasn't so aggrivated.


----------



## beowoulf90

bluemule31 said:


> A few years ago I was aggrivated at some people who left some gutters lying in my yard after I had asked them to clean them up. $30 bucks and a trip to the scrap yard later I wasn't so aggrivated.


:dance: Glad it helped....I know it would help me be less aggravated.. In fact I might even consider having them leave more gutters if it happened to me....


----------



## clovis

Does anyone know how much a foot of standard outdoor extension cord weighs?

Sometimes I see these at auctions, and it would be nice to have an idea of what they are worth, instead of just guessing.

If I could figure out what a 25 footer, 50 footer, and a 100 footer would weigh, I could eliminate the guesswork.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Does anyone know how much a foot of standard outdoor extension cord weighs?
> 
> Sometimes I see these at auctions, and it would be nice to have an idea of what they are worth, instead of just guessing.
> 
> If I could figure out what a 25 footer, 50 footer, and a 100 footer would weigh, I could eliminate the guesswork.


Good question!

If I remember it tonight when I get home I will cut a foot out of one and weigh it. But if you are only paying a buck or 2 for the cord I think you would be ok and still make a little. 

Again I'll try to remember to weigh a piece of one tonight..


----------



## freeb

It all depends on if your scrap yard will take extension cords. Mine that pays more will not take extention cords but have another one closer that will take extention cords. Pay of course depends on copper prices that week. They dont pay as well as stripped copper. My dh brings home 100's of pounds of cords from where he works we take them in a few times per year. We have tried to burn them but the wire is so thin that it melts. 
Of course i think scrapping and making money all depends on how much work you have to do to get it and how far you have to travel to pick up scrap. Dh gets stuff from work for free all the time and he isnt traveling to pick it up so we have made lots of money from scrappin!


----------



## clovis

freeb said:


> It all depends on if your scrap yard will take extension cords. Mine that pays more will not take extention cords but have another one closer that will take extention cords. Pay of course depends on copper prices that week. They dont pay as well as stripped copper. My dh brings home 100's of pounds of cords from where he works we take them in a few times per year. We have tried to burn them but the wire is so thin that it melts.


It is funny what some scrap yards will accept or turn away.

For the longest time, my local yard would only pay 1 cent a pound for electric motors, and would tell you "We don't want them".

My yard does accept extension cords, and pays well for them. I am thankful for that!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

Well I didn't have an outdoor extension cord to cut and weigh, but did have a heavy indoor cord. 

It looks like a 12" piece weighs about a 16th of a pound to an 8th of a pound, so a 50 ft cord would weigh about 6.25 lbs at an 8th lbs per foot.. That seems about right, but it be different depending on the gauge of the wire and the insulation on it... I forgot to look at what gauge it was when I weighed it on a 1950 something 50lb postal scale...


----------



## clovis

Thank you, Beo!

I scrapped a few cords last week, but didn't think to weigh them before I sold them. 

I am going to try to remember to weigh the next cords I get. It would be nice to write them on a card in my wallet for future reference.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Thank you, Beo!
> 
> I scrapped a few cords last week, but didn't think to weigh them before I sold them.
> 
> I am going to try to remember to weigh the next cords I get. It would be nice to write them on a card in my wallet for future reference.


I agree! When I get more I will try to remember to weigh them also. Then maybe we can compare notes and be able to come up with an idea on what different gauge cords weigh...


----------



## clovis

I was at the scrap yard today, selling a very small load.

My main goal was to ask the owner to pull some cords out of his gaylords so I could weigh them. (It would be great to be able to average the weight of the same gauge of cords.)

They were super busy today, and they shipped out their scrap this morning!

I am going to try to remember to weigh some cords the next time I am there, which might be this week. I got to looking at my scale ticket, and they overpaid me by $8, so I need to return the over-payment.


----------



## HappyYooper

I am a newbie at this too but I do enjoy doing it!
Our salvage yard is paying $225.00 a ton for mixed metals.
My "camp" neighbor had a mobile home he wanted removed & gave it to me. It was in real bad condition. My brother helped take it down. I removed all the items left inside (I have some of these items on the decoration forum) & took out all of the wiring & copper that I could. We made 2 hauls so far and didn't do too bad even with the cost of gas. I figure we have another 2 loads to go and then all that's left is the frame with tongue and hitch....I'm not sure if I should try to sell the trailer as it is (SOLID) or cut it up into 4' pieces which is required by the salvage yard...this means renting a torch cutter. Our salvage yard is paying $225.00 a ton for mixed metals. I also save all of our veggie cans, cat food cans (I found that Friskies cans are aluminum) but the rest are tin...I'm always scoping the side of the road for items too..happy scrapping :sing::sing:


----------



## clovis

HappyYooper said:


> I am a newbie at this too but I do enjoy doing it!
> Our salvage yard is paying $225.00 a ton for mixed metals.
> My "camp" neighbor had a mobile home he wanted removed & gave it to me. It was in real bad condition. My brother helped take it down. I removed all the items left inside (I have some of these items on the decoration forum) & took out all of the wiring & copper that I could. We made 2 hauls so far and didn't do too bad even with the cost of gas. I figure we have another 2 loads to go and then all that's left is the frame with tongue and hitch....I'm not sure if I should try to sell the trailer as it is (SOLID) or cut it up into 4' pieces which is required by the salvage yard...this means renting a torch cutter. Our salvage yard is paying $225.00 a ton for mixed metals. I also save all of our veggie cans, cat food cans (I found that Friskies cans are aluminum) but the rest are tin...I'm always scoping the side of the road for items too..happy scrapping :sing::sing:


Nice!!!!

I'd probably list the frame on craigslist, and give it a week to see if it sells. Less work, less out of pocket expense, and more profit if you can sell it.

For saving cans: I've found that most of the hairspray cans are aluminum too. Those cans really start adding weight to your scale ticket.


----------



## clovis

BTW, has anyone had any Venom Energy cans?

My goodness, those aluminum cans are heavy!!!!

If you find any of those cans, I would grab them.


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> I am a newbie at this too but I do enjoy doing it!
> Our salvage yard is paying $225.00 a ton for mixed metals.
> My "camp" neighbor had a mobile home he wanted removed & gave it to me. It was in real bad condition. My brother helped take it down. I removed all the items left inside (I have some of these items on the decoration forum) & took out all of the wiring & copper that I could. We made 2 hauls so far and didn't do too bad even with the cost of gas. I figure we have another 2 loads to go and then all that's left is the frame with tongue and hitch....I'm not sure if I should try to sell the trailer as it is (SOLID) or cut it up into 4' pieces which is required by the salvage yard...this means renting a torch cutter. Our salvage yard is paying $225.00 a ton for mixed metals. I also save all of our veggie cans, cat food cans (I found that Friskies cans are aluminum) but the rest are tin...I'm always scoping the side of the road for items too..happy scrapping :sing::sing:


As to the trailer, if you can sell it before having to put a lot of time or material into it, would be better. But if you have to tear it down, find the cheapest, but quickest way possible.

As far as "roadside" finds, don't forget to look what people throw away, there are always electronics etc that can reap you some cash, or old auto parts etc...

For example; the processor in a computer (you know the little square thing under the fan and aluminum heat sink) is worth $20 a pound, yes it takes a few to get a pound, but the mother board (minus the aluminum and copper) is another .50 cents a pound, plus any aluminum and copper you get from it.. This does add up... This is just one example...


----------



## HappyYooper

clovis said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> I'd probably list the frame on craigslist, and give it a week to see if it sells. Less work, less out of pocket expense, and more profit if you can sell it.
> 
> For saving cans: I've found that most of the hairspray cans are aluminum too. Those cans really start adding weight to your scale ticket.


I never thought of hairspray cans! Guess I'd better keep my magnet handy and check more often!
I listed the frame but right away I got spammers...wanting me to give out info on where to send a certified check thru UPS?? I'll put up a for sale sign this weekend...


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> As to the trailer, if you can sell it before having to put a lot of time or material into it, would be better. But if you have to tear it down, find the cheapest, but quickest way possible.
> 
> As far as "roadside" finds, don't forget to look what people throw away, there are always electronics etc that can reap you some cash, or old auto parts etc...
> 
> For example; the processor in a computer (you know the little square thing under the fan and aluminum heat sink) is worth $20 a pound, yes it takes a few to get a pound, but the mother board (minus the aluminum and copper) is another .50 cents a pound, plus any aluminum and copper you get from it.. This does add up... This is just one example...


It's pretty amazing when you think of it where you can find it! The trailer is all down and I think I have about 2 more loads to haul...we probably put in about 16 hours tearing it down but that was working on it 4 hrs. a day...but it was fun because I got to spend time with my younger brother! After working he'd come over, have lunch and a beer or 2 :happy:


----------



## BobbyB

here all light iron, ie., tin, cans, appliances and such are $10 cwt. I hauled off an AC body last week and it brought 20 bucks after I had scrapped out the copper. Rusted out sheet tin can be several dollars quick. 

I see several scrappers at the equipment auctions watching for old implement parts that weigh a lot but sell by the lot hoping it sells low enough to make some cash .


----------



## HappyYooper

BobbyB, what does cwt stand for?


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> BobbyB, what does cwt stand for?


He is talking a hundred pounds. Two weeks ago I got 10 & 1/2 cents a pound for tin/light iron or as he said 10.50 cwt (per hundred pounds). CWT = Hundred weight


----------



## clovis

Wow...you guys are doing well on the steel.

I didn't have much steel on my last scrap run, but they only gave me 7 cents a pound...but then again, they are a non-ferrous yard, and only buy steel from select customers.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Wow...you guys are doing well on the steel.
> 
> I didn't have much steel on my last scrap run, but they only gave me 7 cents a pound...but then again, *they are a non-ferrous yard,* and only buy steel from select customers.


That could be the problem... We have a yard here that is only steel/tin and they always seem to be less then the yard I go to...

The yard I deal with PAZ metals almost always has the best rates in the area and they are only about 5 miles from the house, so they just happen to be the closest also..


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> He is talking a hundred pounds. Two weeks ago I got 10 & 1/2 cents a pound for tin/light iron or as he said 10.50 cwt (per hundred pounds). CWT = Hundred weight


Oh! Ok, thank you!


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> That could be the problem... We have a yard here that is only steel/tin and they always seem to be less then the yard I go to...
> 
> The yard I deal with PAZ metals almost always has the best rates in the area and they are only about 5 miles from the house, so they just happen to be the closest also..


This seems to be a double edged sword for me:

My local yard is generally light on what they pay, especially for steel. They are strong on #1 and #2 copper though.

I also have to consider that they are located 2 miles from me, and I have to drive by their yard if I am headed towards that end of town. The next closest yard is Indianapolis, 25 miles away.

If my local place didn't buy my VERY small amounts of steel, I would either have to haul it to Indy, or just give it away. Since I am not scrapping big amounts of steel, I am happy to settle for the lower pay, especially since very little gas is involved.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> This seems to be a double edged sword for me:
> 
> My local yard is generally light on what they pay, especially for steel. They are strong on #1 and #2 copper though.
> 
> I also have to consider that they are located 2 miles from me, and I have to drive by their yard if I am headed towards that end of town. The next closest yard is Indianapolis, 25 miles away.
> 
> If my local place didn't buy my VERY small amounts of steel, I would either have to haul it to Indy, or just give it away. Since I am not scrapping big amounts of steel, I am happy to settle for the lower pay, especially since very little gas is involved.



I understand! It was that way for me for a while, where I had to run all my steel/tin over 10 miles one way till they put in the scrap yard I'm using now.. It's only about 5 years old and is more of a satellite of a bigger company...

But as long as they don't cheat me, I will continue to use them because of their location.


----------



## clovis

Beo-

Are you having any luck finding scrap?

It has been a little slow for me.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Beo-
> 
> Are you having any luck finding scrap?
> 
> It has been a little slow for me.


It has been slow here also, but I'm hoping to haul at least 900 lbs of light steel/tin on Sat. morning..

But then I've been busy tearing things down to which builds up the copper and aluminum.. I don't haul copper or aluminum unless I have at least 2 55 gallon barrels full of aluminum or a 35 gallon barrel of #2 copper.. Sometimes it takes a while, but the payday is always worth it to me...

Which ever comes first, plus by that time I also have a barrel or 2 of #2 circuit boards and a barrel of #1 circuit boards and a barrel of insulated wire, a barrel of cast aluminum and a small barrel of brass (the blue barrels that 100lbs of coal is sold in)..
So I make a rather large haul...

I did notice that as it gets warmer I've been getting more each week.. So maybe it is because most folks aren't out cleaning up yet...

I did get some heavy old iron security window covers on Tuesday, so that helps.. I should be able to get at least 900 lbs..


----------



## bluemule31

frugalmomma2 said:


> We save cans and the price right now is .65 a pound. When we went to the scrap yard the place was packed with truck loads of metal. Has anyone tried this ? Have you made money doing it?


Yes I have done well at times but would hate to know that I depended on it for a living. Record unemployment and scrap prices have made it very difficult to get compared to a few years back. I drive a p/u so I gather a piece here and there and just set it back until I have a decent load and the price is right. As already mentioned on here, taking apart apliances and other junk and seperating it will usually garner better prices for you. Just jump in and you'll learn as you go.


----------



## beowoulf90

bluemule31 said:


> Yes I have done well at times but would hate to know that I depended on it for a living. Record unemployment and scrap prices have made it very difficult to get compared to a few years back. I drive a p/u so I gather a piece here and there and just set it back until I have a decent load and the price is right. As already mentioned on here, taking apart apliances and other junk and seperating it will usually garner better prices for you. Just jump in and you'll learn as you go.


Exactly!

I really would hate to have to rely on it for a living, because it's a feast or famine type of deal.. But it surely does help to make ends meet.

Just got 3 Quietside units. Don't know yet if they are AC/or heat or both as they are still in their boxes.. They are returns that were heading to the landfill, but someone thought of me and we put them on my truck.. 

This is what word of mouth does... So the company got rid of them and it didn't cost them anything....


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> it's a feast or famine type of deal...


Ain't that the truth?

Like bluemule mentioned, high scrap prices and a hurting economy has made finding scrap much harder.

Scrapping has turned into an Olympic sport in my area. It is nothing to see up to 6 or 7 scrappers in trucks running the residential trash routes every day.

Most of my scrap...it really is feast or famine!


----------



## Murramarang

I am having all the copper pipes removed from my new farm house - the lead is leaking from the joins and getting into the water  I have quite a pile building up and hope that I will get a good return when I scrap it 

I also have two old gas stoves....probably not worth the gas to haul them , but its cream on the cake for the copper.


----------



## clovis

Are you going to clean and separate the copper into #1 and #2?

FWIW, check the back of the gas stoves for a copper gas line. Certainly not code these days, but I've found some with copper lines.


----------



## HappyYooper

I found a buyer for the trailer frame. I got $250.00 for it :indif: I was hoping to get more for it...but I figured by the time I rented the cutting torch, tanks, refill and gas it would have cost me well over $100.00...I think more tools are needed! I picked up 2 washers, a dryer and will be looking at a coal burning stove the end of the month. How would you guys handle the appliances...take out the motors and sell them separate from the metal? I picked up a muffler and a radiator yesterday....like y'all have said..the snows melting and a lot of stuff is showing up! It's a shame to see all the pop & beer cans tossed along the roads but I'm happy to pick them up! Happy scrapping!


----------



## clovis

I have no idea what the value of the frame and hitch is, or how much it weighs...but $250 for a free item...I like that!!!!

I think, at least for me, finding the best value with scrap is the key. I love fast flips (selling items fast) that take very little time and energy. 

Even if you would have only gotten $100 for the frame, or a lower price than scrap, I think you did well. No time, no wear on your vehicles, no gas, no torch, no energy...and you have fast cash in your pocket!!!

BTW, would the frame have weighed a ton?


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> I found a buyer for the trailer frame. I got $250.00 for it :indif: I was hoping to get more for it...but I figured by the time I rented the cutting torch, tanks, refill and gas it would have cost me well over $100.00...I think more tools are needed! I picked up 2 washers, a dryer and will be looking at a coal burning stove the end of the month. How would you guys handle the appliances...take out the motors and sell them separate from the metal? I picked up a muffler and a radiator yesterday....like y'all have said..the snows melting and a lot of stuff is showing up! It's a shame to see all the pop & beer cans tossed along the roads but I'm happy to pick them up! Happy scrapping!


As to the washer and dryer, pull the motor and any wiring you can get to easily, then check the top panel where the controls are. On older models this panel is aluminum or the face is aluminum.. Once those items are removed, scrap the rest as tin/steel. The only way I tear them down completely is if the drum is stainless steel, otherwise it isn't worth the time and effort.
You can tear the motors down for the copper or take them in whole, but separate from the appliances. I normally tear them down and separate the copper and alum (cast) from the steel/tin.. But when get to many (like now) I will haul them in whole, but you only get about $.15 a lb.. 

I did haul 1340 lbs of tin/steel on Sat made $141, plus when I got home there was someone else dropping off anther load for me.. But I won't get to that until this coming Sat.. It had an old Ironrite press in that load that needed tore down...

Here is a link to one on Ebay exactly like the one I tore down.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ironrite-Ironer-Mangle-/251011094585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a716d5839

It weighs about 150 lbs or less...I used the oil and grease in the gears to lube my vises and tore the motor and wiring out of it. It now i sin "bite size pieces that I can handle easier... 

Good scrapping..


----------



## HappyYooper

Thanks for the info! I was told the scrap yard pays $3.00 a piece for washing machine motors.....I'll call them myself to find out for sure. That was a nice haul beowoulf90! How do you get people to drop off stuff at your home???


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> Thanks for the info! I was told the scrap yard pays $3.00 a piece for washing machine motors.....I'll call them myself to find out for sure. That was a nice haul beowoulf90! How do you get people to drop off stuff at your home???


I've been doing this for almost 30 years and "word of mouth" has gotten around that I will scrap almost anything as long as any refrigerant (from refrigerators, AC units, Dehumidifiers, etc) or any serious toxic chemicals have been removed..

I also let Auction companies know and even a golf course know that I will haul anything metal/electronic away for nothing... So every now and again the golf course calls me and asks me to pick up all their used mower blades (swing blades) that they can no longer sharpen and any other metal parts they have..

The auction I go to every Tuesday evening normally has something left behind by the buyers that I can scrap out. If it is electronic or has metal or a motor on it I will take it and scrap it.. This saves them money since it doesn't end up in their 40 yd dumpster which they pay for by weight.. So it's a win, win for everyone...I had a pick up load last week, some of which I still have to get to.. One item is an old Singer sewing machine in a wood cabinet/table.. These items don't sell or are left behind by the buyers who wanted other items sold with them.. People will buy an entire table lot of pots and pans, but then only take the cast iron ones or the copper bottom ones and leave everything else there.. So I get to dispose of what I want to scrap...

I have a 200 disc CD player that was left behind sitting in my garage for music. It was sold along with some Bose speakers.. Well the buyer took the Bose speakers and left the CD player and turn table.. I kept the CD player and scrapped the Turn table..


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> Thanks for the info! I was told the scrap yard pays $3.00 a piece for washing machine motors.....I'll call them myself to find out for sure. That was a nice haul beowoulf90! How do you get people to drop off stuff at your home???


Wow! I might have to check and make sure that I'm not hurting myself by tearing them down...But then again most washer motors don't have the solid case like other electric motors...


----------



## clovis

And don't forget, if you scrap a gas dryer, if it is anything like the last dryer I scrapped, it has a bunch of light insulated wire inside.

I was pressed for time, so I simply snipped what I could reach, along with the motor, and hauled the rest to the street. (At the time, there were no steel buyers in our area.)


----------



## HappyYooper

clovis said:


> I have no idea what the value of the frame and hitch is, or how much it weighs...but $250 for a free item...I like that!!!!
> 
> I think, at least for me, finding the best value with scrap is the key. I love fast flips (selling items fast) that take very little time and energy.
> 
> Even if you would have only gotten $100 for the frame, or a lower price than scrap, I think you did well. No time, no wear on your vehicles, no gas, no torch, no energy...and you have fast cash in your pocket!!!
> 
> BTW, would the frame have weighed a ton?


My hubby John said it probably weighed around 1/2 ton...I feel it was the right choice too!!


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> I've been doing this for almost 30 years and "word of mouth" has gotten around that I will scrap almost anything as long as any refrigerant (from refrigerators, AC units, Dehumidifiers, etc) or any serious toxic chemicals have been removed..
> 
> I also let Auction companies know and even a golf course know that I will haul anything metal/electronic away for nothing... So every now and again the golf course calls me and asks me to pick up all their used mower blades (swing blades) that they can no longer sharpen and any other metal parts they have..
> 
> The auction I go to every Tuesday evening normally has something left behind by the buyers that I can scrap out. If it is electronic or has metal or a motor on it I will take it and scrap it.. This saves them money since it doesn't end up in their 40 yd dumpster which they pay for by weight.. So it's a win, win for everyone...I had a pick up load last week, some of which I still have to get to.. One item is an old Singer sewing machine in a wood cabinet/table.. These items don't sell or are left behind by the buyers who wanted other items sold with them.. People will buy an entire table lot of pots and pans, but then only take the cast iron ones or the copper bottom ones and leave everything else there.. So I get to dispose of what I want to scrap...
> 
> I have a 200 disc CD player that was left behind sitting in my garage for music. It was sold along with some Bose speakers.. Well the buyer took the Bose speakers and left the CD player and turn table.. I kept the CD player and scrapped the Turn table..


WOW! Guess I'll have to start hitting auctions this summer :heh: Knowing me I'll probably end up buying more than I'm getting lol! I put an ad on Craigslist under services and had one reply so far....at first I had it under wanted but it got flagged right away...I was told they didn't like "beggars" and didn't want my kind in that section! I'm taking away the no longer wanted items for free so to speak...it still costs me gas. There are a lot of people that don't have pickups and don't want to pay to bring their stuff to the recycling center....I am enjoying myself! Thanks!


----------



## Murramarang

clovis said:


> Are you going to clean and separate the copper into #1 and #2?
> 
> FWIW, check the back of the gas stoves for a copper gas line. Certainly not code these days, but I've found some with copper lines.


OK...you lost me here? What do i need to separate and clean? What is #1 and #2?

M


----------



## Murramarang

What do i have to do to recycle wire from the the house I am fixing up? Do I have to strip it out of its plastic?


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> WOW! Guess I'll have to start hitting auctions this summer :heh: Knowing me I'll probably end up buying more than I'm getting lol! I put an ad on Craigslist under services and had one reply so far....at first I had it under wanted but it got flagged right away...I was told they didn't like "beggars" and didn't want my kind in that section! I'm taking away the no longer wanted items for free so to speak...it still costs me gas. There are a lot of people that don't have pickups and don't want to pay to bring their stuff to the recycling center....I am enjoying myself! Thanks!


That's about how I got started back in 1984 after I returned home from the military and didn't have a job.. I was cleaning peoples basements and garages for $20 -$25 a truck load. If it was ash, stone or some other natural material it was $20, if it was trash or anything they thought to be trash and I had to haul it to the landfill, I charged $25 a load. Of course they considered metals and old appliances trash and at the time appliances (white goods) were trash as most metal recyclers wouldn't take them, but the car crushers would..hehehe I only did this to make some cash till I found other work (read as work with benefits and a steady pay check), I had a young family then and needed that. Since then I have been doing it for fun and to buy my next rifle/pistol/toy... Although it has help in the last 10 years to pay bills from my motorcycle accident.. Even laid up I was able to tear small items apart and make a few dollars with the help of my family...


----------



## clovis

Murramarang said:


> OK...you lost me here? What do i need to separate and clean? What is #1 and #2?
> 
> M


#1 copper is free of solder, joints, fixtures, fittings, brass, plastic, paint, dirt, etc.

#2 allows the above.

'Cleaning' your copper means simply that you cut the 'dirty' parts out of your scrap copper.

You will simply 'separate' the copper into two piles, one of them being #1 and the other being #2.

In my experience, it is generally best to clean and separate #1 and #2 coppers due to the price difference. Generally speaking, if you have a few minutes, and have a tube cutter, the price difference is almost always worth the effort.

This is one of those things that takes a little experience to figure out, even though it isn't rocket science, but once you learn it, you'll never forget it.

FWIW, I've seen wild differences in the prices between #1 and #2. I've seen it so wide that the scrap yard themselves were cleaning all the #2 and turning it into #1, while paying employees to do it, and laughing all the way to the bank. I've also seen the margins so close, like when the copper market got so strong. 

It really is easy to clean and separate if you have the time.

Does this help?


----------



## clovis

Murramarang said:


> What do i have to do to recycle wire from the the house I am fixing up? Do I have to strip it out of its plastic?


You can sell it as 'insulated copper', or strip it into 'bare bright' copper.

The price difference between these two are pretty significant, but isn't always worth the time and trouble.

Please remember that these are my experiences, selling at my local yard.

This is definitely a YMMV thing.


----------



## clovis

HappyYooper said:


> WOW! Guess I'll have to start hitting auctions this summer :heh:


Auctions can be a wonderful source of scrap!

In my area, the pro scrappers are coming to most auctions, but I find that they are looking for the large amounts of scrap. 

If I were looking for scrap, I'd network with the auctioneers, and tell them that you will come pick up any abandoned scrap that is left after the auctions.

Print some business cards with your name and phone number...and build a reputation with the auctioneers that you _really_ will come and pick up scrap quickly after an auction, and not leave a mess.

The auctioneers, in most cases, are hired to sell everything, and leave it clean, so the building or house can be sold. This is where you offer value, and can make some pretty decent money while picking up free or super cheap scrap.

As a little side note, be willing to spend $1-$5 on the whole load of scrap. Sometimes, an auctioneer will force you to pay $1 for all the scrap iron laying in a fence row. Remember that they are hired to _sell_ the items, and not give them away for free...they are legally bound to sell it, and the $1 price is a token way of making the transaction legal. 

I once saw a scrapper walk away from at least 4 heavy loads of scrap because he refused to pay anything for it...even the $1 asking price.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> You can sell it as 'insulated copper', or strip it into 'bare bright' copper.
> 
> The price difference between these two are pretty significant, but isn't always worth the time and trouble.
> 
> Please remember that these are my experiences, selling at my local yard.
> 
> This is definitely a YMMV thing.


Exactly!

I don't strip any braided wire at all, it's not worth my time unless it is an extremely large gauge. As to solid wire I only strip it when I have time, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't have that time. Now if I can find some type of mechanical wire stripper cheap, that might make a difference..

The price difference can be very substantial such as $.80/lb for insulated and $3.70 for bare bright, but it can be hard work (at least on the hands) to get it stripped..

The prices above are just a guess.. I think the last time I took insulated wire in I got $1 /lb and $3.20 for bare bright


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Auctions can be a wonderful source of scrap!
> 
> In my area, the pro scrappers are coming to most auctions, but I find that they are looking for the large amounts of scrap.
> 
> If I were looking for scrap, *I'd network with the auctioneers, and tell them that you will come pick up any abandoned scrap that is left after the auctions.*
> 
> Print some business cards with your name and phone number...and build a reputation with the auctioneers that you _really_ will come and pick up scrap quickly after an auction, and not leave a mess.
> 
> The auctioneers, in most cases, are hired to sell everything, and leave it clean, so the building or house can be sold. This is where you offer value, and can make some pretty decent money while picking up free or super cheap scrap.
> 
> As a little side note, be willing to spend $1-$5 on the whole load of scrap. Sometimes, an auctioneer will force you to pay $1 for all the scrap iron laying in a fence row. Remember that they are hired to _sell_ the items, and not give them away for free...they are legally bound to sell it, and the $1 price is a token way of making the transaction legal.
> 
> I once saw a scrapper walk away from at least 4 heavy loads of scrap because he refused to pay anything for it...even the $1 asking price.


That is how I get most of my scrap from the auctions.. Some I have to buy cheaply, but most is what is left over and the auction doesn't want to have to pay to throw in the dumpsters/haul away..


----------



## Karenrbw

We get the big dumpster about once a year and fill it up. Last year, the net income from the dumpster was about $1800. DH works on huge industrial equipment and is always bringing home scrap copper wire, aluminum, etc. The kids' job is to sort the wire (#1, #2) and to strip the insulation off (more money). Last fall, DS was practicing cross-country at school. They run through town and down the gravel roads. He picked up a chunk of metal off the road and carried it all the way back to school to take home for the scrap bin. 
You will maximum your income if the metal is sorted. Sort wire by individual conductor size and type. Larger than a pencil lead is #1, smaller is #2.


----------



## HappyYooper

What about burning off the wire coating? That's a good idea about the business cards ) They came and hauled away the trailer today & there is still scrap metal left..not much but it will add up. There were cement blocks supporting the trailer so that's an added bonus. There's a bit of a mess to clean up and I'm sure I'll find more as the snow is melting quickly :goodjob:


----------



## HappyYooper

what is the difference between #1 & #2 copper


----------



## edcopp

HappyYooper said:


> What about burning off the wire coating? That's a good idea about the business cards ) They came and hauled away the trailer today & there is still scrap metal left..not much but it will add up. There were cement blocks supporting the trailer so that's an added bonus. There's a bit of a mess to clean up and I'm sure I'll find more as the snow is melting quickly :goodjob:


Burning the coating off of copper wire works, BUT it is not legal. It is an EPA violation which can cast you a bunch if caught. Now that is what I know about it, my personal opinion may be a bit different.:goodjob:


----------



## clovis

Burning light gauge braided wire is definitely not worth it in my experience. You'll burn copper away, and create a big mess while doing it.


----------



## clovis

HappyYooper said:


> what is the difference between #1 & #2 copper


See my post on page 8...post number 240.


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> what is the difference between #1 & #2 copper


Here is a link that explains it some what. Just remember this is for those that deal with the scrap, but it is a good basis of information for the "little guys" like us.
http://www.scrapindex.com/metal/usa/copper/index.html

Hope that helps. Look about half way down the page for the no. 1 and no. 2 scrap copper wire descriptions.


----------



## clovis

Beo, and others:

I scored a set of heavy gauge jumper cables. While I hate to scrap them, I think they will bring more as copper than as jumper cables.

Would you strip the insulation off, or sell them as-is?


----------



## Bandit

We just had a Friend offer Us all the scrap metal in His basement before He calls one of the scrappers that e-mailed him when He posted His Craig's yard sale add .
Hot water heater , freezer , heavy tabel saw and a couple of A/C's .
Went to check it out , He has pulled the heater coil and all brass and copper valves , and the motor's .
Just the outer tin shell is left .
White metal is going for for $ 210 a ton this week , and with both of my trailers full , I would have to rent a u-haul .
Doesn't look worth it unless I can score some more goodies Bob


----------



## Allen W

clovis said:


> Beo, and others:
> 
> I scored a set of heavy gauge jumper cables. While I hate to scrap them, I think they will bring more as copper than as jumper cables.
> 
> Would you strip the insulation off, or sell them as-is?


A heavy set of copper jumper cables would never leave my greedy little hands.


----------



## texican

Allen W said:


> A heavy set of copper jumper cables would never leave my greedy little hands.


Same here... get a few dollars maybe, but if you have to buy another good pair, your out many multiples of the scrap price.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Beo, and others:
> 
> I scored a set of heavy gauge jumper cables. While I hate to scrap them, I think they will bring more as copper than as jumper cables.
> 
> Would you strip the insulation off, or sell them as-is?


If you are going to scrap them, yes they are worth stripping because of the heavy gauge. Better price!


----------



## HappyYooper

I scored 2 times in 1 day at the same place :sing: I found a sleigh style toddler bed with mattress on Craigs list for FREE so last Friday I picked it up...while chatting I just happened to mention my growing obsession of scrap metal :heh: ....I'm going back this Friday for an outside a/c unit and scrap! They're trying to make room in the garage :sing: I know the a/c unit no longer works but could there still be freon in it? I hope I'm not annoying all of you with my questions! I found my calling! My hubby calls me his little "ditch witch" cuz I'm always looking along side the road and in the ditches for cans and other treasures! On my way home from bringing my friend to her doctors appt. I found a burn barrel, an old post hole digger and a spring off of a semi.


----------



## clovis

Nice finds, HY!!!!

Congrats on the AC unit!!!! Make sure you carefully separate the different materials. If it is like the AC units I've scrapped, a cordless drill with a nut driver bit makes the jobs go very quickly when disassembling the unit.


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> If you are going to scrap them, yes they are worth stripping because of the heavy gauge. Better price!


I've been stripping the copper from jumper cables in the past...but I tell you...I am not sure it is worth the work. Of course, this is for prices at my scrap yard.

I think I will price this set and try to sell them in our flea market booth, but past experience tells me that they will sit for eons before selling.


----------



## Bandit

Hi Clovis
I would love to pull them apart as You do , but around here You have to PAY , and most yards charge $ 25 + for each A/C unit and won't take them broken apart as You might of released the gas in to the environment and they do not want to be fined .
I did find one yard that will take them as white metal and pay you $ 210 a ton . 
Bob


----------



## clovis

The few AC units that I've had were already pulled by a certified HVAC tech. He had removed the freon before I picked them up.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I've been stripping the copper from jumper cables in the past...but I tell you...I am not sure it is worth the work. Of course, this is for prices at my scrap yard.
> 
> I think I will price this set and try to sell them in our flea market booth, but past experience tells me that they will sit for eons before selling.


If they are still good, and I had a flea market booth, then I would try and sell them also... 

Unfortunately I don't have a flea market booth to sell from and most weekends are filled with scrapping or Civil War reenacting, so a flea market booth isn't in the picture at this time... But it may be a possibility later.. 

There are plenty of items I could sell instead of scrapping...


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> I scored 2 times in 1 day at the same place :sing: I found a sleigh style toddler bed with mattress on Craigs list for FREE so last Friday I picked it up...while chatting I just happened to mention my growing obsession of scrap metal :heh: ....I'm going back this Friday for an outside a/c unit and scrap! They're trying to make room in the garage :sing: I know the a/c unit no longer works but could there still be freon in it? I hope I'm not annoying all of you with my questions! I found my calling! My hubby calls me his little "ditch witch" cuz I'm always looking along side the road and in the ditches for cans and other treasures! On my way home from bringing my friend to her doctors appt. I found a burn barrel, an old post hole digger and a spring off of a semi.


I tend to stay away from any units that contain freon (used for any unit containing R-12, R-22, R410 or any other refrigerant) If they haven't been "pumped down" I try and stay away from them.. If you release the gas into the air at home and get caught there will be huge fines... 

Items that contain "freon" Refrigerators, AC units, Dehumidifiers, water coolers (aka drinking fountains) etc.. But thankfully I work for an HVAC, Plumbing company and we regularly pump down units so I don't have to worry to much about that.. But if I didn't have access to these items after they were pumped down I wouldn't touch them.. 

Now if I find one along the road that has already been compromised, then I would take it away.. Just to keep the area clean if for no other reason..

But then I do cut open compressor motors and remove the copper and alum(when it has it). The oil (mineral or synthetic) is given to my mechanic who uses it in his waste oil heater, but it takes a while to get a 5 gallon bucket full.. But again I try and keep all things that may create an environmental hazard contained. When I cut open a compressor motor it is in a drain pan (re purposed from an HVAC unit and the oil drains away to a 5 gallon bucket. It keeps it contained and keeps it away from the hot metal from cutting and helps keep me safe from a flash fire...

But then this is just my experiences with these items.. I'm only relating what I do, nothing more...


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> I tend to stay away from any units that contain freon (used for any unit containing R-12, R-22, R410 or any other refrigerant) If they haven't been "pumped down" I try and stay away from them.. If you release the gas into the air at home and get caught there will be huge fines...
> 
> Items that contain "freon" Refrigerators, AC units, Dehumidifiers, water coolers (aka drinking fountains) etc.. But thankfully I work for an HVAC, Plumbing company and we regularly pump down units so I don't have to worry to much about that.. But if I didn't have access to these items after they were pumped down I wouldn't touch them..
> 
> Now if I find one along the road that has already been compromised, then I would take it away.. Just to keep the area clean if for no other reason..
> 
> But then I do cut open compressor motors and remove the copper and alum(when it has it). The oil (mineral or synthetic) is given to my mechanic who uses it in his waste oil heater, but it takes a while to get a 5 gallon bucket full.. But again I try and keep all things that may create an environmental hazard contained. When I cut open a compressor motor it is in a drain pan (re purposed from an HVAC unit and the oil drains away to a 5 gallon bucket. It keeps it contained and keeps it away from the hot metal from cutting and helps keep me safe from a flash fire...
> 
> But then this is just my experiences with these items.. I'm only relating what I do, nothing more...


I'm a little confused...doesn't take much! If I get the unit pumped down (if it already hasn't been...I'll find out today) then I can go ahead and strip it?
I will call the plumbing companies in my area to see if they do it. Thank you for your feedback!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> I'm a little confused...doesn't take much! If I get the unit pumped down (if it already hasn't been...I'll find out today) then I can go ahead and strip it?
> I will call the plumbing companies in my area to see if they do it. Thank you for your feedback!!!


Yes if it is already pumped down you can strip it down, just watch for the oil in the compressor motor.. 

This should be a picture of a small compressor motor;

Image Detail for - http://img.tootoo.com/mytootoo/upload/41/411157/product/411157_1cc0f4897b5d47eba99de6d7990ac9ea.jpg

They vary in size and height and weight.. You will see it is welded shut together.. There is oil in these things which can be synthetic or mineral or some other light weight oil that will leak out of the tubes on the sides.. So take care not to get it on your skin if possible, wear gloves.. 

Now I cut them open, but most folks don't and take them in whole and get about 15 cents per pound.. But check with your scrap yard, some don't take them... There are copper winding inside so, since I hate to waste money I go after them...

Also the coils aka radiator will be either copper and aluminum or copper. The copper tubing with aluminum fins is the most common. Take off any steel/tin items and sell the coil as a whole, no need to separate the aluminum fins from the copper tubing. But you may have to cut off the tin sides..


----------



## HappyYooper

Got it home :happy: Now what to do with it :smack


----------



## HappyYooper

HappyYooper said:


> Got it home :happy: Now what to do with it :smack



The freon has been pumped out :clap:


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> Yes if it is already pumped down you can strip it down, just watch for the oil in the compressor motor..
> 
> This should be a picture of a small compressor motor;
> 
> Image Detail for - http://img.tootoo.com/mytootoo/upload/41/411157/product/411157_1cc0f4897b5d47eba99de6d7990ac9ea.jpg
> 
> They vary in size and height and weight.. You will see it is welded shut together.. There is oil in these things which can be synthetic or mineral or some other light weight oil that will leak out of the tubes on the sides.. So take care not to get it on your skin if possible, wear gloves..
> 
> Now I cut them open, but most folks don't and take them in whole and get about 15 cents per pound.. But check with your scrap yard, some don't take them... There are copper winding inside so, since I hate to waste money I go after them...
> 
> Also the coils aka radiator will be either copper and aluminum or copper. The copper tubing with aluminum fins is the most common. Take off any steel/tin items and sell the coil as a whole, no need to separate the aluminum fins from the copper tubing. But you may have to cut off the tin sides..


Thanks!!


----------



## beowoulf90

Sweet!

Now, to properly prepare for the best prices..
On the "A" coil with the plastic drain pan.. 

Remove the drain pan and properly discard or re-use it for something else. (if I remember I will give you an idea for re-using it.)

Remove as much of the steel/tin as you can from the "A" coil.

Take a reciprocating saw along the sides (on the inside if possible) of each coil. Once this is done you will have 2 coils that are copper and aluminum only.. They are cleaned.

Now for the steel sides and the copper still attached, remove the copper from the steel. The copper will be classed as #2 copper.

Now to the compressor.
Remove it from the unit along with any and all copper or brass fittings. Clean the copper and brass as needed..

You can cut the compressor open to reveal a copper winding motor (electric motor) or you can sell the compressor whole for about 15 cents a pound (if your yard takes them, mine does) Cutting them open is time consuming and there is oil in them, so be careful, the oil does burn. When I cut them open I use a reciprocating saw with a demolition blade and cut around it like you an orange or apple and open it, like removing the "lid"
Once open you will have to determine how to proceed from there. Some have the "star" (aka Torx) bolts, but each one is different. Some have cast aluminum in them also.. 

Ok back to the unit itself.. Remove any and all copper wiring.

If you kept any of the screws you can turn the bottom and sides into a compost bin or just scrap it for tin/steel..

Hope that helps!


----------



## HappyYooper

You did help me & thank you!! I can't wait to get started on it!!!


----------



## oth47

I traded a Winchester 30-30 for a '72 Chevy motorhome..no generator or fridge,but the stove,water heater and furnace are supposed to work.Good glass,good windows.Motor runs pretty good considering it hadn't been started in several years,some fresh gas and a carb cleaning and it'll run like a clock.It's a one owner,rough as a cob inside,but well worth scrapping.


----------



## clovis

I had a nice blessing come my way this week.

I was given some items that I refer to as silver plate. These are serving trays, bowls, coffee urns, tea sets, etc., that are all silver plated.

In today's world, I've found that you cannot hardly give away silver plate, especially the lower end stuff. I've been trying on and off selling this stuff, even at ridiculously low prices, at a local flea market, and had absolutely no luck.

The important thing to remember is that silver plate is, generally speaking, _silver plated *brass*_.

I scrapped the two boxes of silver plate that I was given, and it brought $55.50!!!!

When I left the house to go to the recycling yard, I thought I would be lucky to get $15 for the two boxes...you can bet I was thrilled to have the $55.50!!!


----------



## clovis

As a side note, especially to those new to scrapping, I sometimes see old silver plate at garage sales marked very cheaply. 

Last summer, I picked up two serving trays for .25 each, and I think they brought $2 each when I scrapped them.


----------



## keno12

When you take aluminum cans in, before you do, do you take the time to crush them, so more fits in the bag(s), or do you just toss them in the bag(s) and thus, have more bags to take in? I pick up cans along the long stretches of country roads around here, plus I have a pretty wicked diet coke habit, as do some of my friends, so I get cans that way as well. The latter, I crush, although a lot of times the cans can stack up faster than I can crush them.


----------



## beowoulf90

keno12 said:


> When you take aluminum cans in, before you do, do you take the time to crush them, so more fits in the bag(s), or do you just toss them in the bag(s) and thus, have more bags to take in? I pick up cans along the long stretches of country roads around here, plus I have a pretty wicked diet coke habit, as do some of my friends, so I get cans that way as well. The latter, I crush, although a lot of times the cans can stack up faster than I can crush them.


That depends on the Yard I take the cans to.. Some want them uncrushed and others want them crushed. 

I use plastic 55 gall drums to hold my cans (crushed). I normally wait till I have at least 5 of them full before I take them in, but that is because I usually get a better price if I have more than 200 lbs of cans... 

The blue plastic 55 gal. drums I use, I cut handles into them and drill drain holes in the bottom and cut the top off/out.. This way they can sit outside in the weather and not collect water etc... When full they average about 40 lbs of crushed cans each... I set one under the crusher and go to work, when it is full I just change drums..


----------



## keno12

Hadn't thought about putting them in drums. I've got them in a black trash can, (lid and bag) and just tie off and replace the bag when full. That's for the cans I/my friends drink, not the nasty ones on the side of the road. Those are thrown in a bag as is.


----------



## HappyYooper

It's been awhile since I've been in here but I see the thread keeps going! We've been busy getting our firewood ready for this winter. Have it all and working on the next year :nanner: I hauled a load of mixed yesterday and was paid $69.70. I'm almost finished taking apart the a/c unit. I have it down to the copper/aluminum but my saw blade wasn't the one for metal so of course it broke. I have 2 of the right ones now so tomorrow I'll finish that up. We found 2 steel log truck rims and were given 2 more from our neighbor. Steel is paying $300.00 a ton right now. I have a ton of aluminum cans (my MIL saves them for me) to go along with the aluminum from the a/c unit and a mess of tin cans I didn't have room for yesterday. It's getting hard to find metal...seems everyone and their brother is collecting it now....as soon as the auctions start up I will be hitting those.


----------



## HappyYooper

keno12 said:


> When you take aluminum cans in, before you do, do you take the time to crush them, so more fits in the bag(s), or do you just toss them in the bag(s) and thus, have more bags to take in? I pick up cans along the long stretches of country roads around here, plus I have a pretty wicked diet coke habit, as do some of my friends, so I get cans that way as well. The latter, I crush, although a lot of times the cans can stack up faster than I can crush them.


We've been picking cans too...we find that Friday morning (after Thirsty Thursday) is a great time to find beer cans :nono:


----------



## clovis

I am happy to see the thread going too.

I picked up a little scrap last night at the auction, but not much. There was a huge auction today, supposedly loaded with scrap. I have been super busy, and had to much to do today.


----------



## HappyYooper

Morning all you scrappers :yawn: My truck is loaded again and I'm heading to the yard soon. I scored yesterday on an aluminum ice shack that needs to be taken down so with that and our old camper & aluminum cans that should be a nice load too :clap: Happy day all!


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> Morning all you scrappers :yawn: My truck is loaded again and I'm heading to the yard soon. I scored yesterday on an aluminum ice shack that needs to be taken down so with that and our old camper & aluminum cans that should be a nice load too :clap: Happy day all!


cool!

I looked over the weekend and did some quick figuring and came to the conclusion that since Jan I've made about $1200 or so.. I figure that isn't bad since winter is a slow time for me.. I'm hoping that is a sing of things to come this spring and summer...


----------



## keno12

^ Nice! There's a bunch of cans all along our road, which is weird, because hunting season is over, officially, but oh well, I'm not complaining. Today would be a good day to go collect them, so maybe I'll head out with the dog in a bit. I've also got a bunch of my own cans to crush. I may just run them over in the driveway, as I got behind and there's probably a 22 gal trash can of uncrushed cans. I need a faster way then the tree mounted can crusher.


----------



## HappyYooper

keno12 said:


> ^ Nice! There's a bunch of cans all along our road, which is weird, because hunting season is over, officially, but oh well, I'm not complaining. Today would be a good day to go collect them, so maybe I'll head out with the dog in a bit. I've also got a bunch of my own cans to crush. I may just run them over in the driveway, as I got behind and there's probably a 22 gal trash can of uncrushed cans. I need a faster way then the tree mounted can crusher.


I LIKE that idea!!


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> cool!
> 
> I looked over the weekend and did some quick figuring and came to the conclusion that since Jan I've made about $1200 or so.. I figure that isn't bad since winter is a slow time for me.. I'm hoping that is a sing of things to come this spring and summer...


That's awesome!! I'm guessing that I've made about 500 after I take out for gas. I'm saving up now for a Country Charm cookstove. It was a wood burner @ one time and the owner changed it to electric. I fell in love with it when I first saw it. He's my neighbor so he'll hold onto it for me for as long as I need!!


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> That's awesome!! I'm guessing that I've made about 500 after I take out for gas. I'm saving up now for a Country Charm cookstove. It was a wood burner @ one time and the owner changed it to electric. I fell in love with it when I first saw it. He's my neighbor so he'll hold onto it for me for as long as I need!!


Shame they changed it to electric... We have gas (propane) stove and an antique wood cook stove..

Oh and you have to understand I've been doing this for over 30 years and word of mouth , has people bringing it to me.

An example the other week just before Easter, some came to me needing some cash. They brought a bag full of copper sheet items, (copper plate, 3 copper ladles, a copper mug engraved with Miller High Life (from the 1940's) etc). Well the bag weighed 6 lbs, since copper was $2.90 a lbs, I gave them $20. Yes I know I would lose money if I turned it in for scrap.. But I sold the Miller High Life mug for $5 (retail is about $15) and the other items I took to auction. Anyway after paying all the fees and taxes I should get about $64 for a total of $69, less my initial $20. So I will clear $49.. But I will more than likely give it to the person who I got it from in the first place, because they need the money more than I do... 



.


----------



## HappyYooper

beowoulf90 said:


> Shame they changed it to electric... We have gas (propane) stove and an antique wood cook stove..
> 
> Oh and you have to understand I've been doing this for over 30 years and word of mouth , has people bringing it to me.
> 
> An example the other week just before Easter, some came to me needing some cash. They brought a bag full of copper sheet items, (copper plate, 3 copper ladles, a copper mug engraved with Miller High Life (from the 1940's) etc). Well the bag weighed 6 lbs, since copper was $2.90 a lbs, I gave them $20. Yes I know I would lose money if I turned it in for scrap.. But I sold the Miller High Life mug for $5 (retail is about $15) and the other items I took to auction. Anyway after paying all the fees and taxes I should get about $64 for a total of $69, less my initial $20. So I will clear $49.. But I will more than likely give it to the person who I got it from in the first place, because they need the money more than I do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm ok with the change to electric..I have a Home Comfort wood cook stove that is a wood burner...I just love the look of the old stove in my kitchen & I can use it year round  Hmmm...maybe one day my name will get around too..I sure have been spreading it!
You're a kind soul .....the world needs more people like you....


----------



## nathan104

Ive been gathering and stripping and sorting for a while now. On copper wire, I strip any solid core wire which will make #1. I also strip any thick #2 wire. All the rest of the thin stranded wire is not worth stripping for me. I will cut the outside casing off extension cords and such to make it #2 ins high recovery. 

I stripped all the copper pipes out of an old 70's travel trailer weve been using for storage and cut it down to #1 and #2. I ended up with about $50 of copper pipe and wiring out of it. I had about 50' of really heavy welding leads that werent good anymore. The insulation got very hard and cracked and was falling off. I looked into recoating them but what I found was to just strip them. I got a BUNCH of #2 copper from them. Right now I have about 50lbs of each #1 and #2. 

I always keep an eye out at yardsales. Ive picked up plenty of brass items for next to nothing. 

For aluminum cans, there is an old dump here on the farm that I let the kids pull out cans in the winter time (no snakes). Last year they gathered over 300lbs, and this year they have a little less. Ill scatter the cans in a big pile on the ground and run them over several times with the tractor which crushes them down real good. 

The closest yard from us is about 20 miles, so I want to have a good load before I go. When I take it al up there, Ill throw on whatever metal/rusty junk I have to help make it worth while. 

One thing Ive learned is to know what you have to get top dollar. Take a small amount in and ask question or just spend some time reading. As for taking in old batteries, yer you can get some decent money but I always try to have one old battery on hand in case I have to buy a battery for something and not have a core charge if you dont have one to turn in. 

You can make simple wire stripper with a piece of wood and a screw, just search online. 

Scrapmetalforum.com is a cool site and has lots of info available. 

When I first moved here to the farm there was junk everywhere. I had people come out to haul it away. Looking back, I probaby gave away $2K in metal. I just had no clue at the time though. Now that Ive gained the knowledge, I actually enjoy learning about scrapping and spending time stripping wire and breaking things down. You can work some aggression out tearing appliances and fans and vaccuums down for scrap using only a big framing hammer, lol.


----------



## unregistered41671

nathan104 said:


> You can make simple wire stripper with a piece of wood and a screw, just search online.
> 
> Scrapmetalforum.com is a cool site and has lots of info available.


Neat idea on the wire stripper. Thanks

[YOUTUBE]Orch09Zwt58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beowoulf90

nathan104 said:


> Ive been gathering and stripping and sorting for a while now. On copper wire, I strip any solid core wire which will make #1. I also strip any thick #2 wire. All the rest of the thin stranded wire is not worth stripping for me. I will cut the outside casing off extension cords and such to make it #2 ins high recovery.
> 
> I stripped all the copper pipes out of an old 70's travel trailer weve been using for storage and cut it down to #1 and #2. I ended up with about $50 of copper pipe and wiring out of it. I had about 50' of really heavy welding leads that werent good anymore. The insulation got very hard and cracked and was falling off. I looked into recoating them but what I found was to just strip them. I got a BUNCH of #2 copper from them. Right now I have about 50lbs of each #1 and #2.
> 
> I always keep an eye out at yardsales. Ive picked up plenty of brass items for next to nothing.
> 
> For aluminum cans, there is an old dump here on the farm that I let the kids pull out cans in the winter time (no snakes). Last year they gathered over 300lbs, and this year they have a little less. Ill scatter the cans in a big pile on the ground and run them over several times with the tractor which crushes them down real good.
> 
> The closest yard from us is about 20 miles, so I want to have a good load before I go. When I take it al up there, Ill throw on whatever metal/rusty junk I have to help make it worth while.
> 
> One thing Ive learned is to know what you have to get top dollar. Take a small amount in and ask question or just spend some time reading. As for taking in old batteries, yer you can get some decent money but I always try to have one old battery on hand in case I have to buy a battery for something and not have a core charge if you dont have one to turn in.
> 
> You can make simple wire stripper with a piece of wood and a screw, just search online.
> 
> Scrapmetalforum.com is a cool site and has lots of info available.
> 
> When I first moved here to the farm there was junk everywhere. I had people come out to haul it away. Looking back, I probaby gave away $2K in metal. I just had no clue at the time though. Now that Ive gained the knowledge, I actually enjoy learning about scrapping and spending time stripping wire and breaking things down. You can work some aggression out tearing appliances and fans and vaccuums down for scrap using only a big framing hammer, lol.


Thanks for the link I will have to check it out. 

Just watch the "big hammers"! It seems every time I grab a "big hammer" I always end up hitting my hand.. Then for the next week or so my hand is swollen and sore..May be it's just me? 

Funny how a little knowledge changes things.. I've done the same thing as you have done.. Given away piles of scrap, just to get it gone.. But they say you have to pay for your education, so I guess that is just the price we pay till we learn. Plus now we get to figure out how things work and if you are like me have a shop full of "spare" parts for the next invention.. 

For example one of the wheel wells on my truck is actually the black back panel from an old gas stove that I scrapped... If you look you can't tell that it is different, with a little shaping and a "big hammer" I repaired the wheel well. Now it's time to fix the other side, I wonder where that piece of metal will come from?


----------



## nathan104

Current scrap prices at my local yard

Copper #1- $3.17
Copper #2- $3

#2 insulated copper wire- $1

clean Brass- $1.93

AL cans- .66 cents


Steel/tin- $11/100 lbs

Thats not bad. Its crazy to think every pound of rusty junk scrap metal is worth 11 cents. Im going to start saving our soup and veggie cans, lol.


----------



## beowoulf90

Yea isn't it crazy how much scrap people throw away.. They just don't want to be bothered with separating it or dealing with it.. That's where we come in....

To turn the metal into rusty gold...


----------



## silverseeds

MrPG said:


> Steel just went up from $5/100lbs to about $8.50 in my area. Aluminum etc. will probably go up as well.
> 
> I recommend Classic Realcent Archives - Powered by ForumCo.com - The Forum Company in the Scrap section of the forum - lots of serious scrappers there.
> 
> BEST piece of advice for those starting out:
> 
> 1. Buy some decent quality gloves, you can get decent leather ones that will protect your hands for $5 or $10 a pair. Make it a habit to have them handy and wear them whenever you are handling items, even if you don't think you need it. Safety first, you don't want to cut up your hands or scrape your knuckles.
> 
> 2. If you don't understand it, don't sell it until you do. The RealCent forum is a good place to learn more about how to identify what there is.
> 
> 3. Call around for best prices, don't be shy.
> 
> (I don't deal with steel/aluminum, I only buy PC motherboards and CPUs and other gold e-scrap).


I saw this thread and wondered if anyone mentioned realcent. Sure enough it was one of the first posts to a loooong thread. (I didnt read it all) 

You cant forget the main drive of RC. you cant legally sell them as scrap, but many there will save 1982 (you have to weigh the 82s) copper pennies, in anticipation of both prices rising and an eventual melt ban lifting. Many there buy and sell them for over face value, although under "melt" value. (although like I said you cannot melt them legally right now!) 

there are indeed many scrappers of other metals there. lots of good folks.


----------



## beowoulf90

Interesting to say the least. silverseeds

I already knew about gold and silver, but never considered copper pennies.. I might have to rethink that.

I already save all the Wheat pennies for there collectors value..

Thanks for the link..


----------



## HappyYooper

How's the scrapping going guys? I just hauled in a load of mixed Friday. Got a check for $104.00 although prices have dropped from 225.00/ton to 220.00/ton but gas prices have also dropped so not too bad. I already have a good start on another load. Hubby & I have galvanized culverts to turn in but we're waiting on the son-in-law to bring down his trailer & my daughter has 2 washers & 2 dryers in her basement she wants removed. Keep on scrappin'!


----------



## clovis

Wow...that is great, HY!

My last two trips to the SY have been small. Mostly aluminum pots and pans, with a tiny bit of copper and brass. 

Both scale tickets totaled $41, but it was EASY scrap, and since I only had $3 in both loads, I am pretty happy.


----------



## beowoulf90

It's been slow for me.. The last loads I took in was about 2 weeks ago. I had 1 load of mixed tin and steel and one of Alum. total was $209. With out looking I can't remember what I got for the alum., but the tin and steel was 960 lbs @ .09 for a total of 86.40. and the rest was for the alum. Which was 2 drums of extruded and milled and sheet alum. and a drum of cast alum. and 2 alum/copper rads..

I haven't gotten much in the last 2 weeks. Hopefully things pick up again..


----------



## jdrobison

prices here have realy dropped, 6.50 a 100 last week


----------



## Laughingcat

Picked up 300 old computer motherboards from the restore for free.

Does anybody have any idea about how much gold might be in them? Or any other metal for that matter.

All of the circuits look to be gold plated.

Thanks in advance!
Mark


----------



## beowoulf90

Laughingcat said:


> Picked up 300 old computer motherboards from the restore for free.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea about how much gold might be in them? Or any other metal for that matter.
> 
> All of the circuits look to be gold plated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Mark


Good find!

I can't answer your question of how much gold or other metals, but can tell you how to prepare and separate them for scrap, if you are inclined to scrap them..

If you are going to scrap them,

First remove the CPU, heatsink(alum) and fan. The CPU's are worth approx. $20 / lbs... Of course put the alum heatsink with your alum. The fan can be tore down for the copper windings, if you desire...

Second remove all of the other items that have copper windings and any other alum heatsinks on the board.

Third, if it has memory sticks you can either leave them in or take them out. They are the same class of scrap as the mother boards.

Fourth, if there are video cards, ect. remove any tin, copper windings etc. Place the cards with the mother boards. They are also the same class of scrap..

Keep you mother boards and anything with the gold fingers separate from other circuit boards, they are a different class of scrap..Also keep your CPU's separate.

Hope that helps.. 

I sell my mother boards to the scrap yard, because there are to many hazardous chemicals used to extract the gold. I don't want to have to deal with the hazardous materials or their disposal..


----------



## Laughingcat

Thanks Beowoulf' for the detailed breakdown instructions, looks like I'll be busy for a while.

One more question if you don't mind............ What is the price your getting for the stripped circuit boards?

Mark


----------



## beowoulf90

Laughingcat said:


> Thanks Beowoulf' for the detailed breakdown instructions, looks like I'll be busy for a while.
> 
> One more question if you don't mind............ What is the price your getting for the stripped circuit boards?
> 
> Mark


It's been a while since I took any in, so this is just a guess from memory..

I believe it was 10 cents a pound for regular stripped circuit boards. Stripped meaning all the copper and alum were removed.

and if I recall correctly it was about 75 cents a pound for computer circuit boards, stripped..

But that may have changed since the price of gold dropped a little bit. 

Also the CPU's were about $20/ lbs...

Sorry I can't be much help.. I will have to look at my receipts when I get home.. Then I can tell you exactly what I got and when I sold them.


----------



## Laughingcat

If the prices you mentioned are just close to what is being payed here I'll be very happy.

I'd still like to know of a relatively easy way of processing them for the gold on my own. It seems to me that there may be as much as a gram on each of the motherboards.

Thanks again Beowoulf'
Mark


----------



## beowoulf90

Laughingcat said:


> If the prices you mentioned are just close to what is being payed here I'll be very happy.
> 
> I'd still like to know of a relatively easy way of processing them for the gold on my own. It seems to me that there may be as much as a gram on each of the motherboards.
> 
> Thanks again Beowoulf'
> Mark


If you do a search you should find the answers you want.. I did it years ago and because of the chemicals, I've chosen not to process it myself.. I would rather not use the hazardous materials at my home.. But that is just my opinion.. 

I know I looked at various sites trying to find a "safe" way to process the materials, but couldn't find one to suit me... Again just my experiences...

Good luck! I hope you can find what you are looking for..

Oh, there was an entire forum that I was on back then that was about this topic...


----------



## clovis

Laughingcat said:


> If the prices you mentioned are just close to what is being payed here I'll be very happy.
> 
> I'd still like to know of a relatively easy way of processing them for the gold on my own. It seems to me that there may be as much as a gram on each of the motherboards.
> 
> Thanks again Beowoulf'
> Mark


Mark,

Make sure you call your scrapyard first.

My local yard will only pay 20 cents a pound for computer boards, clean, unclean, or whatever...and they will tell you that they don't want them.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Mark,
> 
> Make sure you call your scrapyard first.
> 
> My local yard will only pay 20 cents a pound for computer boards, clean, unclean, or whatever...and they will tell you that they don't want them.


Good point!

That is the best thing to do first.. Some yards don't want them or take them..


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Took small load on the 29th.

Iron was 7Â¢/lb
Old Sheet Al 28Â¢/lb
circuitboards 8Â¢/lb

central TX area


----------



## beowoulf90

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Took small load on the 29th.
> 
> Iron was 7Â¢/lb
> Old Sheet Al 28Â¢/lb
> circuitboards 8Â¢/lb
> 
> central TX area


Thanks for letting us know.. It seems that prices are dropping again. Which means those of us who do it for a little extra cash may see more of it, because it won't be worth the time of the small businesses that started hauling it when it went up..

I was scrapping when tin was a penny a pound.. All I know is it bought a few dollars then and was how I was able to afford my "toys"...


----------



## clovis

Wow...scrap is as rare as hen's teeth around here.

Anyone else picking up any scrap?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Wow...scrap is as rare as hen's teeth around here.
> 
> Anyone else picking up any scrap?


Not me!

My normal truck load from the auction is down to 1 VCR, 1 2-way radio, 1 Bicor sewing machine, 1 kettle lid.. That was my take on Tuesday evening.. Not good at all...

Hopefully with prices falling fewer people will be picking it up, which leaves more for me...

It seems everybody and their brother is picking up scrap, which doesn't help me at all..

I haven't even gotten a call from the one local golf course, who I hauled scrap away for in the past.. The Grounds department used to call me when they had a barrel full of broken/old blades and other metal pieces.. I haven't heard from them in over 6 months.. I guess I will have to call or stop in and see what is going on.


----------



## HappyYooper

My "pile" is slowly growing..mostly items found on the roads. The dnr gave me permission to pick up 5 old culverts but we're waiting on the SIL to bring down the trailer and his muscle! I'm of little use helping to pick them up. There are so many scrapping in my area too. And prices here are also down.


----------



## clovis

During the past few years, scrapping has become an Olympic sport in our area.

I'm going to a few estate sales this weekend...let's hope that I can find some decent scrap.


----------



## clovis

I did score a little scrap at an estate sale over the weekend.

Sure doesn't amount to much...kind of like posting "I found a Twinkie", especially compared to real scrappers.

I am guessing I got 5 pounds of #2 copper pipe, maybe a pound of yellow brass, a 25 foot extension cord, and a handful of light extension cords. Someone else scored 50+ feet of Romax, obviously hidden somewhere in the estate sale, because I never saw it.

Frankly, I probably did better with the two 5 gallon gas cans I bought...when I picked them up, they were full of gas!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I did score a little scrap at an estate sale over the weekend.
> 
> Sure doesn't amount to much...kind of like posting "I found a Twinkie", especially compared to real scrappers.
> 
> I am guessing I got 5 pounds of #2 copper pipe, maybe a pound of yellow brass, a 25 foot extension cord, and a handful of light extension cords. Someone else scored 50+ feet of Romax, obviously hidden somewhere in the estate sale, because I never saw it.
> 
> Frankly, I probably did better with the two 5 gallon gas cans I bought...when I picked them up, they were full of gas!!!


Every little bit counts and adds up. Sure it isn't much to the big guys who do it for a living, but for us "little guys" it still helps make a penny or two. Getting a pound of copper is a pound of copper more than you had before, thus a few more dollars in the pocket.. I for one never discount the "small" finds, they tend to add up quickly..


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> During the past few years, scrapping has become an Olympic sport in our area.
> 
> I'm going to a few estate sales this weekend...let's hope that I can find some decent scrap.


I hear ya.. It has become the same way at the auction I go to on Tues. evenings...


----------



## beowoulf90

HappyYooper said:


> My "pile" is slowly growing..mostly items found on the roads. The dnr gave me permission to pick up 5 old culverts but we're waiting on the SIL to bring down the trailer and his muscle! I'm of little use helping to pick them up. There are so many scrapping in my area too. And prices here are also down.


Good Find!


----------



## clovis

HappyYooper said:


> My "pile" is slowly growing..mostly items found on the roads. The dnr gave me permission to pick up 5 old culverts but we're waiting on the SIL to bring down the trailer and his muscle! I'm of little use helping to pick them up. There are so many scrapping in my area too. And prices here are also down.


If those culverts are reusable, make sure you list them for sale on craigslist before you scrap them.

Have you priced culverts recently? They are expensive!!!!!

Our county, starting several years ago, started requiring culverts on all new drives...and I keep hearing about how expensive they are.


----------



## HappyYooper

I never thought about that! I'll check them over before scrapping them..Thanks for the tip!!
I haven't had any free time to hit any auctions or sales this summer :indif:


----------



## edcopp

Aluminum beverage cans, the new precious metal.:happy:


----------



## HappyYooper

hubby & I will be getting 2 washers & 2 dryers (who knows what else?) from the daughter tomorrow for scrap:dance:


----------



## arnie

You can make money on any thing you can sell for more than you,v got in it   if you have a bunch of junk metal or can get it cheap and safely go for it remmber that stuff is heavy watch out not to overload your truck or trailor .a busted spring or a ticket from a traffic cop can destroy all proffots .money hungry police like to hang around roads leading into scrap yards as older viechils with broken lights and cracked windshelds are often used pluse as earlyer mentioned overloads are common this is easy money for them.I was glad to have local junkers haul off lots of washers and fridges locals had discarded over a steep bank on my farm over the years but around thesse parts farmers have to watch out with high prices. On scrap less than honest people will pick up old bath tubs you are useing for livestock water or farm equipment an old emty house is likely to be distroyed for the copper and tin as was one on my property so be cautious if you intead to buy and resale


----------



## am1too

What should I do to scrap some ole pick up cabs? All that is left is the fenders cab with seats and the glass besides the structure.


----------



## beowoulf90

am1too said:


> What should I do to scrap some ole pick up cabs? All that is left is the fenders cab with seats and the glass besides the structure.


That depends on the yard you are hauling them to.. Some want the glass removed, some don't.. 

Other than that there isn't anything I can think of that would need to be done..

Since you didn't mention any fuel tanks or engines, there isn't any fuel or oil/coolant to remove.

Check with the yard you plan to haul it to..

Hope that helps


----------



## clovis

How is everyone doing with scrap?

My last load didn't make much...just $44. 

Scrap is getting harder and harder to find around here. It is as if everyone junked and trashed everything they had, and are now not letting anything go. I'm not sure that makes sense to anyone, but I'm not seeing spare scrap laying around anymore.

I did score an antique, heavy duty extension cord at an estate sale over the weekend, but that is the only scrap that I saw in the whole place. 

At any rate, I think my scores at estate sales that are run by one company is just about over. I've been picking up 50 foot extension cords for $1 each, some of them heavy duty. They are now marking a 25 foot light duty cord $5, and the prices go up from there.

I've made a little bank at some of these company sales. I picked up an entire arm load of cords at one of their sales, asked the guy, and he said, "I dunno. A dollar each? Take 'em all for $5." I think those cords scrapped out just over $32, which is a nice score for me. I had them scrapped and sold before I went home, meaning I only owned those for about an hour. Too bad it is over, so it seems.


----------



## beowoulf90

It's not over, it just changed and you have to adapt..

Where I used to get some from one of the local golf courses, I no longer get it from them. They haul it themselves to make a few dollars. 

So I just have to look and get it from other places..

Since it isn't my main source of income, I don't worry about it to much, but am always searching for new sources.. 

You can always check with HVAC and Plumbing companies.. Yea, they will scrap the copper they tear out, but rarely scrap the furnaces and condensing units they replace, other than to give them to a scrap yard.. 

Once they are "pumped down" (removal of the coolant) they just put them into a scrap dumpster for removal by a hauler.. 
Anyway, there are always other sources, you just have to look for them..
And to add the prices are coming down so a lot of the "businesses" that are doing it will start to drop by the wayside. They have to have a higher price to make a profit. Which means as they go away folks will need to find the "little guys" to get rid of it..


----------



## clovis

The estate company marking their stuff up is not the end of the world, but it sure was nice while it lasted!!!! 

I think they will still tend to overlook some scrap, but the super-duper easy money is probably gone...and I can't blame them. $5 for a decent ext. cord is still a deal for most people. It was nice though to spot stacks of cords in the shed or garage, and know that clear profit was to be made.

Has copper fallen much yet?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> The estate company marking their stuff up is not the end of the world, but it sure was nice while it lasted!!!!
> 
> I think they will still tend to overlook some scrap, but the super-duper easy money is probably gone...and I can't blame them. $5 for a decent ext. cord is still a deal for most people. It was nice though to spot stacks of cords in the shed or garage, and know that clear profit was to be made.
> 
> Has copper fallen much yet?


The last time (about 3 weeks ago) #1 was $3 and #2 was $2.70..
Friday I got 8.5 cents a pound for light tin/steel.. I had 940 lbs and got $80.


----------



## Irish

Okay, I think I have the gist of this post!! I buy and sell things from estate/yard and garage sales. I have a load of extension cords but bought for my personal use. I could resell them to a scrap metal place?? Also, I see lots of junky junk the homeowner or estate sale planner is tossing out, usually for free or really really cheap?? But, I could pick that stuff up, take it to the scrappers (is that the term?) and make money?? Once I bought a small ships anchor, called the scrapper (??) and it seemed like such little money, I sold the anchor in my shop for quite a bit. No wonder I always see pickups full of 'scrap metal' and wonder why they are taking the time to haul it off!! Maybe I'm overlooking another source of revenue?? Heh....


----------



## clovis

Missing a good source of additional revenue? You bet, especially if you know what you are looking for and know the value.

As a general rule, I don't mess with steel or iron. I can't get enough of it to warrant a trip to the scrap yard 30 miles away, but I keep my eye out for the other stuff.

And really, unless you've got a scrapper that will pay really well, you should take it in yourself. 

Also, as a general rule: Extension cords (not indoor lamp cords, but real outdoor extension cords) pay $1.00-$1.20 per pound. Aluminum pays about .50 to .65 per pound, but generally stays in the .55 range.

If you are buying, you need to learn this so you don't get burned...but if you are getting it free, then it is all profit, right? 

Hope this helps!


----------



## beowoulf90

Irish said:


> Okay, I think I have the gist of this post!! I buy and sell things from estate/yard and garage sales. I have a load of extension cords but bought for my personal use. I could resell them to a scrap metal place?? Also, I see lots of junky junk the homeowner or estate sale planner is tossing out, usually for free or really really cheap?? But, I could pick that stuff up, take it to the scrappers (is that the term?) and make money?? Once I bought a small ships anchor, called the scrapper (??) and it seemed like such little money, I sold the anchor in my shop for quite a bit. No wonder I always see pickups full of 'scrap metal' and wonder why they are taking the time to haul it off!! Maybe I'm overlooking another source of revenue?? Heh....


Yes you got the gist of it..

Learn what things have in them. 

For example;
A small radio and cassette player;
Antenna = normally brass (sometimes the last section is steel)
Circuit board
Copper on the circuit board (once removed from board)
Aluminum heat sink
insulated copper wire from the cord
small electric motor that turns the cassette.
Plus other stuff..

Everything listed above is capable of being scrapped (in my area). While it isn't much, it adds up when it free, except for the time to tear it down. So that depends on each person and how much time they will put into an item.

Also note that there is a cost to dispose of the plastics properly.. In some areas there is even a scrapper for them, but I haven't found one in my area..

Now that is just from a simple radio & cassette player.

Now here is a basic pricing for the above items.

Brass = $2 /lbs
Circuit board = $ .10 / lbs (note computer circuit boards are different)
Copper = $2.70 (#2) / $3 (#1) /lbs
Alum = $ .50 /lbs
Insulated wire = $ .80 /lbs
small elec. motor = $ .15/lbs (untouched, if torn down it would go with the copper)
Tin/Light steel = $ .08 /lbs

These prices change daily and are general in nature..


----------



## Irish

Thanks for info.

We have a metal scrapper in town, I live quite a ways out of town. No plastic buyer that I'm aware but it would behoove me to look. 

My extension cords are the heavy duty ones, maybe it hit it lucky there. The other things, I'm gonna have to learn to 'see' them like I did with the furniture and other things I sell.


----------



## clovis

Irish said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> We have a metal scrapper in town, I live quite a ways out of town. No plastic buyer that I'm aware but it would behoove me to look.
> 
> My extension cords are the heavy duty ones, maybe it hit it lucky there. The other things, I'm gonna have to learn to 'see' them like I did with the furniture and other things I sell.


Really, the best thing to do is to save up and store your scrap until you have enough to make a trip to your scrap yard, even if you have to save up for 6 months or a year.

The reality is that right now, extension cords are paying 1.15 a pound. If you call another scrapper, and he has to drive out to pick it up, the best he is probably going to pay you is .50 to .60 a pound. Most likely, he is going to pile it all up, and make you an offer for the whole pile.

I don't blame the guy either. Gas is $4 a gallon, and he needs some margin to make a living. 

At the same time, you need to be going to the scrap yard yourself, just for the education.

Let's say you go to an estate sale. You find an old copper boiler out in the barn. The boiler has a big puncture hole in the bottom of it, and the lid looks like it was run over by a Sherman tank. They want $10 for it. 

Is it a bargain? Or should you walk away?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Really, the best thing to do is to save up and store your scrap until you have enough to make a trip to your scrap yard, even if you have to save up for 6 months or a year.
> 
> The reality is that right now, extension cords are paying 1.15 a pound. If you call another scrapper, and he has to drive out to pick it up, the best he is probably going to pay you is .50 to .60 a pound. Most likely, he is going to pile it all up, and make you an offer for the whole pile.
> 
> I don't blame the guy either. Gas is $4 a gallon, and he needs some margin to make a living.
> 
> At the same time, you need to be going to the scrap yard yourself, just for the education.
> 
> Let's say you go to an estate sale. You find an old copper boiler out in the barn. The boiler has a big puncture hole in the bottom of it, and the lid looks like it was run over by a Sherman tank. They want $10 for it.
> 
> Is it a bargain? Or should you walk away?


Dang good advice!


----------



## clovis

clovis said:


> Let's say you go to an estate sale. You find an old copper boiler out in the barn. The boiler has a big puncture hole in the bottom of it, and the lid looks like it was run over by a Sherman tank. They want $10 for it.
> 
> Is it a bargain? Or should you walk away?


Okay, this is weird. I know most of you wont believe it, and even though it's true, I'm not sure I believe it either.

I went to an estate auction today. Anyone wanna guess what I found there?

I bought an antique copper double boiler, with a gash in the bottom, and it looked like it had been run over, but hammered back out a bit.

I won the bid....this is too weird...for $10.

I had several people comment on the boiler, each of them noting that it had a big hole in it, and smirking a bit because someone actually paid cash for a boiler in such bad shape.

As long as copper prices stay up until Monday, I think I'll be having the last smirk...


----------



## clovis

Another small scrap run yesterday. 

I'm still enjoying these higher scrap prices, even though I am getting far less than I used to get. I still contend that I made better money when scrap prices were low. I could buy a truck load of scrap for nearly nothing, because no one cared a bit about an armload of extension cords or a box of aluminum pistons.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Another small scrap run yesterday.
> 
> I'm still enjoying these higher scrap prices, even though I am getting far less than I used to get. I still contend that I made better money when scrap prices were low. I could buy a truck load of scrap for nearly nothing, because no one cared a bit about an armload of extension cords or a box of aluminum pistons.


Oh so true!
There are some days I wish I hadn't shown the company that they could save/make a few dollars from the AC units and plumbing they tore out and replaced.

I used to get the larger brass valves for 4" -6" water lines, now they scrap them. I used to get all the alum & copper pipe pieces they through out, but now they scrap them.
I used to get all the alum. & copper coils/radiators in HVAC units from 2 ton units to 40 ton units.. Now they scrap them..

Some days I think I'm one of the biggest dummies in the world for showing them how to make a few dollars from the scrap...


----------



## copperkid3

clovis said:


> Okay, this is weird. I know most of you wont believe it, and even though it's true, I'm not sure I believe it either.
> 
> I went to an estate auction today. Anyone wanna guess what I found there?
> 
> I bought an antique copper double boiler, with a gash in the bottom, and it looked like it had been run over, but hammered back out a bit.
> 
> I won the bid....this is too weird...for $10.
> 
> I had several people comment on the boiler, each of them noting that it had a big hole in it, and smirking a bit because someone actually paid cash for a boiler in such bad shape.
> 
> As long as copper prices stay up until Monday, I think I'll be having the last smirk...[/QUOTE
> * * * * * * * * *
> how much does the boiler weigh, is it ALL copper and how much will your scrap dealer pay per pound? Or, you might find someone who will pay more for the
> 'shabby chic' antique value that is just the thing they need to complete their "look".


----------



## Murramarang

So guys...I have had all the copper pipe and drain pipe removed from my little house as per the banks request (don't ask - long story  ).

I have a pile of the copper and fittings in my basement. To get the most from the scrap of this copper, do I need to spend the time cutting off all the fittings and have a pile of pipe and a bucket of fittings?

(Sorry if you have answered this one over and over and over..)


----------



## beowoulf90

Murramarang said:


> So guys...I have had all the copper pipe and drain pipe removed from my little house as per the banks request (don't ask - long story  ).
> 
> I have a pile of the copper and fittings in my basement. To get the most from the scrap of this copper, do I need to spend the time cutting off all the fittings and have a pile of pipe and a bucket of fittings?
> 
> (Sorry if you have answered this one over and over and over..)


Yes is the short answer..

Clean pipe pays better then pipe with fittings and solder..

Oh and it's not a problem answering your question(s)..

Also the fittings may be cast or formed/pressed, which pays differently. 

I actually unsolder the fittings from the pipe and then cut the solder end off the pipe, but that doesn't always need done. That will depend on the scrap yard..The cast are normally brass AKA plumbers brass because of the mix..

The formed/pressed fittings are copper..


----------



## clovis

Murramarang said:


> So guys...I have had all the copper pipe and drain pipe removed from my little house as per the banks request (don't ask - long story  ).
> 
> I have a pile of the copper and fittings in my basement. To get the most from the scrap of this copper, do I need to spend the time cutting off all the fittings and have a pile of pipe and a bucket of fittings?
> 
> (Sorry if you have answered this one over and over and over..)


For the most part, yes.

At my scrap yard:

Clean copper with no dirt, solder, or fittings is #1 copper.

Copper with fittings, solder, paint, etc. is #2 copper.

For a while this summer, the price between #1 and #2 was just 10 cents a pound. My local yard was _very_ liberal with #1, meaning that they were allowing some fittings and solder. Please call your yard to see what the price difference is.

I've seen the difference be as much as 50 cents a pound, making it more than worth your while to clean it.

If you have one handy, a pipe/tube cutter makes fast work of cleaning copper pipe.


----------



## clovis

copperkid3 said:


> clovis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this is weird. I know most of you wont believe it, and even though it's true, I'm not sure I believe it either.
> 
> I went to an estate auction today. Anyone wanna guess what I found there?
> 
> I bought an antique copper double boiler, with a gash in the bottom, and it looked like it had been run over, but hammered back out a bit.
> 
> I won the bid....this is too weird...for $10.
> 
> I had several people comment on the boiler, each of them noting that it had a big hole in it, and smirking a bit because someone actually paid cash for a boiler in such bad shape.
> 
> As long as copper prices stay up until Monday, I think I'll be having the last smirk...[/QUOTE
> * * * * * * * * *
> how much does the boiler weigh, is it ALL copper and how much will your scrap dealer pay per pound? Or, you might find someone who will pay more for the
> 'shabby chic' antique value that is just the thing they need to complete their "look".
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was all copper, and they paid me for #2 copper. It weighed 7 pounds.
> 
> We talked at length about selling it as a shabby chic piece. I would have had to have spent a few hours working on it, since it was really dented and one end was badly out of round. It was also missing the handles, and there was a tear about 2 inches long at the top, not mentioning the gash at the bottom.
> 
> In the end, I might have made an extra $10...maybe...with a bunch of work.
Click to expand...


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> copperkid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was all copper, and they paid me for #2 copper. It weighed 7 pounds.
> 
> We talked at length about selling it as a shabby chic piece. I would have had to have spent a few hours working on it, since it was really dented and one end was badly out of round. It was also missing the handles, and there was a tear about 2 inches long at the top, not mentioning the gash at the bottom.
> 
> In the end, I might have made an extra $10...maybe...with a bunch of work.
> 
> 
> 
> So for a $10 cost and assuming #2 copper was $2.50/lb (for easy figuring) you got $17.50 clearing a profit of $7.50 on just that item.. Also if you took other items in then the costs associated with transporting everything is spread out over lots of items...
> 
> Not bad! :goodjob:
Click to expand...


----------



## clovis

Beo~

I was paid $2.90 a pound for the copper boiler, leaving a $10.30 profit. Of course, you won't get rich on these, but it was a super fast flip on my money. I owned it for about 48 hours.

I wish I could do this same thing 50 times a day...I would be rich in no time!

I did have other scrap too, from that same auction, and it paid pretty well. Overall, I was happy.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Beo~
> 
> I was paid $2.90 a pound for the copper boiler, leaving a $10.30 profit. Of course, you won't get rich on these, but it was a super fast flip on my money. I owned it for about 48 hours.
> 
> I wish I could do this same thing 50 times a day...I would be rich in no time!
> 
> I did have other scrap too, from that same auction, and it paid pretty well. Overall, I was happy.


Yea, you are correct, "you won't get rich on these" but it's fun trying...
I'm in a HVAC design and engineering classes right now and I'm surprised at how many of these "soon to be" HVAC techs, engineers, designers have no clue what items, such as compressors, air coils etc look like or what is in them. They just except that they work, but don't know how it's built or what is involved..

Score one for me, for being a scrapper and deconstructing these items to see what the scrap value is/could be....

Now if we could only get "rich" on small scale scrapping...Oh well I'll keep trying... :spinsmiley:


----------



## Murramarang

So I just completed processing the old copper pipe we had taken from our renovated farm house (our well water was leaching lead out of the solder fittings). Looks like we have 55 lbs of clean copper pipe and about the same in all the fittings (both copper and brass in that lot). I also have two old stoves, an old oil tank, and a pile of misc metal bits and pieces. I hope I can get $250 for the whole lot..... I will let you all know what I can get here in Maine.


----------



## HappyYooper

Hubby & I took a load of mixed metal in...holy crappers! Did the price drop!! 6.5 cents a pound:grumble:


----------



## clovis

Murramarang said:


> So I just completed processing the old copper pipe we had taken from our renovated farm house (our well water was leaching lead out of the solder fittings). Looks like we have 55 lbs of clean copper pipe and about the same in all the fittings (both copper and brass in that lot). I also have two old stoves, an old oil tank, and a pile of misc metal bits and pieces. I hope I can get $250 for the whole lot..... I will let you all know what I can get here in Maine.


I have a few thoughts, if you are open to them:

Call around if you have several scrap buyers in your area, even calling some yards farther away. Prices can vary greatly from yard to yard.

Go ahead and separate your #2 copper from the brass fittings. Generally speaking, things can happen quick at scrap yards, and you do NOT want some scale guy downgrading your load to dirty brass when you have #2 copper mixed in.

When you get there, take the time to pull an employee aside and ask them "Have I separated and cleaned this to get the best price?" Then tell them "I do not want to be downgraded because I did something wrong." 

If they tell you it all pays the same, or they tell you "throw it all on the scale together", get back in your truck, and speed away as fast as you can. 

I've been known to ask "What does this pay? Now, what does this pay? Did I sort it out correctly to make the most money?"

As a side note, some yards, like my local one, won't accept oil tanks unless they are cut in half or at least have the ends cut off.

Good luck!!!! I hope you score great prices for your scrap!!!!


----------



## Murramarang

How I did on my metal this morning in Maine...

All the copper pipe I had cleaned up and stripped of all fittings etc 53 lbs = $163.24
All the fittings and brass that had no iron attached 32 lbs = $57.92
All the fittings with some iron involved (like knobs and spindles) 18 lbs = $13.14

The other light iron I had 777 lbs = $55.50

So lessons - it is REALLY WORTH WHILE taking the time to clean ip the copper pipes etc...wow

So thanks all for the advice.

Ohh...and they would not take the oil tank...so it came home and I will make a piece of art with it on the farm....


----------



## beowoulf90

Murramarang said:


> How I did on my metal this morning in Maine...
> 
> All the copper pipe I had cleaned up and stripped of all fittings etc 53 lbs = $163.24
> All the fittings and brass that had no iron attached 32 lbs = $57.92
> All the fittings with some iron involved (like knobs and spindles) 18 lbs = $13.14
> 
> The other light iron I had 777 lbs = $55.50
> 
> So lessons - it is REALLY WORTH WHILE taking the time to clean ip the copper pipes etc...wow
> 
> So thanks all for the advice.
> 
> Ohh...and they would not take the oil tank...so it came home and I will make a piece of art with it on the farm....


Good job!

As to the oil tank, most yards won't take them whole.. I have to cut them apart or punch numerous holes in them.. Most times I just turn them into burn barrels. Then when they are in poor shape, empty the ash and scrap them...

The one thing to consider is; if you keep a bucket or drum around and keep collecting till it's full you may get better prices..

For example I keep 55 gal plastic drums for crushed alum. cans. When I think I have over 200 lbs I take them in, I get a penny or 2 more per pound at the yard I deal with, if I bring in over 200 lbs (roughly 5 full drums or more) at a time.. The same thing for copper and brass, but the weight is different


----------



## Murramarang

beowoulf90 said:


> Good job!
> 
> As to the oil tank, most yards won't take them whole.. I have to cut them apart or punch numerous holes in them.. Most times I just turn them into burn barrels. Then when they are in poor shape, empty the ash and scrap them...
> 
> The one thing to consider is; if you keep a bucket or drum around and keep collecting till it's full you may get better prices..
> 
> For example I keep 55 gal plastic drums for crushed alum. cans. When I think I have over 200 lbs I take them in, I get a penny or 2 more per pound at the yard I deal with, if I bring in over 200 lbs (roughly 5 full drums or more) at a time.. The same thing for copper and brass, but the weight is different


Good idea for the tank.

Up here we get 5c deposit back on cans etc...so that is already covered.

I guess I will keep building up the pile. I certainly will not go hunting for metal...but there is always plenty on this farm to make a trip a year worth while.

Again...all great advice. Much appreciated!


----------



## beowoulf90

Murramarang said:


> Good idea for the tank.
> 
> Up here we get 5c deposit back on cans etc...so that is already covered.
> 
> I guess I will keep building up the pile. I certainly will not go hunting for metal...but there is always plenty on this farm to make a trip a year worth while.
> 
> Again...all great advice. Much appreciated!


The barrels don't have to be for alum. cans.. I have one (55 gal) for #2 copper, one (55 gal) for insulated copper wire, a 30 gallon one for brass, 2 (55 gal) for sheet alum. and 2 (55 gal) for cast alum., one (55 gal) for stainless steel..

And so on.. I also use cookie tins to hold small steel screws and stuff, and a few 55 gallon drums for small steel/tin items.. 

But that is just me and I have the room to set them outside and no one cares.. Doing that in a city or town might not work..

The advantage is these barrels don't eat much so it not a problem to keep them around...


----------



## clovis

Murramarang said:


> How I did on my metal this morning in Maine...
> 
> All the copper pipe I had cleaned up and stripped of all fittings etc 53 lbs = $163.24
> All the fittings and brass that had no iron attached 32 lbs = $57.92
> All the fittings with some iron involved (like knobs and spindles) 18 lbs = $13.14
> 
> The other light iron I had 777 lbs = $55.50
> 
> So lessons - it is REALLY WORTH WHILE taking the time to clean ip the copper pipes etc...wow
> 
> So thanks all for the advice.
> 
> Ohh...and they would not take the oil tank...so it came home and I will make a piece of art with it on the farm....


Congrats!!!!!! I'm glad that you did well!!!


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

Titainium gold club heads worth anything? The thrift store had one for $3.


----------



## Bandit

If You do buy it , if you hit it with a grinder , titanium gives off a Brite White Spark .
( DON't HIT IT WITH A TORCH / IT BURNS )


----------



## beowoulf90

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Titainium gold club heads worth anything? The thrift store had one for $3.


I can't answer that, because I have no idea..

The best thing is to call your local scrap yard and ask them if they buy titanium.


----------



## beowoulf90

Bandit said:


> If You do buy it , if you hit it with a grinder , titanium gives off a Brite White Spark .
> ( DON't HIT IT WITH A TORCH / IT BURNS )


Good info! Thanks for sharing that..


----------



## clovis

As a side note, just for conversation's sake:

I've mentioned before that scrapping has gotten to be an Olympic sport in my area.

Yesterday, I had about 50 pounds of steel. Since my local yard doesn't typically pay for steel, I decided it would be easiest to set my scrap out by the road. I am not kidding when I say that the scrap lasted about 8 minutes. A guy in an older Ford truck stopped and threw it into the bed. He already had a decent load.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> As a side note, just for conversation's sake:
> 
> I've mentioned before that scrapping has gotten to be an Olympic sport in my area.
> 
> Yesterday, I had about 50 pounds of steel. Since my local yard doesn't typically pay for steel, I decided it would be easiest to set my scrap out by the road. I am not kidding when I say that the scrap lasted about 8 minutes. A guy in an older Ford truck stopped and threw it into the bed. He already had a decent load.


That's funny..

But I swear it wasn't me.....


----------



## Steve in PA

clovis said:


> As a side note, just for conversation's sake:
> 
> I've mentioned before that scrapping has gotten to be an Olympic sport in my area.
> 
> Yesterday, I had about 50 pounds of steel. Since my local yard doesn't typically pay for steel, I decided it would be easiest to set my scrap out by the road. I am not kidding when I say that the scrap lasted about 8 minutes. A guy in an older Ford truck stopped and threw it into the bed. He already had a decent load.


We're cleaning out old equipment and furniture from our buildings at work. We have a dumpster that is just for metal that has been filled and emptied 3x by the locals before the hauling company could come get it.

Last batch had lots of wire and he street creatures were literally dumpster diving while we filled it. Management chased them out, but I told them we leave at 5 and whatever happens after then the bosses won't know. A few of them even left their carts by the dumpster.


----------



## beowoulf90

Steve in PA said:


> We're cleaning out old equipment and furniture from our buildings at work. We have a dumpster that is just for metal that has been filled and emptied 3x by the locals before the hauling company could come get it.
> 
> Last batch had lots of wire and he street creatures were literally dumpster diving while we filled it. Management chased them out, but I told them we leave at 5 and whatever happens after then the bosses won't know. A few of them even left their carts by the dumpster.


Careful there!

If they get hurt they can and will sue the company and with the way the courts are the company will lose because they are the deep pocket..

This is just a friendly word of warning..

Yes they are trespassing, but the courts don't take into account their negligence..Even if you have no trespassing signs they can win everything.. 

When I had problems on my property with people going into an old Flint mill. I contacted a lawyer and posted No Trespassing signs on the property.. But the lawyer told me that the no trespassing signs were worthless and if the 20' stone walls that are still standing fell on someone I would be held accountable, even though they were trespassing..


----------



## Steve in PA

beowoulf90 said:


> Careful there!


That's why the bosses chased them out. I understand the liability issues, but I also respect that they were willing to make the effort to raid the dumpster then carry the stuff to the scrap dealer.


----------



## clovis

Anyone having luck with scrap?

My small pile is just that: SMALL!

I am simply not finding the scrap. One of the estate sale companies in our area, which was once a great source for scrap, seems to be in on the scrap trade these days.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Anyone having luck with scrap?
> 
> My small pile is just that: SMALL!
> 
> I am simply not finding the scrap. One of the estate sale companies in our area, which was once a great source for scrap, seems to be in on the scrap trade these days.


Same here..

I think i do have a truck load, but it lacks the big stuff..

I know I have at least 4 55 gallon drums full and they usually weigh out at about 100 lbs of scrap. But I haven't gotten any large items lately, just small items..

But then I have about 20 compressor motors to cut open which will help the weight.. Now all I need to do it find the time and get those compressors cut open and to haul it in...Also it's been too cold in the shop to work and I haven't bought any kerosene yet to run the torpedo heater..


----------



## HappyYooper

So what are the prices of scrap in your area? I called yesterday and prices here are:
$175.00/ton for tin/iron, 55 cents per pound for aluminum and they pay $2.50 for car size batteries...it's getting pretty hard to scrap around here...everyone and their brother seem to be doing it now. We have a few friends that keep their eyes & ears open for us though....


----------



## ||Downhome||

man those prices are low yooper, last I knew auto batteries where 7 bucks,
You can get at least 5 for core.
Tin, steel and Iron should all have their own prices.
Cast is usually the highest and short steel same or close.
Then long steel and finally tin.
Aluminum is last I knew 70-80 cents.
They change day to day though. 

I also am very selective with who I deal with.
we have a ton of yards nearby. 
One I use only buys the semi precious stuff.
another only ferrous.
one I take the junk I don't think worth tearing down.
and there are even more I refuse to deal with because they are shady beyond belief.


----------



## beowoulf90

||Downhome|| said:


> man those prices are low yooper, last I knew auto batteries where 7 bucks,
> You can get at least 5 for core.
> Tin, steel and Iron should all have their own prices.
> Cast is usually the highest and short steel same or close.
> Then long steel and finally tin.
> Aluminum is last I knew 70-80 cents.
> They change day to day though.
> 
> I also am very selective with who I deal with.
> we have a ton of yards nearby.
> One I use only buys the semi precious stuff.
> another only ferrous.
> one I take the junk I don't think worth tearing down.
> and there are even more I refuse to deal with because they are shady beyond belief.


Here, tin and light steel/iron are the same price, cast is usually higher if you have enough of it.
tin/light steel/iron was .08/lbs or $160/ton at the beginning of May

Alum. (cast and sheet/milled) is down to .55 cents/lbs Extruded is higher if "clean"
brass was at $1.80 last week, don't know what it is today.
#1 copper was at $2.80 last week and #2 was at $2.50

Oh and insulated copper wire was 80 cents a pound also at the beginning of May.


----------



## ChristieAcres

clovis said:


> Anyone having luck with scrap?
> 
> My small pile is just that: SMALL!
> 
> I am simply not finding the scrap. One of the estate sale companies in our area, which was once a great source for scrap, seems to be in on the scrap trade these days.


There are a lot of folks here who are after scrap, so the pickings have been a bit slim. When I listed a property that was pretty trashed, steel scrap all over, a car, a van, and all sorts of unwanted stuff? It was a short sale, home in foreclosure. The nice couple are older and got taken advantage of by their children. They were not in physical condition to do any work on the property (it had been rented by one of their sons). I asked them if they wanted my DH to clean up their property, haul off the trash, and in return he would salvage the scrap. I told them they could get money for the car & van, but they both said they didn't want the money, but wanted them to be taken care of. Even though they had to get all the paperwork done, they still refused to take any $ for them. So, they paid DH the money in return for all the work he did. They got a totally trashed property cleaned up, the vehicles hauled off, and all the trash hauled to the dump. DH had a job cleaning up that property, but was well compensated. He added all the steel scrap to his pile and was able to haul a full truckload in. His DS just dropped off an old cast iron tub.


----------



## HappyYooper

We did some scrap searching this weekend. It's surprising & very sad how much stuff is thrown out in remote areas...a lot of it we found down below hills. Came home with almost a truck load and a pretty cool rusty metal head & foot board which of course I will keep! I feel we helped the environment by cleaning up the messes...oh and 3 old tires with rims :goodjob:


----------



## ||Downhome||

been scrapping out a old titan motor home, man the quality of construction stinks!
Plenty of screws but just lack of care I suppose, anyway...
Short steel is 240 a ton here and has been from what I'm told.
long steel 180 a ton at both yards I use, tin is same at one but 150 at the other.
another key point is one pay net ton, the other separate material and on tin they pay net ton,
long and short they pay gross ton.
Aluminum siding sliding up and down between .45 and .50 a lb.
extrusion about a dime more.
I'll sell to the yard that's a little farther but pay better! 
that gross ton carp would cost me almost 30 per ton which is my gas and torch consumables!


----------



## joebill

I have hauled a bit of scrap over the years, but the place had a lot of it when I bought it, and the light stuff is a pita to gather, so a lot of it remained in place.

Recently, a guy with a green card started working down the valley cleaning up around a neighbor's place and I asked them about him. They told me he was working for the scrap, only, and I told them to send him around. Now, most guys will come around, pick up the engine blocks and the batteries and never come back, but this guy not only takes everything, but scratches around in the dirt with a pick after he loads a pile on the truck to make sure he gets the nuts and bolts.

SOOOO, I just let him ramble, letting him know from time to time what I wanted to keep. He has hauled something like 6 tons out of here, and I keep finding more stuff I can live without. He cuts up car bodies with an AXE!

I told him last week that I'd be gone for a few days, and he said he had some more cars to cut up nearby, so he would come back in a week or so. Meanwhile, I have decided to give him all of an old 1600 IH truck except the frame.

The point is, he sells his services by asking to "clean up the metal" on the place, and that's what he does. I can see lots of scrap in rural areas that has been there for generations, because somebody is eager to pick up the old tractor, but unwilling to get down there in the rattlesnakes and "clean up" the piles of barbwire and corrugated tin roofing. 

Just a suggestion on how to get more scrap by altering your "sales presentation". This guy is buried in business, and actually hauls it across the border for better prices. He's a laugh a minute, too. Put a big coil of barbwire sticking high above the cab so he could "catch a bird for supper" on the road home.......Good luck.........Joe


----------



## beowoulf90

joebill said:


> I have hauled a bit of scrap over the years, but the place had a lot of it when I bought it, and the light stuff is a pita to gather, so a lot of it remained in place.
> 
> Recently, a guy with a green card started working down the valley cleaning up around a neighbor's place and I asked them about him. They told me he was working for the scrap, only, and I told them to send him around. Now, most guys will come around, pick up the engine blocks and the batteries and never come back, but this guy not only takes everything, but scratches around in the dirt with a pick after he loads a pile on the truck to make sure he gets the nuts and bolts.
> 
> SOOOO, I just let him ramble, letting him know from time to time what I wanted to keep. He has hauled something like 6 tons out of here, and I keep finding more stuff I can live without. He cuts up car bodies with an AXE!
> 
> I told him last week that I'd be gone for a few days, and he said he had some more cars to cut up nearby, so he would come back in a week or so. Meanwhile, I have decided to give him all of an old 1600 IH truck except the frame.
> 
> The point is, he sells his services by asking to "clean up the metal" on the place, and that's what he does. I can see lots of scrap in rural areas that has been there for generations, because somebody is eager to pick up the old tractor, but unwilling to get down there in the rattlesnakes and "clean up" the piles of barbwire and corrugated tin roofing.
> 
> Just a suggestion on how to get more scrap by altering your "sales presentation". This guy is buried in business, and actually hauls it across the border for better prices. He's a laugh a minute, too. Put a big coil of barbwire sticking high above the cab so he could "catch a bird for supper" on the road home.......Good luck.........Joe



That's about how I started to get scrap in 1984 when I returned home from the military and before I found full time work.. I would clean peoples basements and garages for $25 per pickup load if I had to haul it to the landfill or $20 / load if scrap metals.. It was hard work till I found a full time job, but it helped pay the bills... Light steel / tin was a penny a pound, so today with it being 8 cents a pound is like striking it rich... I also don't have to haul it out of peoples basements anymore.. They bring it to me to get rid of.. 

There are days I think I should have turned it into a business all those years ago.. But I didn't and still am just a small time scrapper who uses the extra money to buy the next gun or toy or just to pay bills..


----------



## doigle

Hello, I see this is not a very active thread, but I'm hoping for some insight from you scrapping veterans on the current market for scrap. 

We had always given our scrap to a friend that took it in routinely but he seems to have chosen a woman over the scrap nowadays. Go figure.

We always sold aluminum cans, but this last time my husband and I took a large bag of old christmas lights and they gave us $20 for the lights! I was amazed, thankful and now hooked on scrapping out our stuff and digging up more to take in.

We're in Wisconsin, so don't know how much the price differs from one area of the country to the next.

I see you say long steel and short steel. I don't know what that means. Can somebody clue me in?

How do you know if the place you're dealing with is giving you a good price? Will they just laugh at us if we come in with just a small amount of stuff? When we moved in here like 22 years ago we would haul in big truck loads of rusting iron and stuff but really out of touch with it now. But when I see the copper prices, man I want to get something out of our junk again.


----------



## clovis

The yards around here are very good about buying small amounts of scrap. 

Whether it is $2 or $2,000, they treat the customer all the same, with a nice smile, a hearty handshake, and a big 'thank you'.

As for price, call around, and check the prices on the internet. Those prices will give you a ball park price. But also, remember that the prices will vary some due to transportation costs, demand for the product in certain areas, and which scrap yards have contracts that they need to fill.

Knowing these ball park prices will help you understand what you are getting skinned on, and what they are paying a premium for.

I could get a little more for my scrap, but I'd have to drive 30 miles one way to obtain those prices. For the amount of scrap I have, considering $4 a gallon and my time, it is better to sell locally.

Hope that helps.


----------



## beowoulf90

doigle said:


> Hello, I see this is not a very active thread, but I'm hoping for some insight from you scrapping veterans on the current market for scrap.
> 
> We had always given our scrap to a friend that took it in routinely but he seems to have chosen a woman over the scrap nowadays. Go figure.
> 
> We always sold aluminum cans, but this last time my husband and I took a large bag of old christmas lights and they gave us $20 for the lights! I was amazed, thankful and now hooked on scrapping out our stuff and digging up more to take in.
> 
> We're in Wisconsin, so don't know how much the price differs from one area of the country to the next.
> 
> I see you say long steel and short steel. I don't know what that means. Can somebody clue me in?
> 
> How do you know if the place you're dealing with is giving you a good price? Will they just laugh at us if we come in with just a small amount of stuff? When we moved in here like 22 years ago we would haul in big truck loads of rusting iron and stuff but really out of touch with it now. But when I see the copper prices, man I want to get something out of our junk again.


I can't answer your short /long steel question, but may be able to answer any other questions you have..

As clovis said, call around and check the prices for the items you have.. Some yards specialize in certain things..
When dealing with these yards, con't be afraid to ask "how they " want the scrap separated/cleaned etc. Most will gladly help the novice, but of course there is always the idiot who won't. Don't worry about them and move on to a different yard/person..

The main yard I deal with have shown me where and how to get more for the scrap, even at their own expense.. (meaning they would have to pay me more). But then I'm a return customer and have helped them get other business, so it is a give and take thing..

Now back to the short and long steel.. It may have something to do with resale value.. It you have a 12' I-beam it would be more valuable then 3 - 4' beams for resale.. 

Just a thought..


----------



## Allen W

Short steel is all ready cut to the desired length they want for processing long steel hasn't been cut to length.


----------



## doigle

Thanks for the replies everyone. Yes I guess I'll call the yard and harass them some about what they are taking and how to process. We only really have one yard we can deal with. I didn't know if they would just call me a nagging pain if I ask a bunch of questions over small amounts. Our truck is an '87 and we don't like going on long hauls with it if we can help it.

And it's full of daughter's stuff right now. And wouldn't you know it, a phone booth appeared yesterday right down the road from us. My dream roadside find and I couldn't get it. Well, I really didn't need it that's for sure, but just always wanted one for the nostalgia factor. Somebody had gotten it overnight when I looked this morning, so I hope they appreciate it and don't wreck it. It looked to be in perfect shape.


----------



## beowoulf90

Allen W said:


> Short steel is all ready cut to the desired length they want for processing long steel hasn't been cut to length.


If that is the case the yard I deal with doesn't make a distinction between them.

It is still the same price per pound.:clap:

Now they will pay a better price for quantity.
For example I will get a cent or 2 more per lbs, if I have over 200 lbs of alum. cans. The weight varies with each type of metal..


----------



## beowoulf90

doigle said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Yes I guess I'll call the yard and harass them some about what they are taking and how to process. We only really have one yard we can deal with. I didn't know if they would just call me a nagging pain if I ask a bunch of questions over small amounts. Our truck is an '87 and we don't like going on long hauls with it if we can help it.
> 
> And it's full of daughter's stuff right now. And wouldn't you know it, a phone booth appeared yesterday right down the road from us. My dream roadside find and I couldn't get it. Well, I really didn't need it that's for sure, but just always wanted one for the nostalgia factor. Somebody had gotten it overnight when I looked this morning, so I hope they appreciate it and don't wreck it. It looked to be in perfect shape.


A phone booth?

How the heck did some one lose a phone booth? If it was newer (relative) it would have been glass/plexiglass and aluminum with minimal steel/tin, if it was an older wooden one, well I see no real scrap value in it, but see decorative value in it, to the right buyer...

Also if it was a new one, it was probably stolen in the first place. So be careful about picking things up along the road.. I do know the police will and can be involved.. I have been stopped and accused of "dumping" items when the opposite was true and then the officer wanted to accuse me of stealing.. All we were doing was picking up old washers and refrigerators etc from the roadside.. I also found a safe in the creek at the edge of my property. It was dumped off the bridge. To make a long story short it was stolen from a business the week before and this was where the criminals dumped it.. So had I messed with it and hauled it to scrap, the police wouldn't have any evidence or clues..

Anyway, Good luck scrapping.. 

PS, just got 10 condenser motors, weighing an average of 50 lbs each.. They should have about 7 lbs or more of copper in each and the rest would be steel/tin. I give the oil to my auto mech to burn in his waste oil heater..


----------



## clovis

Allen W said:


> Short steel is all ready cut to the desired length they want for processing long steel hasn't been cut to length.


Around here, the term "cut steel" is most commonly used, but I think "short/long steel" is the correct terminology.


----------



## clovis

It appears that the biggest part of my scrap game is over.

For years, I've been buying scrap at estate auctions, garage sales, and estate tag sales. It has been easy to buy a stack of heavy extension cords for $2, and then flip them at the scrap yard for a handsome profit. Many weeks it was easy to clear a $25 profit.

The professional scrappers always seemed to leave me alone on the 'small time' scrap. They always seemed to be more focused on big stuff, which often required a cutting torch and some big muscles.

Well, it is GAME OVER for me. It seems that everyone is in on the small scrap these days. Auction after auction, extension cords and anything made of copper or brass is going sky high. I watched a single extension cord in trashed condition sell for $17 last Saturday. There is absolutely no way that guy is going to clear a dimes worth of profit on that cord.

In fact, of all the extension cords that sold at an auction on Saturday, I am convinced that no one will clear a profit on what they bought. There was a 10% buyer's premium added to the bills.

I believe that the newbie scrappers don't know what they are doing. I think they have dollar signs clogging up their vision...


----------



## Grumpy old man

Extension cord prices have gone thru the roof around here and I buy everyone I can find BUT I don't scrap any of them I keep them all because the prices will just continue to rise and someday they may be worth a small fortune to those who need them for work !


----------



## clovis

Grumpy old man said:


> Extension cord prices have gone thru the roof around here and I buy everyone I can find BUT I don't scrap any of them I keep them all because the prices will just continue to rise and someday they may be worth a small fortune to those who need them for work !


I agree. A good cord is expensive, and worth it's weight.

But these guys were buying trashed cords, many of them with the plugs cut off, and all of them skinned badly.

Not one of the various cords that sold on Saturday were going to be used. All of the buyers admittedly were buying them to scrap.

I see this at auctions every week...buyers paying whatever they have to for scrap, as if copper was $100 an ounce.

I think some of these buyers are bad with math, LOL.


----------



## HappyYooper

clovis said:


> It appears that the biggest part of my scrap game is over.
> 
> For years, I've been buying scrap at estate auctions, garage sales, and estate tag sales. It has been easy to buy a stack of heavy extension cords for $2, and then flip them at the scrap yard for a handsome profit. Many weeks it was easy to clear a $25 profit.
> 
> The professional scrappers always seemed to leave me alone on the 'small time' scrap. They always seemed to be more focused on big stuff, which often required a cutting torch and some big muscles.
> 
> Well, it is GAME OVER for me. It seems that everyone is in on the small scrap these days. Auction after auction, extension cords and anything made of copper or brass is going sky high. I watched a single extension cord in trashed condition sell for $17 last Saturday. There is absolutely no way that guy is going to clear a dimes worth of profit on that cord.
> 
> In fact, of all the extension cords that sold at an auction on Saturday, I am convinced that no one will clear a profit on what they bought. There was a 10% buyer's premium added to the bills.
> 
> I believe that the newbie scrappers don't know what they are doing. I think they have dollar signs clogging up their vision...


I've been seeing the same thing here...everybody is now scrapping. I don't have a trailer to go the long distances some of these guys go however I have a good trapper friend that travels all of the local back roads and finds quite a few items for us! Last year he found a stove & dryer dumped off in the woods :sing: The weekenders know that we collect too so they have brought us stuff or have told us where to go to get it!


----------



## beowoulf90

Well things have changed for me also. But that just means I change my "game"
I'm no longer allowed to scrap out electronics, because some stupid politicians changed the law.. All electronics now have to go to a permitted/licensed recycle center. I was not allowed to dispose of the plastics from the electronics at the dump on Sat even though I've paid to do this many times. If they had been plastics and trash from anything else I could have dumped it.. 

So now I have to make sure that any and all plastics from electronics are in garbage bags or hidden from view when I pull on the scale before I dump the load of trash..
Just another expense the politicians put on the little guy..

The reason for the law is because the big recyclers of electronics were mad at the little guys like me. They were charging businesses at least $10 per computer/vcr or monitor to dispose of old electronics. Little guys like myself were gladly taking them for nothing and making our money on the scrap.. Thus they were losing business..

So now we have a law that forbids me from recycling electronics.. 

So now I only take certain things from certain sources (almost feels like dealing drugs). I've shifted my search for scrap metals to HVAC compressors/motors that no one else wants because they are work to get the copper out.. Beware though you have to make sure the HVAC units are pumped down / empty of any refrigerant legally.. I'm getting them from a HVAC & Plumbing company that repairs and replaces these units, so I know for certain they are clean of refrigerant.. That just leaves the oil inside the compressor units which I give to those I know that have waste oil furnaces.. 

Anyway you just have to find a different source as things change...Don't be afraid to ask a business if they have anything they don't want to work themselves..


----------



## clovis

I got to thinking about those extension cords that people bought at the estate sale.

I picked up the cord (that would later sell for $17), and tested it for weight. I often use the "does it weigh more than a gallon of milk?" equation while buying scrap.

As you know, a gallon of milk weighs about 8 pounds, +/-. No way did that cord weigh 8 pounds. It was closer to 6 pounds, in my estimation.

Someone is going to lose some money....


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I got to thinking about those extension cords that people bought at the estate sale.
> 
> I picked up the cord (that would later sell for $17), and tested it for weight. I often use the "does it weigh more than a gallon of milk?" equation while buying scrap.
> 
> As you know, a gallon of milk weighs about 8 pounds, +/-. No way did that cord weigh 8 pounds. It was closer to 6 pounds, in my estimation.
> 
> Someone is going to lose some money....


I hope they were really going to use it for something else, because as you said they are going to lose money if they are scraping it.

I get .80 cents a lbs for any cord/wiring with the insulation on it.. 
If stripped I get #1 copper price.. But that is a lot of work on braided wire and to me at this point in time not worth the effort. That is until I find a quick and easy way to do it. 

With solid wire it is a simple as drilling a hole into a piece of wood and putting a screw through the wood so that the point of the screw cuts the insulation as the wire is pulled through..


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> I hope they were really going to use it for something else, because as you said they are going to lose money if they are scraping it.
> 
> I get .80 cents a lbs for any cord/wiring with the insulation on it..


I talked to all three buyers of the cords, and all three told me they were buying them for the scrap value.

Two of the three even got very excited talking about scrap, and how their last load paid over $100. I didn't say anything, but I wondered how much they spent to get that $100, LOL.

Around here, the last time I checked, insulated wire was about $1.00 a pound, but that was several weeks ago. The scrap yard is now paying for content yield, meaning that they are paying more for heavy duty cords than they are for the light duty cords. 

They are not announcing the better paying prices for higher yield, but I've noticed it in passing, and they had me separate my cords the last time I was there for the different gauges.


----------



## clovis

BTW, I was at an estate auction today.

A stack of cords sold for $40, but those went to a guy who wanted them to use. 

It appears that the steel scrapper guy made off like a bandit today at that auction. He told me that he spent $84, and his 3/4 ton Chevy was squatting before he left. Lots of heavy iron, and very little light steel or tin.

He had a good stack of aluminum breakage too, thrown on top. These were aluminum commercial door frames that he bought for a $1. 

How did he do today? 

I haven't scrapped much steel in my life, and am curious. What do you think?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> BTW, I was at an estate auction today.
> 
> A stack of cords sold for $40, but those went to a guy who wanted them to use.
> 
> It appears that the steel scrapper guy made off like a bandit today at that auction. He told me that he spent $84, and his 3/4 ton Chevy was squatting before he left. Lots of heavy iron, and very little light steel or tin.
> 
> He had a good stack of aluminum breakage too, thrown on top. These were aluminum commercial door frames that he bought for a $1.
> 
> How did he do today?
> 
> I haven't scrapped much steel in my life, and am curious. What do you think?


If he had his 3/4 ton truck squatting for $84 with steel/tin and Aluminum he did well..

On Sat. I took in 1060 lbs of steel/tin mainly from the compressor motors I'm working right now and got $85 (The yard I go to pays to the nearest dollar).

I also got 66 lbs of copper off those same motors, but 2 of the 12 were wound with Aluminum wire.. So if you take the 10 motors with copper into the 66 lbs I'm averaging 6 1/2 lbs per motor. 

Take 66 x $2.50 (average price for #2 copper) = $165 Then add the $85 = $250 for 12 compressor motors. But they were work. Oh there also was the Aluminum wire and some cast Aluminum in a couple of them. 

Again it was work and wasn't easy to get to some of it, but so far it seems it will be worth the effort.

Note I haven't cashed in the copper or the aluminum yet. I won't do that until the 55 gal drums are full or I need emergency cash..

As to the electrical cords/wiring. I get $.80 / lbs and my drum normally weighs about 125 lbs when full.


----------



## clovis

Thanks, Beo.

What is the price of steel in your area?

I got paid 9 cents a pound the last time I was in, but I only had 40 pounds.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Thanks, Beo.
> 
> What is the price of steel in your area?
> 
> I got paid 9 cents a pound the last time I was in, but I only had 40 pounds.


I got 8 cents a pound on Saturday. 1060 lbs x .08 = $84.80 ($85 is what they paid me, they round it to the nearest dollar.)


----------



## clovis

I picked up a little scrap at the last auction.

I bought the remaining contents of the garage for $1. I already sold the crushed AL cans for $6.50, and have another box to take tomorrow.

I did happen to get 3 extension cords too, and a little steel. One of the extension cords is a nice quality one, and looks almost new. Part of the conundrum I have is that we flea market for a living. This cord is too nice to scrap, but no one in the world will pay more than scrap price for it. Trust me...I've tried. 

So, what do I do? I already have a stack of good cords in my shop. It will sit and gather dust at the flea market, and I take the chance of it being stolen. If I scrap it, I can put the money in my fledgling retirement account, and draw 5% in dividends for the next 20 years. (All of my scrap money, albeit very small amounts, goes into my very tiny retirement account.)

I do think that the poster, Grumpy Old, has a point. A good cord is worth it's weight, and it is a shame to scrap them.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I picked up a little scrap at the last auction.
> 
> I bought the remaining contents of the garage for $1. I already sold the crushed AL cans for $6.50, and have another box to take tomorrow.
> 
> I did happen to get 3 extension cords too, and a little steel. One of the extension cords is a nice quality one, and looks almost new. Part of the conundrum I have is that we flea market for a living. This cord is too nice to scrap, but no one in the world will pay more than scrap price for it. Trust me...I've tried.
> 
> So, what do I do? I already have a stack of good cords in my shop. It will sit and gather dust at the flea market, and I take the chance of it being stolen. If I scrap it, I can put the money in my fledgling retirement account, and draw 5% in dividends for the next 20 years. (All of my scrap money, albeit very small amounts, goes into my very tiny retirement account.)
> 
> I do think that the poster, Grumpy Old, has a point. A good cord is worth it's weight, and it is a shame to scrap them.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Good deal on the auction buy..

I understand about the extension cords.. I too have a bunch of good heavy duty ones. My father and I even used good heavy duty exterior extension cords to rewire the 1967 MF backhoe we got for the cost of moving it. It worked like a charm and the wiring is better protected from the weather and abuse. Plus we still managed to make a 25' extension cord from what was left.

Lately if I can't find a family member or friend that needs a cord, I've been putting them in the scrap barrel. All of the interior old style extension cords get scrapped, regardless if new or like new..

It's a shame that you can't sell them for more than scrap valve at the flea market..


----------



## clovis

Thanks for the replies, Beo. You have been a great peer and excellent teacher/mentor throughout this thread, and I appreciate that very much.

I went to the scrap yard today, with disappointing results. My daughter's cans brought $2.50, and my ticket wasn't much higher. At least I have them out of my life and out of my way so I can move onto bigger things. Storage is an issue for me, so getting scrap out of here is always a bonus.

I did not scrap the cords I have. #2 insulated has dropped to 80 cents a pound here. Still not sure what to do with these.

I also walked off an forgot my #1 and my clean brass, which I didn't realize until I got to the scrap yard, which is probably less than $20 worth.

It is always amazing to see the other loads that come in while I am there. One guy had a pile of extruded AL and a big tote of #2 copper. I noticed that he was holding at least two $100 bills in his payout.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis,

What kind of room do you have for storage? 

I use plastic 55 gallon drum with the tops cut off and drain holes drilled in the bottom. But I have room for this outside.

If you have room under a work bench you can create storage for things like brass and copper by using the canisters from shop vacs and such that have wheels on it. My nephew does this because he lives in an apt but has a garage with about a 4' work bench. Yes they can be small, but if you fill them you can make less trips to the yard and get a better payout (larger amount) when you do go.

Hope that helps.

Thank you for the compliments, but they are undeserved. I'm just trying to help those that scrap from making the same mistakes I've made and to try and learn from what/how others do it..


----------



## clovis

I probably could find a place to store some scrap, if I had to.

We are full time in the flea market/antiques/ebay business, and we are constantly fighting the onslaught of junk/treasures we buy for resale. "Getting it gone" is our main focus, so flipping our scrap quickly, albeit small, is always a bonus.

The scrap yard is super convenient for us too, and in an area that we frequent often.

Again, thank you for your help in this thread. You deserve those compliments and more. I am a better scrapper because of you.


----------



## beowoulf90

Thank you again for the compliments. 

I may go to a County/ Local municipality (Lancaster County, PA) sale/auction tomorrow. Just to see what I can get cheaply and see what is worth scrapping. I would love to score one of the ATV's, but know I cant' afford what they will go for. Or even the 1953 Ford N tractor. But will go just to see what goes cheap that I can scrap to make a few bucks.. I saw some equipment (food service) that I know will have stainless steel on them, so they will be worth a little more for scrap.


----------



## clovis

I spent the day at an estate auction.

Scrap sold for obscene prices again today. A box of light duty cords sold for $55 today. There was nothing special in that box. No RV cords, no heavy duty anything. Just cheap cords that Menard's used to sell as a door buster. 

I'm telling you, that box weighed no more than 25 pounds, and probably more like 20. 

I am convinced that these buyers have no idea what they are buying, and are clueless to what it will pay at the scrap yard. 

Did you go to auction today, Beo? How did you do?


----------



## edcopp

Everybody thinks that they will make a lot of money, scrapping right now. The problem is everybody is doing it and the demand is low. Thus the prices are low. 

It's the economy.

A wise person would learn what they are doing as far as separating and preparing the scrap for processing, and then in my opinion it would be a good idea to store scrap until prices and demand improve.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I spent the day at an estate auction.
> 
> Scrap sold for obscene prices again today. A box of light duty cords sold for $55 today. There was nothing special in that box. No RV cords, no heavy duty anything. Just cheap cords that Menard's used to sell as a door buster.
> 
> I'm telling you, that box weighed no more than 25 pounds, and probably more like 20.
> 
> I am convinced that these buyers have no idea what they are buying, and are clueless to what it will pay at the scrap yard.
> 
> Did you go to auction today, Beo? How did you do?


No I didn't get to go to the auction. I ended up with the flu or some such type of sickness, so I took the weekend off and stayed home. The wife has been suffering from it for a week now, so I figured at some point i would get it, and I did, but it only lasted the weekend. Thankfully it didn't take a solid hold on me..

I did manage to help the nephew get a few items apart, that he was having trouble with. It's nice being able to show/teach others how things come apart and what each piece is worth. I also gave him a trunk full of scrap to work. (I have plenty laying around that needs cleaned up and worked..I'm still sitting on 20 some compressor motors and at least 20 electric motors that need worked.. So it's nice to be able to help him make a few bucks.

Anyway, I will be at auction on Tuesday evening like normal.. It's nice being the scrap guy for an auction house. Some days it's all tin, but other days it's old brass lamps and such..

It all pays, and costs me nothing. It saves the auction company money by not having to dispose of it..


----------



## beowoulf90

edcopp said:


> Everybody thinks that they will make a lot of money, scrapping right now. The problem is everybody is doing it and the demand is low. Thus the prices are low.
> 
> It's the economy.
> 
> A wise person would learn what they are doing as far as separating and preparing the scrap for processing, and then in my opinion it would be a good idea to store scrap until prices and demand improve.


I have to agree, everyone thinks they will make lots of money..

A lot of these "young bucks" think it's easy money. But they forget about finding it and tearing it down for the best prices.

While I don't follow the pricing per say, I do keep track of major price increases and decreases. I also don't "stock pile" per say either. I just don't haul it until my drums (plastic 55 gal. drums) are full unless I need some "emergency" cash.
Yes the value changes from week to week, but most times I don't pay attention to it.. I haul when I have my barrels full. 
Now that is different with steel/tin, I haul when I have enough to fill my truck or when i think I have enough weight, which is usually every other week or so.


----------



## clovis

I am thinking about taking a small load over to the scrap yard tomorrow.

I just need to "get stuff gone". 

I can guarantee that the ticket won't be big, but it will help having it gone and out of my way.


----------



## Phil V.

Don't want to sidetrack your scrap talk but I been having a yard sale and if I had 20 extension cords I could sell everyone of them. About every other person that stops is looking for one.


----------



## beowoulf90

Phil V. said:


> Don't want to sidetrack your scrap talk but I been having a yard sale and if I had 20 extension cords I could sell everyone of them. About every other person that stops is looking for one.


The catch there is;

Are they willing to pay more than scrap value?

That was the problem with the extension cords, most won't pay more than scrap value, so why bother taking the time to sell them when you can get the same price by putting them in the scrap pile..

Good luck on your Yard Sale. The Civil War Unit (reenactors) that we belong to has had 2 of them this year (1 day each ) and we did well bringing in over 1K in funds..Which pays our insurance and such.


----------



## clovis

Went to my local scrap yard today, just to find out they are closed for the next few days.

Seems that the owner has gotten some potentially bad news about his health, and the family is visibly upset. 

I really hate to hear this news. He is a very good man. Most people in our area have no idea how much he's supported people in this community. For instance, last year, he paid for the burial and funeral for a family in town who lost a child, and had no way to pay those expenses. And he has done this kind of giving without anyone knowing...no fanfare or boasting from him. Rumor has it that this isn't the only time he has given like that...it really is quite amazing.

If you are the praying kind, please remember him in your prayers. They could use it right now.


----------



## clovis

I would like to add this:

The owner of our local yard has made a habit of being good to people.

More than once, I've seen him pay people who are having a tough time with their finances far more than what their scrap is worth, just to help them out. In fact, I've seen him do this time and time again. 

On numerous occasions, I've seen him literally give, at no charge, a truck load of dirty scrap to someone to clean and separate, giving them the load of scrap, and then paying the full rate on the copper and other metals they pull from it. 

I once saw a young mother come in to sell her cans. She started crying after they paid her, and she thanked him for the money. Seems that she had two hungry kids in the car, and the can money was going to buy formula and milk for the weekend. The yard owner talked with her for a while, bought lunch for her and the kids, and gave her enough gas money to get to work for the next week. 

I've seen him do this kind of thing, again and again.

One of the biggest smiles that I've ever seen on my daughter's face was when she drug in her $1.80 worth of cans, and he wrote the scale ticket for $5.

And not that long ago, they mistakenly overpaid me for my scrap, so I took the ticket and money back to them. No way would he accept the money back. "It is our gift to you. I want you to spend that money on your little one, doing something fun" he said.

The world is a little short of people like him, and I hate to hear of these potentially bad health problems.


----------



## Phil V.

I got $10.00 a piece for the 25' and $ 15.00 for a 50'.


----------



## texican

clovis said:


> If I scrap it, I can put the money in my fledgling retirement account, and draw 5% in dividends for the next 20 years. (All of my scrap money, albeit very small amounts, goes into my very tiny retirement account.)
> .


Where are you finding 5% returns? I don't even like looking at the rates, since they dropped below 1%...


----------



## clovis

texican said:


> Where are you finding 5% returns? I don't even like looking at the rates, since they dropped below 1%...


Dividend stocks.

I try to buy the best of the best when it comes to stocks, but as you know, there is still outstanding risk when buying and holding single stocks.

I also jumped into the market back in '09, when dividend yields were higher than they are today. 

A 5% return is getting harder to find these days, especially with these stock valuations, but 4% is definitely obtainable.


----------



## clovis

Phil V. said:


> I got $10.00 a piece for the 25' and $ 15.00 for a 50'.


What gauge were the cords?

Light duty or heavy duty?

Could you please send those buyers to me?


----------



## Maxiem 1530

Steel - Got $65 for 2000lbs. 3 cents per lb. Got 50 cents per lb for scrap aluminum from my Waterjet cutting shop. All the scrap yards here on Vancouver Island have been bought up by Schnitzer, and prices have crashed as no competition.


----------



## clovis

Sorry to hear that you are getting hurt on scrap prices, Maxiem.

50 cents isn't too bad on AL. About what we are getting here.


----------



## unregistered358967

Hey everyone - marking my place here  we're going to possibly be buying a property that's condemned but the guy ran a car/truck fix-it shop..tons of metal, tools, hubcaps, tires, even an entire RV on the property. He seems to have been a bit of a hoarder.

Without any of you being able to see the property (if I do buy it I'll take some pictures) is it best to piecemeal and separate everything out or just get some roll offs and bring entire mixed loads in to sell by the ton? I kid you not..there's a 2-story house that is most likely filled from top to bottom with stuff and his shop is a shed about 20x30 feet CRAMMED with stuff. However, everything we saw in the shed shop was rusted. 

I'd love some tips. My main concern is safety besides getting top dollar, and by safety I mean people coming by and stealing things once the property has activity. Right now with the RV parked it looks like someone's living there....which is most likely why it hasn't been looted even though it's been unoccupied since 2009. And if we do need to separate everything, what do you think would be the best way to keep it safe and unnoticed..until we have a pile large enough to take..like some sort of locked storage container on the property? 

I do plan on dealing with the RV last, just to deter any looky loos.


----------



## clovis

I've never dealt with any scrap that big. Heck, I am pretty proud when my scrap tallies up to anything over $20, LOL.

The big thing that I'd like to share is that there could be some real treasures in there. I've met many types of hoarders in my life. Some have kept pure trash, but some keep true treasures too.

Old car parts are still as hot as fire these days. A run of the mill GM AM-FM radio sold on ebay for well over $100. When I was a kid, you couldn't have given one of those away. We used to trip over Pontiac Rally rims in junkyards. They were worthless. I am told that they are bringing a small fortune now. I have a run of the mill Ford carb on ebay for $50, and just 20 years ago, we would have trashed it. 

I am not an old parts expert, but I would quadruple check every part you come across, rusted or not.

FWIW, I would separate everything you can. You'll get more money for it.


----------



## beowoulf90

Less-is-more said:


> Hey everyone - marking my place here  we're going to possibly be buying a property that's condemned but the guy ran a car/truck fix-it shop..tons of metal, tools, hubcaps, tires, even an entire RV on the property. He seems to have been a bit of a hoarder.
> 
> Without any of you being able to see the property (if I do buy it I'll take some pictures) is it best to piecemeal and separate everything out or just get some roll offs and bring entire mixed loads in to sell by the ton? I kid you not..there's a 2-story house that is most likely filled from top to bottom with stuff and his shop is a shed about 20x30 feet CRAMMED with stuff. However, everything we saw in the shed shop was rusted.
> 
> I'd love some tips. My main concern is safety besides getting top dollar, and by safety I mean people coming by and stealing things once the property has activity. Right now with the RV parked it looks like someone's living there....which is most likely why it hasn't been looted even though it's been unoccupied since 2009. And if we do need to separate everything, what do you think would be the best way to keep it safe and unnoticed..until we have a pile large enough to take..like some sort of locked storage container on the property?
> 
> I do plan on dealing with the RV last, just to deter any looky loos.


How to deal with that much scrap depends on your scrap yard and how hard or easy it is to separate.

For example the place I deal with will give me a better price for alternator and such, because they resell them to the shops that rebuild them. So I always keep the car parts that can be rebuilt separate.

That is if they are easily removed..If I have to spend an hour(exaggerated) to remove an alternator, then forget it, it ain't worth the effort..
Also check the rims, some may be aluminum etc.

I have no clue how you would lock the larger items up, except in a building..
Smaller items can be secured in a modified dumpster (adding steel/tin doors).

Hope that helps. If you have more specific questions please ask. I'm sure a few of us will share our experiences.


----------



## beowoulf90

Maxiem 1530 said:


> Steel - Got $65 for 2000lbs. 3 cents per lb. Got 50 cents per lb for scrap aluminum from my Waterjet cutting shop. All the scrap yards here on Vancouver Island have been bought up by Schnitzer, and prices have crashed as no competition.


Here in South Central PA, (York area) light steel/tin is .08 cents a pound or $8 /hundred.

Everything else is down right now.

Yellow brass is at $1.80
#1 copper is at $2.50
#2 copper is at $2.30
Cast and sheet Alum is at $.45
Extruded Alum is at $.55
Alum. cans are at $.55
That is all per pound. I have a more specific list from scrap yard, but that covers most of it.

I did manage to haul in 123 lbs of #2 copper and insulated wire (multiple kinds) and some cast alum. on Sat. Left the yard with $408, which made my day/weekend. Since the wife and I went to Virginia Beach after I got back from the scrap yard.. It paid for the weekend and then some..


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> I've never dealt with any scrap that big. Heck, I am pretty proud when my scrap tallies up to anything over $20, LOL.
> 
> The big thing that I'd like to share is that there could be some real treasures in there. I've met many types of hoarders in my life. Some have kept pure trash, but some keep true treasures too.
> 
> Old car parts are still as hot as fire these days. A run of the mill GM AM-FM radio sold on ebay for well over $100. When I was a kid, you couldn't have given one of those away. We used to trip over Pontiac Rally rims in junkyards. They were worthless. I am told that they are bringing a small fortune now. I have a run of the mill Ford carb on ebay for $50, and just 20 years ago, we would have trashed it.
> 
> I am not an old parts expert, but I would quadruple check every part you come across, rusted or not.
> 
> FWIW, I would separate everything you can. You'll get more money for it.


I'll have to check this out, someone just gave me a few old Ford radios...I will have to see if they are worth anything.. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> I'll have to check this out, someone just gave me a few old Ford radios...I will have to see if they are worth anything.. Thanks for the tip...


You might be shocked how valuable the knobs alone can be. In fact, they are so valuable that I am going to hit up a local country junk yard, just to see if I can find and make a deal on radio knobs. We ebay for a living, and this might be a good and new source of income for us. 

And don't forget, a car from the late 70's isn't old to me, but it is an antique to a 21 year old. A truck from the 80's and early 90's is just an old work truck to me, but it seems that lots of teenagers and 20-somethings are restoring them these days.


----------



## unregistered358967

Thanks for the responses. This is honestly the most overwhelming thing I may do in my entire life, but I do have *time *on my side. The city has granted us time too without any fines, as long as we report on our progress.

As I do not want to rent a roll off and have it sit there (and have to pay $ for it any longer than we have to), we may just separate things on site and cover with tarps or something. I hate to move things twice but I don't see any other way. There's also at least 40 tires that I need to figure out what to do with. I don't mind hauling them to a place and paying a fee, but do people have any need for these..i.e. me putting an ad on Craigslist offering them free to someone who could haul them away? 

Anyway, I'll update with some pictures if we do go ahead and buy this but in the meantime thanks for your wisdom.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> You might be shocked how valuable the knobs alone can be. In fact, they are so valuable that I am going to hit up a local country junk yard, just to see if I can find and make a deal on radio knobs. We ebay for a living, and this might be a good and new source of income for us.
> 
> And don't forget, a car from the late 70's isn't old to me, but it is an antique to a 21 year old. A truck from the 80's and early 90's is just an old work truck to me, but it seems that lots of teenagers and 20-somethings are restoring them these days.


Yea I have some old parts that I know have value.. 1970 Dodge Challenger taillights, the ones that go all the way across the tail end.. I used to have other 1970's & 80's truck parts that I tried selling, but got nothing for. I still have some other stuff around and am going to have to check the value (if it has any) before I get rid of it..

I still do have an '88 AMC Eagle wagon sitting around that I would love to get rid of.. I hate to scrap it... At least 2 cyl. are shot..


----------



## beowoulf90

Less-is-more said:


> Thanks for the responses. This is honestly the most overwhelming thing I may do in my entire life, but I do have *time *on my side. The city has granted us time too without any fines, as long as we report on our progress.
> 
> As I do not want to rent a roll off and have it sit there (and have to pay $ for it any longer than we have to), we may just separate things on site and cover with tarps or something. I hate to move things twice but I don't see any other way. There's also at least 40 tires that I need to figure out what to do with. I don't mind hauling them to a place and paying a fee, but do people have any need for these..i.e. me putting an ad on Craigslist offering them free to someone who could haul them away?
> 
> Anyway, I'll update with some pictures if we do go ahead and buy this but in the meantime thanks for your wisdom.


Some of the scrap yards here will put a roll off on your site and pick it up when it's full at no cost to you.. Some will pay you a reduced rate and some won't pay you at all for the metal.. But you would still be able to get rid of it..

As to the tires, call your county office and see what they say. We have a place here that grinds them for use in other things, such as asphalt/pavement etc..

Also see if any of the local farmers need any for their wagons or to hold tarps/plastic down over silage etc.. Around here those who don't have silos store their silage in large, long piles covered with plastic and held in place by many tires..


----------



## unregistered358967

Just got some pictures from a city official..this is before some cleanup work had been done, but this is what I'd essentially be dealing with. Holy S.


----------



## beowoulf90

From what I'm seeing in the photo;

The truck cap in the background *might* be aluminum. But because of the style it could be either alum or tin. The window frames on it may also be alum.
The old truck might be worth something to the Street Rodders It almost appears that the roof has been "chopped" already (lowered), but that may just be the way the picture was taken..
The rest just looks like light steel/tin.
Check the corrugated sheets, sometimes they are alum, but most times not.. But I don't see any rust on the 2 pieces in the picture. 
It looks like some rebar or pipe in the foreground, If pipe think about making pipe clamps for wood working.
The skids you can use to make raised beds for gardening..Most are either pine or oak.

But it looks like a scrappers dream...:grin:
I would be starting at one spot and just working my way through it..

Good luck and have fun..


----------



## clovis

Well, if you have a truck suitable for hauling, I'd start one load at a time, and haul it myself.

I don't know steel, but I would separate the iron, and once you get a full load on the truck, head to the scrap yard.

Around here, they will give roll offs to the businesses, but for the average guy, they will often try to charge you for the roll off, the haul bill, and you have to give them the scrap too.

Another option is to find another scrapper, and have them pick it up and haul it off for a percentage. Some guys were going for 50/50 deals when steel was so high. There are good and bad points to this.

As for the tires, they are getting crazy around here about disposal. I'd do whatever I can to get rid of them for free. Call your solid waste district office to see if they have any programs that will allow free disposal. Our local office has one day a year that you can bring in old tires, up to 20 per person, for free.

Do what you can to rid your life of them on the cheap or free. 

Is there any way that the city will negotiate with you on the tires? I was part of a group that was cleaning up a property, and because we were doing it, the city took the tires as part of the deal, at no charge.


----------



## unregistered358967

Man. Well, that truck is gone..some clean up had already been done and I guess someone already got the truck. I agree..you guys would have a field day. If you lived closer I'd welcome the help and you could take things. 

Clovis - you mentioned finding another scrapper - how does one do that? All of my friends are too hoity-toity to do this. They think I'm nutz.


----------



## clovis

If I were looking for another scrapper to take the stuff for free or on a percentage basis:

1. I'd go to the local scrap yards, and ask them who they recommend. Explain to them that you want someone who is honest, drug free, and has a crew that works the same way.

2. Running an ad on craigslist is more risky. I'd put up an ad laying out what you expect. I'd accept only email replies, and screen any responses really hard. 

3. Reply to the 'scrap wanted' ads on craigslist. Even more risky, if you ask me.

Personally, I'd go with #1. A personal recommendation should get you the best scrappers they have. At our local yard, 95% of those referrals go to two different guys. Both are older family guys, very clean, mild mannered, and honest. These are guys that you can trust.

I'd also go in person, and not do this over the phone, but I am old school like that.

There is too much to risk of getting a couple of meth heads who won't show up until they need money, steal you blind, and leave half the job undone, so the personal recommendation, IMO, is the way to go.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## glenn amolenaar

Go to scrapmetalforum.com and look for scrapers in your area.
glenn


----------



## clovis

Fellow scrappers,

I picked up a heating element for an old GE water heater. I'm guessing it is from the 60's.

Looks to be solid copper. 

Is it solid or plated???

Thanks!!!


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Fellow scrappers,
> 
> I picked up a heating element for an old GE water heater. I'm guessing it is from the 60's.
> 
> Looks to be solid copper.
> 
> Is it solid or plated???
> 
> Thanks!!!


I would think it is all copper. Put a good magnet on it or cut it open and see what it is made from. A bolt cutter should be able to cut it enough to see what is under the top layer..


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> I would think it is all copper. Put a good magnet on it or cut it open and see what it is made from. A bolt cutter should be able to cut it enough to see what is under the top layer..


Thanks, Beo. 

I am away from my scrap, and can't check it...but have been dying to know.

FWIW, the last estate sale I was at last Friday had a tote full of #1 copper pipe. Looked to be 4" in diameter, possibly larger. I tried to buy the tote, but they said it was for an engine project, and I had to buy the whole airplane to get it.

Yes...that isn't a typo...a disassembled small airplane was sitting in the garage, and they claimed the copper pipe was for the engine. 

Personally, I cannot image how 4" copper pipe would be used in an experimental airplane engine, and I think the sellers were wrong...but what do I know?


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Thanks, Beo.
> 
> I am away from my scrap, and can't check it...but have been dying to know.
> 
> FWIW, the last estate sale I was at last Friday had a tote full of #1 copper pipe. Looked to be 4" in diameter, possibly larger. I tried to buy the tote, but they said it was for an engine project, and I had to buy the whole airplane to get it.
> 
> Yes...that isn't a typo...a disassembled small airplane was sitting in the garage, and they claimed the copper pipe was for the engine.
> 
> Personally, I cannot image how 4" copper pipe would be used in an experimental airplane engine, and I think the sellers were wrong...but what do I know?



I would have no clue as to what the copper pipe would have been for on an aircraft.. But then I only ever parachuted from them or built specific parts for the C-130's.. So as far as that goes, I'm a dummy... I can't see that they would have been using them as sleeves in the cylinders. Maybe for some type of low pressure vessel or something.. But again I wouldn't know and the person I would ask, unfortunately passed away in Jan.


----------



## Allen W

Less-is-more said:


> Man. Well, that truck is gone..some clean up had already been done and I guess someone already got the truck. I agree..you guys would have a field day. If you lived closer I'd welcome the help and you could take things.
> 
> Clovis - you mentioned finding another scrapper - how does one do that? All of my friends are too hoity-toity to do this. They think I'm nutz.


There is an outfit around here that will come in and haul scrape metal and pay $50 a ton. They even load old barbwire and haul it. This out fit has a good reputation some others don't. I don't know how much they reqire to come in and do it though.


----------



## clovis

Allen W said:


> There is an outfit around here that will come in and haul scrape metal and pay $50 a ton. They even load old barbwire and haul it. This out fit has a good reputation some others don't. I don't know how much they reqire to come in and do it though.


Great idea, but if it is a real business, I am going to make them show proof of insurance and also give real references.


----------



## Allen W

clovis said:


> Great idea, but if it is a real business, I am going to make them show proof of insurance and also give real references.


I haven't done business with them but several semi trucks and a big track hoe to smash and load with they are a little beyond most piddle operations.


----------



## beowoulf90

Well sad to say in my area scrap prices are down a little..

#2 copper down to $2.30/lb was $2.50
mixed brass sown to $1.45/lb was $1.80
Plus other prices are down..


----------



## beowoulf90

Latest prices I got;

Brass = 1.60/lbs
Cast Aluminum = .45/lbs
Sheet aluminum = .45/lbs
Extruded Aluminum = .55/lbs
Aluminum Rim = .65/lbs
#1 Circuit boards = .75/lbs
#2 Circuit boards = .10/lbs
The one load I hauled Sat. brought in $346. The only reason I took a load in was because I had too much aluminum sitting around and was running out of barrels.


----------



## Forerunner

I'm holding my red metals, at the moment, but aluminum is a strong sell right now.


----------



## clovis

The scrap business has been almost dead for me recently.

I haven't hardly found one iota of scrap as of late, save for a tiny bit of steel and about one pound of dirty brass.


----------



## clovis

Is anyone still scrapping?

My scores have been very small for the last few months. I did buy a little bit of steel scrap at an estate sale, but other than that, it has been only odds and ends.


----------



## michael ark

It has been picked over here and now they treat you like a criminal they want a photo with out a hat and finger prints to sell scrap. That run me off and made me stop recycling all together.


----------



## clovis

The state of Indiana implemented that law here too. No scrap can be sold without a record of your driver's license, your license plate number and also your signature. 

The local yard has a close up of you and your scrap on video, and everything you put on the scale.

I'm not sure that it has prevented many thefts, but it has helped the police prosecute numerous scrap thieves in our area, and in my opinion, that is a great thing.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Is anyone still scrapping?
> 
> My scores have been very small for the last few months. I did buy a little bit of steel scrap at an estate sale, but other than that, it has been only odds and ends.



Always scrapping! 

I haul about 1000 lbs per load of tin/light steel once or twice a month and a load of copper, Aluminum, brass about once a month, sometimes every other month, depends on my schedule and the time I have. But when I haul copper, aluminum etc it is 55 gallon barrels full, except for brass that tends to be a 30 gallon trash can full.. I don't get a whole lot of #1 copper

A "normal" money run for me is 1 55 gallon barrel of #2 copper, 1 barrel of sheet alum. (includes some dirty extruded etc) 1 barrel of cast alum., 1 barrel of insulated copper wire, 1 30 gallon trash can of brass and any extras that are to large to fit in the barrels such as alum grilles or a barrel of #1 or #2 circuit boards.

Every couple of months I will haul a load of 5 or 6 barrels of crushed alum. cans.. But that only averages about 40 lbs per barrel..


----------



## beowoulf90

michael ark said:


> It has been picked over here and now they treat you like a criminal they want a photo with out a hat and finger prints to sell scrap. That run me off and made me stop recycling all together.



We've had to provide an ID / Drivers license here in PA for a while now.. So it isn't anything new for us here..


----------



## michael ark

NO the scrapyard ask for drivers license take their own picture and make you take off you hat for the picture and finger print every time .
&#8221;People willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both. Ben Franklin


----------



## glenn amolenaar

clovis said:


> Is anyone still scrapping?
> 
> My scores have been very small for the last few months. I did buy a little bit of steel scrap at an estate sale, but other than that, it has been only odds and ends.


It has been real slow here for several months. The thieves hurt the business, stealing copper and brass they have even stolen brass flower vase' from graves. You must show photo ID and sign ticket stating legal right to sell scrap. 
I was hauling and separating metals 50/50 but people got greedy and wanted more. I would dig it out of weeds and dirt and haul about 50 miles but the fuel is to high to make any money. 
I used to get scrap out of the ditches where the city folks dumped it. Had a woman follow the truck then stopped and accused us of dumping. Son told her to follow us to recycling center she said sorry she thought we where dumping in ditches.


----------



## beowoulf90

michael ark said:


> NO the scrapyard ask for drivers license take their own picture and make you take off you hat for the picture and finger print every time .
> &#8221;People willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both. Ben Franklin



Ok, now I understand.

I'd find a different yard or sell to someone else who is willing to do all of the above..


----------



## beowoulf90

glenn amolenaar said:


> It has been real slow here for several months. The thieves hurt the business, stealing copper and brass they have even stolen brass flower vase' from graves. You must show photo ID and sign ticket stating legal right to sell scrap.
> I was hauling and separating metals 50/50 but people got greedy and wanted more. I would dig it out of weeds and dirt and haul about 50 miles but the fuel is to high to make any money.
> I used to get scrap out of the ditches where the city folks dumped it. Had a woman follow the truck then stopped and accused us of dumping. Son told her to follow us to recycling center she said sorry she thought we where dumping in ditches.



Had that happen years ago. I was helping a person who was down and out and gave them the scrap I had at the time and then we went to a location like you describe above. Well while loading old washers and water heaters the cops pull up. Needless to say they accused us of dumping, but we did eventually get them to understand we were picking the junk up.. 
Kind of ironic really, they never seem to catch them dumping, but the moment you start to clean up they question you..


----------



## Forerunner

michael ark said:


> NO the scrapyard ask for drivers license take their own picture and make you take off you hat for the picture and finger print every time .
> âPeople willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both. Ben Franklin


I'm firmly in your camp for sentiment, Michael, but I'm smarter than the STATE, and have alternative means of converting metal into needful resources.


Don't quit accumulating the good stuff.
Opportunities can come in disguised packages.


----------



## clovis

michael ark said:


> NO the scrapyard ask for drivers license take their own picture and make you take off you hat for the picture and finger print every time .
> âPeople willing to trade their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose both. Ben Franklin


The local yard takes the driver's license of the person selling scrap, and makes a color copy of it.

They have strategically placed cameras, and when you sign the police/scrap form, your face is dead center of that camera.

The local police caught two thieves who were breaking into homes and stealing the place of all the scrap they had, and the local yard had them on camera selling the scrap! Those two guys now have a free place to stay, compliments of the state, LOL.


----------



## am1too

Forerunner said:


> I'm firmly in your camp for sentiment, Michael, but I'm smarter than the STATE, and have alternative means of converting metal into needful resources.
> 
> 
> Don't quit accumulating the good stuff.
> Opportunities can come in disguised packages.


Yer a very interesting fella.


----------



## clovis

This thread has over 40,000 views.

Who would have thunk it?


----------



## siberian

If you lived in or around Youngstown or Warren Ohio, or a thousand other places you would be happy about the laws. Ever dream of coming home and finding a huge section of your aluminum siding gone, or your basement broken into and your copper gone. All for our Rights, but sometimes there is a sense of responsibility to go with them


----------



## beowoulf90

siberian said:


> If you lived in or around Youngstown or Warren Ohio, or a thousand other places you would be happy about the laws. Ever dream of coming home and finding a huge section of your aluminum siding gone, or your basement broken into and your copper gone. All for our Rights, but sometimes there is a sense of responsibility to go with them



Sorry, No..

This isn't a political thread, but I will just say there is never a Good reason to give up your Rights.

Simply because some one will always have a "good" reason/excuse for you to give them up..


----------



## HuskyBoris

Forerunner said:


> I'm firmly in your camp for sentiment, Michael, but I'm smarter than the STATE, and have alternative means of converting metal into needful resources.
> 
> 
> Don't quit accumulating the good stuff.
> Opportunities can come in disguised packages.


I have been accumulating for a couple of years now,,darn right stingy when it comes to taking it in,I get a good supply of brake rotors and bent steel wheels from work,the boss hold onto to all the aluminum stuff.
the only thing I have a hard time getting rid of his heavy steel,mainly because if I need something for a welding project it's there.
I have dumpster dived for grills,asked people if they would like their metal cleaned up,<,my favorite because you can cherry pick stuff for yourself,buy cars cheap etc etc,,,


----------



## siberian

Beawolf, I wished I could agree with you. Truth is, until they start dropping or convicting the folks that choose to steal in court, which they have avoided for years, then they have to stop it at the other end, those buying it. This isn't a issue that I am worried about, it is an issue that I worry about others. Unless you can tell me How an aged couple or person that can barely get around, a mother trying to buy her first house, a young couple trying to get by, can leave their home without worries, or sometimes while they are home, then it is a concern.


----------



## beowoulf90

siberian said:


> Beawolf, I wished I could agree with you. Truth is, until they start dropping or convicting the folks that choose to steal in court, which they have avoided for years, then they have to stop it at the other end, those buying it. This isn't a issue that I am worried about, it is an issue that I worry about others. Unless you can tell me How an aged couple or person that can barely get around, a mother trying to buy her first house, a young couple trying to get by, can leave their home without worries, or sometimes while they are home, then it is a concern.



I'm not sure I'm following you.. 
I think we agree on that this issue isn't top of the priority list. 
PA requires that the scrap yard has a copy of my drivers license on file. I don't really have a big problem with that. They know me and I don't have to prove it each and every time I haul scrap. But I won't tolerate being finger printed each and every time I take scrap in.


----------



## michael ark

What one generation tolerates the next embraces.


https://www.google.com/search?q=tsa+molestation+complaints&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS455&oq=tsa+molest&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l5.16301j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=ndaa
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/06/obama-abuse-espionage-act-mccarthyism


----------



## clovis

Anyone still scrapping?

My last load was small, but super profitable. Even though copper and brass are far from their recent highs, I am thankful for the prices. 

I remember a time when #1 bare bright copper was a whopping 90 cents a pound.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Anyone still scrapping?
> 
> My last load was small, but super profitable. Even though copper and brass are far from their recent highs, I am thankful for the prices.
> 
> I remember a time when #1 bare bright copper was a whopping 90 cents a pound.



Always!!

The last "money run" was over $500 and was just over a month ago. That was copper both #1 & #2, insulated copper wire, cast alum, extruded alum & sheet alum and brass. 

I wish I could do that every month, but as of late its been rough finding / collecting copper brass & alum. I'm getting plenty of tin / light iron, but little else. On average I can make a tin / light iron run every other week averaging about $80 a run.

Now I haven't made a run in about a month due to other obligations on Saturday mornings (when I normally make my runs) and know I won't have time till at least 25th of Oct. So it should be a couple of runs in one morning for a nice little pay day.


My #2 circuit board barrel (most of my barrels are 55 gal. drums with the top cut off) is overflowing and I will need to start another
My sheet & extruded aluminum barrel is full

The rest of the barrels are about half full;
cast alum, #2 copper, insulated copper wire, #1 circuit boards, stainless steel.
My brass barrel is a 30 gal and about 1/4 full..
My #1 copper barrel is a 30 gal and about half full..

Soon I will have time again to get back to it and start making a few dollars again.. Winter is coming and I will need to buy coal to heat the house and thanks to the tsar and his communist EPA thugs coal may be out of my reach now..(last year it went up to over $300 a ton.. Considering I was paying $100 / ton a few years ago, I have no idea what if will be this year..

Unfortunately it is the only way to heat the house at the moment..

Anyway, I'm always scrapping and always looking for more. Just waiting to find that gold bar mixed in with the tin..


----------



## clovis

Thanks, Beo.

What are you getting for very small loads of mixed steel in your area? 

I am thankful that the local yard is now paying for steel. They used to accept it only for free, which actually, was a decent deal for the community...at least we had a place to get rid of steel, instead of driving 30 miles one way. Even some of the places in the city require a 100 minimum.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Thanks, Beo.
> 
> What are you getting for very small loads of mixed steel in your area?
> 
> I am thankful that the local yard is now paying for steel. They used to accept it only for free, which actually, was a decent deal for the community...at least we had a place to get rid of steel, instead of driving 30 miles one way. Even some of the places in the city require a 100 minimum.



I get .08 cents a pound or $8/per hundred. But that is mixed tin/light iron. If on the rare occasion I have a decent load of cast iron and or steel they will pay $9/hundred. But that is rare that I get that much cast iron / steel. 

I don't know if they have a minimum on the tin / light iron, because I've never taken in a small load. All my loads have been 600 lbs or better and normally are between 900 -1100 lbs.

As far as the other metals I think it has to be at least a pound or $1 worth.

I think the reason for that is they give you a receipt and you go to an ATM on site and get your cash. Of course you have to sign on screen and I'm sure there is a camera there..


----------



## unregistered41671

Even refrigerators are bringing $9.50 to $10.00 per hundred here. I could not believe that.


----------



## beowoulf90

Possum Belly said:


> Even refrigerators are bringing $9.50 to $10.00 per hundred here. I could not believe that.



They won't take them with the compressors still on them at the yard I deal with. But that isn't a problem for me.

They will take the compressors themselves once the oil is drained. But my dad and I cut them open and remove the copper ourselves. We also get compressors from old HVAC units.

On a standard 5 ton unit we get between 5 and 7 lbs of copper from the compressor, 3 ton, is only 2 - 3 lbs. Larger units depend on the compressor or the number of compressors.. This of course varies with make and models.

Oh and beware that some of the windings are aluminum, the bums...


----------



## clovis

Thank you for letting me know about steel prices in your areas.

The local yard is now paying 5 cents a pound, but they don't care if you only have 2 pounds. It certainly is a nice change of pace for me. Not that long ago, I was setting steel out by the curb, and now I am at least getting something for it. Since I hit a lot of auctions, most of my steel scrap were little pieces, which is even harder to get rid of around here.

I know that they do pay better for large loads of steel, and heavy iron if you have it.


----------



## michael ark

beowoulf90 said:


> They won't take them with the compressors still on them at the yard I deal with. But that isn't a problem for me.
> 
> They will take the compressors themselves once the oil is drained. But my dad and I cut them open and remove the copper ourselves. We also get compressors from old HVAC units.
> 
> On a standard 5 ton unit we get between 5 and 7 lbs of copper from the compressor, 3 ton, is only 2 - 3 lbs. Larger units depend on the compressor or the number of compressors.. This of course varies with make and models.
> 
> Oh and beware that some of the windings are aluminum, the bums...


Just so you know anyone can turn you in for a few thousand i think $5000 max for recycling refrigeration equipment without proper recovery equipment to recover all old refrigerant. Just saying you didn't mention it in your post. Your fines start at either 5,000 or 10,000. I forgot i got my universal refrigeration license in 96.It was a question on the test back then and that was the some what answer . DANG I'M GETTING OLD.


----------



## beowoulf90

michael ark said:


> Just so you know anyone can turn you in for a few thousand i think $5000 max for recycling refrigeration equipment without proper recovery equipment to recover all old refrigerant. Just saying you didn't mention it in your post. Your fines start at either 5,000 or 10,000. I forgot i got my universal refrigeration license in 96.It was a question on the test back then and that was the some what answer . DANG I'M GETTING OLD.


No I didn't mention it, because I rarely get to see the unit whole.
I work for a HVAC and Plumbing Company.. They pump the units down before I get the compressors They recycle the coils, copper, tin. I get the compressors.

All nice and legal and legit.. Once they pump it down and remove the coil and anything else they want I get what's left. Normally the compressors and electric motors and wiring.

Oh and the oil I get from the compressors ends up in a waste oil heater at either my mechanics shop or at a local Green house for their waste oil heater.


----------



## Forerunner

beowoulf90 said:


> Oh and the oil I get from the compressors ends up in a waste oil heater at either my mechanics shop or at a local Green house for their waste oil heater.


I drain and filter that oil and burn it in my diesels.


----------



## clovis

Forerunner said:


> I drain and filter that oil and burn it in my diesels.


Fascinating!

Are you using waste motor oil too in diesels?

What type of equipment/vehicles?

Can you tell that I am fascinated with the use of WMO in diesels??????


----------



## beowoulf90

Forerunner said:


> I drain and filter that oil and burn it in my diesels.


The only diesel I have is a 1967 Massey Ferguson backhoe. It has been sitting now for about 2 years on the back hill so it's not burning any diesel. Don't know if it ever will again :Bawling:


----------



## Forerunner

I've burned just about everything is a diesel engine.....well, sort of. 
Had an old JD 4020 that suffered the brunt of my early experiments.
Rebuilt a couple pumps and took a head off once to wire wheel the carbon off the top of the compression chambers. 

SINCE that time, I have had pretty much a flawless experience burning up to 50% well-filtered used engine, hydraulic and other petroleum oils in my engines.
My experience is such that every engine is different, and pretty much the older the better for burning heavier fuels.
My JD 3020 burns the stuff with enthusiasm.
JD 4630 does the job admirably in warmer weather.
Case 850G dozer, 6 cylinder, really isn't interested save maybe a 10% burn in warm weather.
Case 590 Turbo, 4 cylinder, doesn't seem to mind a 15-20% burn in warmer weather.
Like veg oil, a preheat system would heal almost all wounds and grudges.
Just never get carried away in cold weather, and, if you can start and cool off, shut down the engine on straight diesel and then switch over to a stronger blend for the days work, you can get away with a lot more oil in the fuel.

Filtering is best accomplished via time and warm weather or storage to facilitate a thorough settling of sediment, and then draw the fuel off the top half or two thirds of the bulk tank.
Another trick I have employed is to permanently mount a primary spin on filter housing that accepts a very common filter that the local semi repair shop throws away regularly in pursuit of their thorough maintenance program.....and use those used filters to greatly extend the life of the factory filters on my equipment.

Be glad to answer more questions. Been doing this for over ten years with good results, my guess being an overall savings of 25-30% in fiat dollars. :grin:


----------



## clovis

That is absolutely fantastic, Forerunner.

I have read on some forums that the Ford diesel truck guys are running 90% WMO with 10% diesel, and it is working flawlessly.

How did you get started using WMO? 

Are you able to get enough WMO to run? Can I ask where, generally speaking? Just word of mouth? 

I'd _LOVE_ to own a diesel, just so I could run WMO in it. I wish that my life were a little different, with more time and space...I would definitely buy a diesel vehicle that would run high WMO content. I am literally sick of paying a fortune at the pump, and I am the most conservative person with miles that I know!


----------



## michael ark

Some of the hvac contractors are reselling the used R22 here to the people with slow leakers and no money.They sell it at a discount.


----------



## am1too

Forerunner said:


> I've burned just about everything is a diesel engine.....well, sort of.
> Had an old JD 4020 that suffered the brunt of my early experiments.
> Rebuilt a couple pumps and took a head off once to wire wheel the carbon off the top of the compression chambers.
> 
> SINCE that time, I have had pretty much a flawless experience burning up to 50% well-filtered used engine, hydraulic and other petroleum oils in my engines.
> My experience is such that every engine is different, and pretty much the older the better for burning heavier fuels.
> My JD 3020 burns the stuff with enthusiasm.
> JD 4630 does the job admirably in warmer weather.
> Case 850G dozer, 6 cylinder, really isn't interested save maybe a 10% burn in warm weather.
> Case 590 Turbo, 4 cylinder, doesn't seem to mind a 15-20% burn in warmer weather.
> Like veg oil, a preheat system would heal almost all wounds and grudges.
> Just never get carried away in cold weather, and, if you can start and cool off, shut down the engine on straight diesel and then switch over to a stronger blend for the days work, you can get away with a lot more oil in the fuel.
> 
> Filtering is best accomplished via time and warm weather or storage to facilitate a thorough settling of sediment, and then draw the fuel off the top half or two thirds of the bulk tank.
> Another trick I have employed is to permanently mount a primary spin on filter housing that accepts a very common filter that the local semi repair shop throws away regularly in pursuit of their thorough maintenance program.....and use those used filters to greatly extend the life of the factory filters on my equipment.
> 
> Be glad to answer more questions. Been doing this for over ten years with good results, my guess being an overall savings of 25-30% in fiat dollars. :grin:


I assume your filtering system is gravity operated. Is that correct?


----------



## Forerunner

The primary filtration, upon my receipt of the liquid resource, is gravity.....with heat assist when available...... but then the used spin-on filters are cheap, plentiful and effective.


----------



## ||Downhome||

Forerunner have you ever checked out _Stephen_ D. Chastain's book detailing building a centrifuge?


----------



## clovis

How did you get started using WMO?


----------



## Forerunner

||Downhome|| said:


> Forerunner have you ever checked out _Stephen_ D. Chastain's book detailing building a centrifuge?


Nope.

But I do have his waste oil fired aluminum melt furnace book..........


----------



## Forerunner

clovis said:


> How did you get started using WMO?


A very talented and well- informed mechanic friend set me onto the concept.


----------



## clovis

Are you running any WMO in diesel trucks?


----------



## Forerunner

I did back when I had my IH tandem.....Cat 3208 did ok with 25% in warmer weather.


----------



## beowoulf90

Just a post to see how prices are holding up in everyone's area.

In my area they are as follows;

Tin/ light steel .07/lbs
Steel .08/lbs
#1 Copper 2.50/lbs
#2 Copper 2.30/lbs
Cast, sheet and extruded Aluminum .45/lbs
Aluminum cans .55/lbs
Brass 1.50/lbs
#1 Circuit board .75/lbs
#2 Circuit boards .10/lbs
Insulated copper wire .80/lbs

That's what I've gotten lately and have taken in..
Prices are down here..


----------



## clovis

Those prices mirror what I was paid a while back in our area. I haven't been to the scrap yard in over a month...I bet prices have dropped here too.


----------



## ||Downhome||

can you explain the difference in circuit boards?

I can check and post our prices but seems the High dollar is mid summer, then major 
fluctuations in between.

They don't buy circuit board here.


----------



## beowoulf90

||Downhome|| said:


> can you explain the difference in circuit boards?
> 
> I can check and post our prices but seems the High dollar is mid summer, then major
> fluctuations in between.
> 
> They don't buy circuit board here.



#1 Circuit boards are the ones from computers, ie the RAM, mother board without the CPU and aluminum heat sinks. These boards contain valuable metals such as gold, platinum, etc..

#2 Circuit boards are from everything else and aren't scrapped for valuable metals, but for chips, resistors etc. 

That's the best way I can explain it and it is how it was explained to me.

Also the CPU's themselves are a different price.. I know at one point in time I was getting $20/lbs for them, but it takes about 16 to make a pound. I don't know what the price is now because I haven't taken any in for a while now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ||Downhome||

seems we have higher price on general scrap but no one paying for circuit board.

They are in everything but everything but darn near treated as hazard.


----------



## beowoulf90

||Downhome|| said:


> seems we have higher price on general scrap but no one paying for circuit board.
> 
> They are in everything but everything but darn near treated as hazard.



Yup, there are circuit boards in everything these days.. I know it doesn't take long for me to get a 55 gallon drum full. Put then again they are only .10 cents a pound, so I'm not getting rich off of them. They only reason I keep them is because it's better to get something for them instead of putting them in the trash (no allowed anymore). 

But this too will dry up as the corrupt State of PA has made it illegal for many of us to scrap anything with a circuit board. They have now made a lot of things / items fall under the category of "electronics" and it's illegal for the general public to scrap "electronics" we have to take it to the "State" approved sites for disposal.. 
I can only assume that the big recycling companies got tired of having to by the boards from us "peons", so now they get it directly from the "State"


----------



## clovis

Yikes!

Scrap prices have fallen again, at least at our local yard.

Cans and breakage are .45

I didn't get prices on anything else.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Scrap prices have fallen again, at least at our local yard.
> 
> Cans and breakage are .45
> 
> I didn't get prices on anything else.



Not what I wanted to hear!

I haven't hauled any in lately and don't know when I will. I'm guessing at least not until Feb. unless I get some big load from one of the places I get scrap from.


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> Not what I wanted to hear!
> 
> I haven't hauled any in lately and don't know when I will. I'm guessing at least not until Feb. unless I get some big load from one of the places I get scrap from.


Well, don't forget that it is just one yard. They are a great yard, but notoriously low on cans.


----------



## am1too

clovis said:


> Well, don't forget that it is just one yard. They are a great yard, but notoriously low on cans.


They are telling you they do not want them.


----------



## Al Von

First week of December, 2014:

$120/ton shredder steel

$160/ton electric motors

Mansfield, OH


----------



## Forerunner

Can't disassemble those electric motors for the copper ?

The yards are selling those motors for 800-1000+ dollars per ton to the Chinese.


----------



## beowoulf90

Al Von said:


> First week of December, 2014:
> 
> $120/ton shredder steel
> 
> $160/ton electric motors
> 
> Mansfield, OH



Both these prices are low..

120/ton = 6 cents a pound or $6/per hundred
160/ton = 8 cents a pound or $8/per hundred.

Last time I checked I they were paying .15 per pound for electric motors.
But I never take electric motors in whole, I strip the #2 copper from them.
Also the last load of light tin/steel that I hauled was .08 per pound, and .09 cents for Cast Iron and Steel (think disc brake rotors).


----------



## beowoulf90

Forerunner said:


> Can't disassemble those electric motors for the copper ?
> 
> The yards are selling those motors for 800-1000+ dollars per ton to the Chinese.



Same here, I always tear them down.


----------



## Forerunner

I cut my scrappers teeth pulling copper out of motors from the dead coal mine equipment around here. Some of 'em about the size of 55 gallon drums.
I even tipi-stacked old hedge posts and piled the rotors in the middle and melted the aluminum out into heavy puddles.
Made payments on my first backhoe with those motors, buying them from one scrap yard for six cents a pound and selling the copper for a buck.
Ah for the memories........


----------



## clovis

Forerunner said:


> I cut my scrappers teeth pulling copper out of motors from the dead coal mine equipment around here. Some of 'em about the size of 55 gallon drums.
> I even tipi-stacked old hedge posts and piled the rotors in the middle and melted the aluminum out into heavy puddles.
> Made payments on my first backhoe with those motors, buying them from one scrap yard for six cents a pound and selling the copper for a buck.
> Ah for the memories........


I remember selling #1 copper for 90 cents a pound, and thinking I was getting rich. That was a long time ago, and could not imagine the prices we've had in the recent past.


----------



## clovis

am1too said:


> They are telling you they do not want them.


Yes, and this yard is fairly vocal about it. 

They will readily admit that they buy cans as a community service, and to bring in the small customer.

What they really want is copper and brass. There are some heavy hitters in our area that bring in large amounts. I have seen some pretty powerful checks and cash given to scrappers. Those are the scrappers that are the backbone of that business. These are the type of scrappers who know how the scrap business works, and everything is business to them.

The problem with the "can people" is that so many of them are nothing but trouble, and a real hassle to deal with.

I've seen hundreds of scrappers haul in BIG loads, and walk out with $5,000 in cash, and never cause a problem.

I've seen hundreds of "can people" walk in with 2 1/2 pounds of cans, and act like they own the place. So many of them have counted their chickens before they hatch, and think they should be getting $40 for their paltry 2 pounds of cans and a piece of 6 inch insulated wire.

I've seen a few of them act pretty obnoxiously when their tab comes to $1.55, including some crazy behavior and wild threats. 

Many of the can sellers, in a nutshell, can be more hassle than they are worth, at least at that scrap yard, and I don't blame them a bit.


----------



## beowoulf90

Thankfully I don't take cans in unless I have 5 barrels full (crushed cans) or approx 200 lbs. Plus I get a better price if I have over 200 lbs..
It seems that some get upset when asked to dump their cans into a wire cage/bin.. The scrap yard does this to stop paying for water/ice etc.. I have no problem with this and understand it completely. Yet it seems that some of these clowns get really upset when asked to do this and don't let a single can hit the ground and not get counted. Because that will set some of these fools off..


----------



## clovis

I heard a saying many moons ago:

The higher the profit margin, the happier the customer.

It took a while for that old adage to sink into my thick skull, but in many ways, it is true.

I've witnessed some of the ugliest actions by human beings at the scrap yard when their 3 pounds of cans and 12 pounds of dirty steel didn't pay them the $20 they thought that they deserved.

I don't work there...but man, I have seen some of those people act pretty ugly!!!! No wonder the owner is WELL armed!


----------



## clovis

FWIW, I watched a short clip that Jim Cramer did on CNBC about falling commodity prices.

He thinks copper is going to get hammered, mostly due to softer demand, mainly in China.

"We could see copper at $2" he said. 

If he is correct in his prediction, and $2 copper comes to pass, what prices will we get at the yards for our scrap?


----------



## clovis

Here is a question for you all:

Let's guess that copper falls sharply to $2 on the commodity markets, and let's say that the yards are paying $1.20 to $1.30 for scrap #1 copper.

Would you keep selling at those prices? Would you stockpile, and hope that the market rebounds?


----------



## Forerunner

Very good questions, Clovis.

I just talked to my best metals contact today.

Sell any steel you want to move, NOW...... he said.

He's hoping to see a small rally in copper, at which point he plans to make a big sale.

He doesn't see copper or steel improving in the foreseeable future, i.e., this year.

I've known the man since high school, and scrap metal was about the last place he foresaw a career, but he was in the right place at the right time in grain marketing, and got in with people who were deep/high end in grain.....and scrap markets.
He's managing an extremely successful and progressive scrap yard here, now, and has seen many things come and go.

I'm selling my steel. I have one semi trailer load at the moment.
I'm holding my red metals, but that may change overnight....


----------



## clovis

Very interesting, Forerunner.

As a side note, I think that it is important to remember that what Jim Cramer said is just an opinion. 

I find it interesting that your guy is seeing the markets move and is making plans on steel and reds.


----------



## clovis

BTW, and FWIW, I don't see copper staying down for the long term. 

From my understanding, all of the easy-to-get copper ore has already been mined. The miners are having to go farther and dig deeper to get the good stuff, and it is costing them a fortune to extract from the ground and process.

If the copper market collapses, or at least has a strong pull back, I wonder what that will do to the plans for a giant copper mine in Mongolia. Wasn't that supposed to be the largest open pit mine in the world?

I think the big question will be in defining the "long term" market for copper. Are we talking 2 years, or 20?


----------



## Forerunner

If you are of the camp that sees gold and silver eventually spiking off the charts due to the the ultimate demise of the paper dollar, then it would follow that copper will also re-monetize along with.

If the market is 100% economy based, demand may fall flat and stay there.

It's a real duck shoot trying to guess the trend and the timing.

Traditionally, a supply of monetary grade metal was a good thing.
Fiat currency and manipulated economy screw up everything, at this point.....especially predictability.

If you can hold on to your red metals for 20 years......I dare say you'll come back into better sell or barter markets.


----------



## beowoulf90

clovis said:


> Here is a question for you all:
> 
> Let's guess that copper falls sharply to $2 on the commodity markets, and let's say that the yards are paying $1.20 to $1.30 for scrap #1 copper.
> 
> Would you keep selling at those prices? Would you stockpile, and hope that the market rebounds?


I would keep selling. I would also be willing to be I would be getting more copper if it drops that low. 
My advantage is that I don't do this for a living and it doesn't matter what the prices are. When I have a full barrel, I haul it in and enjoy the extra cash.

I know I just spent 2 days in Appomattox, VA (a 6 hour run from home). It cost me roughly $300 for the gas, room, food. Not a penny came out of my paycheck/house budget. It all came out of my scrap money and I still have some left.. 


Just a side note: When I started doing scrap, prices were about as follows:
tin/light steel - .01/lbs or a single dollar per hundred pounds
#1 copper was something like .80/lbs
So unless there is a complete crash I doubt that the prices will ever get that low.
But then again if they do drop that low, that means that those who make a living off of scrapping will have to find other work.
Which then means people like myself will get more because we will be the only ones around to haul it again/like before.


----------



## Forerunner

An old salvage man once told me......the only way to "succeed" in any venture is to stick it out, through the thick and the thin. 

I saw many "small" scrap operators (yards much bigger than my own spread, but not the Big Boys) fall out and disappear forever during the price crunch in the late 90s.

I still have my semi trailer, my torches, my tools and my "route".

Sure was fun selling steel at 350 and copper at 4.50 when the pendulum came back.

Beowoulf.....we must have started scrapping about the same time.
Mid to late 80s ?

Agree with your point on diversification.


----------



## Homesteader1

Here on the homestead I keep a scrap pile down in the back. I pick up things as I see them, but have not been to big on scraping, maybe because of time. I have a guy about 8 miles from me that buys a lot of scrap and he is doing great busy all the time. Nice post.


----------



## clovis

beowoulf90 said:


> Just a side note: When I started doing scrap, prices were about as follows:
> tin/light steel - .01/lbs or a single dollar per hundred pounds
> #1 copper was something like .80/lbs
> So unless there is a complete crash I doubt that the prices will ever get that low.
> But then again if they do drop that low, that means that those who make a living off of scrapping will have to find other work.
> Which then means people like myself will get more because we will be the only ones around to haul it again/like before.


I agree.

When I started selling scrap, even though I've only done it part time, here and there, I think copper was $1.25. Prices would later dip to .90 cents for #1.

Steel was a .01 a pound, but no one in our area would buy it. It was a 30 mile haul, one way, to a scrap yard that bought steel.

The funny thing, at that time, is that scrap was everywhere. I couldn't go to an auction without tripping over #1 or insulated. Aluminum was about as common as sand on a beach.

My big game was to buy all the extension cords, scrap copper, and aluminum that I could find at an estate. While everyone else was walking around this stuff because it was beneath them, I was scoring this stuff, and adding $30 to $50 a week in income for super easy work. 

Because it was so easy to find, I made a bunch of money selling scrap. As the prices have skyrocketed, finding a single 1/2 copper fitting at an estate sale is like finding a needle in a haystack! I made more money when prices were at a $1.00 a pound for #1.


----------



## beowoulf90

Forerunner said:


> An old salvage man once told me......the only way to "succeed" in any venture is to stick it out, through the thick and the thin.
> 
> I saw many "small" scrap operators (yards much bigger than my own spread, but not the Big Boys) fall out and disappear forever during the price crunch in the late 90s.
> 
> I still have my semi trailer, my torches, my tools and my "route".
> 
> Sure was fun selling steel at 350 and copper at 4.50 when the pendulum came back.
> 
> Beowoulf.....we must have started scrapping about the same time.
> Mid to late 80s ?
> 
> Agree with your point on diversification.


Yup 1984, when I returned home from the military.
I didn't have work so I started cleaning peoples basements and garages and hauling away the trash. I bought an old 1973 chevy truck (for $400), a total rust bucket. I repaired the cab and front fenders and removed the bed. I put lifts/blocks at the axle/springs so I could make a full size flatbed. I used free skids from Harley davidson for the side rails, tar covered 4x4's from the Boro that culvert came shipped on and 2 x 10's for the bed.
Since there was a gap now between the step bumper and the bed and I needed tail lights etc. I went to the junk yard and bought a pair of 1970 dodge challenger taillight assembly (complete) and mounted them in the gap. (still have them to this day) 
Anyway when I wasn't looking for a "real" job I was hauling trash I cleaned out for $25, for stone and dirt or ash - $20 and any and all metals/scrap where mine to do with as I saw fit. I even got a car once that they wanted out of the garage..

Still do the same thing to this day, just not as much "cleaning out". People know me and bring it to me or make arrangements to pick it up.. 
I no longer have the heavy trucks to haul the bigger stuff, but I still manage to make a few extra dollars.


----------



## Declan

clovis said:


> Here is a question for you all:
> 
> Let's guess that copper falls sharply to $2 on the commodity markets, and let's say that the yards are paying $1.20 to $1.30 for scrap #1 copper.
> 
> Would you keep selling at those prices? Would you stockpile, and hope that the market rebounds?


I think maybe I read somewhere last year that copper was part of those metal warehousing schemes one of the big financial institutions was/is involved in on the London's Metals Market by manipulating the price by manipulating the supply. Maybe it was another metal, but I was thinking it was copper.


----------



## Forerunner

Copper being #3 in the monetary metals utilized here in America, originally, I have no doubt that copper has been severely manipulated right along with gold and silver.


----------



## Declan

Forerunner said:


> Copper being #3 in the monetary metals utilized here in America, originally, I have no doubt that copper has been severely manipulated right along with gold and silver.


It was copper or aluminum, I forget which. It was part of a Rolling Stone Article awhile back about financial institutions doing shady stuff once their hands were untied by the Financial Services Modernization Act. 

Scrap metal has really fallen in this area. There was a big boom and then places started closing up. The ones that remain are the ones who paid the least during the boom. Part of it is that you now have to have a permit because they cracked down on the business because there was so much metal theft going on in our area. Some of the businesses knew it and turned a blind eye to people showing up with guardrails and bronze plaques off headstones and such, hoping they could get the stuff processed before the police showed up.


----------



## Forerunner

I deal regularly with one of the most PC scrap yards in the country.



Thankfully, I know the manager very well, and together we can make things happen.


----------



## TwoBit

Hi, I'm new here-- please let me know if this question's in the wrong place.

My fiancee has an early 2000s Ford Focus that currently isn't running. He's told me that it's a junk car and not worth putting any more money into (although he's already replaced several components). He wants to try to trade it in to get a deal on a new car. I would rather we pay cash for a used car for him.

I guess my question is, if we were to try to part the thing out and sell the rest for scrap, how much could we expect to get? It doesn't have any valuable aftermarket stuff, so this would be just parts currently on the car/scrap.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clovis

I think that the others here can direct you better than I can.

With that said, you should look up completed listings on ebay for the parts you have. This will show you how much a tail light lens for your car is worth, etc.


----------



## Eco-

15-20 years ago my helper and I spent hours cleaning the glass out of old storm doors, driving them to a scrap yard and being paid $70ish for 750 pounds. For the next 10-15 years I gave them away or took them to the dump and paid a dump fee so they could profit off of them. Head it in my head that selling them would be at a loss. NOW.... and for the past few years I make about $100 a week selling them for scrap. 

If my plans to buy a farm come together (should know this week) then I'll be able to have the space to hold onto them and sell when the prices are high instead of being forced to sell once a week since I don't have any place to store them. If it all comes together I'll have to read all 26 pages of this thread to get the most out of my little side income.


----------



## beowoulf90

TwoBit said:


> Hi, I'm new here-- please let me know if this question's in the wrong place.
> 
> My fiancee has an early 2000s Ford Focus that currently isn't running. He's told me that it's a junk car and not worth putting any more money into (although he's already replaced several components). He wants to try to trade it in to get a deal on a new car. I would rather we pay cash for a used car for him.
> 
> I guess my question is, if we were to try to part the thing out and sell the rest for scrap, how much could we expect to get? It doesn't have any valuable aftermarket stuff, so this would be just parts currently on the car/scrap.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



IT will depend on how you approach it.
If you are mechanically inclined and know how to remove the parts without destroying them you may be able to sell them. It will take time. You won't make the money off of it quickly in most cases. With the prices down at the moment you may not get a lot for the entire car.

As others have said check fleabay and see what parts are listed and if you can check to see which ones actually sold (you have to have an account for this). You may also be able to see if any items are being requested. 

You may also want to see if there is a local shop that rebuilds parts. They may give you a decent price for your used items. 

The alternator, water pump, catalytic converter etc can all be worth money both used and as scrap. These are just parts. While the entire vehicle might only bring $350 as scrap.. 

Just another thought, check craiglist to see if others are selling parts or are looking for parts. You may be able to sell a few parts and still be able to scrap the rest.

Again it will take time and isn't a fast way of getting rid of the vehicle unless you can tear it down and store the parts till sold.


----------



## clovis

I am hoping you guys can help me a little.

My in-laws have a *j-u-n-k* 1999 Kia Sophia with 177,000 miles. Actually, it doesn't run bad...if you can get it started and keep it idling, LOL.

What I need to figure out is a base line for value. 

The car weighs about 2500 pounds.

What would this rusted out junker scrap for as steel??????

There would be a decent battery and a cat converter. About a 1/2 tank of gas. (LOL)

Thoughts????


----------



## ohiotw

In Ohio you would be looking at around $175 for just scrap steel @ 0.07 cents per lb. If you pull the motor those go for 0.12 cents per lb. and if you pull the trans those go for around 0.20 cents per lb. plus around $7 for the battery and $20 for cat converter if its not hollowed out, plus the aluminum radiator around 0.40 cents per lb. The more work you put in the more you profit. Not sure about your area.


----------



## longhairboy

Someone mentioned selling computer boards for $0.75/lb. You are getting hosed!!! The Ram sticks alone are worth $10/lb+ Finger boards are ~$3/lb Mother boards vary $1.40-$3 something. You have to ship it, but is wayyyyy worth it compared to $0.75/lb, at least on hard drive boards, cd drive boards, ram and finger boards. Selling the motherboards local at $0.75/lb you come out ahead by saving shipping.

Oh and CPUs, different types have different grades, ranging between $5/lb-$100/lb


----------



## beowoulf90

longhairboy said:


> Someone mentioned selling computer boards for $0.75/lb. You are getting hosed!!! The Ram sticks alone are worth $10/lb+ Finger boards are ~$3/lb Mother boards vary $1.40-$3 something. You have to ship it, but is wayyyyy worth it compared to $0.75/lb, at least on hard drive boards, cd drive boards, ram and finger boards. Selling the motherboards local at $0.75/lb you come out ahead by saving shipping.
> 
> Oh and CPUs, different types have different grades, ranging between $5/lb-$100/lb



Interesting!

I'm the one that said I get $.75 / pound for computer circuit boards, less the CPU's and RAM etc.
Where are you selling them / shipping them?
Or where did you find the info on doing it that way?


----------



## Declan

beowoulf90 said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I'm the one that said I get $.75 / pound for computer circuit boards, less the CPU's and RAM etc.
> Where are you selling them / shipping them?
> Or where did you find the info on doing it that way?


Not sure how it works but or city has a drop off location for electronics to keep people from trashing them. They have a contract with someone who picks them up for free just to extract the materials out of them. It saves the city the shipping and disposal costs on electronics, so there is definitely money to be made if people are coming to pick up old TV's and computers by the truckload for free.


----------



## beowoulf90

Declan said:


> Not sure how it works but or city has a drop off location for electronics to keep people from trashing them. They have a contract with someone who picks them up for free just to extract the materials out of them. It saves the city the shipping and disposal costs on electronics, so there is definitely money to be made if people are coming to pick up old TV's and computers by the truckload for free.



Yea, I'm one of the guys who picks them up and recycles them..
What I was speaking of was Longhairboy had said I was getting taken and not getting the value for the scrap.
So I was asking where he was getting that kind of value, so I can join the party..
If I can get a better price for the scrap CPU's & RAM and Mother boards etc, then I would like to know how & where. It would be silly of me not to at least look at the info.


----------



## longhairboy

http://www.scrapmetalforum.com/scrap-buyers-sellers/
I hope its okay to post this link? I believe there may even be a buyer there from Pennsylvania you could possibly meet up with to sell in person rather than shipping.


----------



## beowoulf90

longhairboy said:


> http://www.scrapmetalforum.com/scrap-buyers-sellers/
> I hope its okay to post this link? I believe there may even be a buyer there from Pennsylvania you could possibly meet up with to sell in person rather than shipping.



Thank you,

I'll check it out.


----------



## beowoulf90

Any one still scraping?
I know I've been busy collecting the scrap, but haven't hauled any in a while. It looks as if the first chance I get will be around the end of July to haul any into the yard..

My cast alum. barrel is full, as is my milled and sheet alum.
My #2 copper barrel is about 3/4's full and my insulated copper wire barrel is full.
I also have a truck load of light steel/tin..


----------



## Forerunner

Steel is surprisingly strong.

Metals aren't good, at the moment.


----------



## bobp

No non ferrous metals are down hard across the board. And still dropping. If you can afford to and aren't pressed by logistical or code issues to get it gone, I'd hold it. Locally #2CU dropped 58Â¢in 3 days this week. Is what it is, maybe it'll slow down the theivery?


----------



## beowoulf90

Forerunner, bobp, 

Thanks for the responses.. 
I will haul the steel/light iron when I get a chance, just to get it out of my way, and will check the prices before I haul anything else..


----------



## InvalidID

I just hauled in about a half ton of HMS #1.... $55 or so total. Was just an old junk trailer frame I needed out of the way or I'd have held it for a better price. All metals are down right now, and with copper being so down I worry about the economy in general. Dr. Copper is almost always right.


----------



## Forerunner

Yer worried about the economy, ID ?

:huh:















:hysterical:

.


----------



## InvalidID

I haven't been worried about it for a few years, that's why the walk about recently. But I still watch the sky's and I can tell you something crappy is on it's way. Between Greece and China there's going to be some hurt spreading around. I'm not sure how bad the hurt will hit the US though. 

I mean, when Europe or China take a crap the US generally does better. Or at least the dollar does.


----------



## longhairboy

I've been doing a little bit. I filled a roll off with shred, got 4 tons in it, but got charged $100 for the bin. Theres no way I could have hauled that much steel for $100 in gas given my location in relation to the yard though.

I've also been reselling a TON of the stuff I've gotten for scrap. I sold an old haybine the other day for $80 that I hauled out of a field, for example.


----------



## beowoulf90

longhairboy said:


> I've been doing a little bit. I filled a roll off with shred, got 4 tons in it, but got charged $100 for the bin. Theres no way I could have hauled that much steel for $100 in gas given my location in relation to the yard though.
> 
> I've also been reselling a TON of the stuff I've gotten for scrap. I sold an old haybine the other day for $80 that I hauled out of a field, for example.



I love it when I get "stuff" for scrap and can resell it or use it.. I also love finding old tools in the scrap. 
I have a pair of brass candle sticks made in Sweden that I'm going to sell and so on.


----------



## Roadking

Here's an update, local.

Aluminum cans...down from $0.50 to $0.35 per pound.

Batteries (car) are up from $0.20 to $0.25 per pound.

Matt


----------



## Forerunner

Steel has dropped considerably, as well, over the last few months.

My best market man thinks another drop of ten bucks per ton for October may be the bottom.
He may not be taking a worldwide depression/potential market crash into consideration, however.

I tend to be on the pessimistic side, given the death rattle of this latest fiat currency cycle.


----------



## Roadking

Well, I needed some room for some old iron and steel, so needed to get rid of some old aluminum and wasted batteries...LOL! Worked out to be $35+ per hour over all.

Matt


----------



## beowoulf90

When I started scraping for a little extra money over 30 years ago, steel was a penny a pound.. So even if it gets to that again I'll still haul it just to get to the better metals..

I'll still make a few dollars and be happy with it.. 

The difference is I won't make a special trip somewhere to pick it up unless there is more then light iron / steel there.. But if people continue to drop it off I will gladly take it from them.


----------



## Forerunner

Did I mention........NEVER cease to accumulate metal of any grade as it becomes available.


----------



## InvalidID

Roadking said:


> Here's an update, local.
> 
> Aluminum cans...down from $0.50 to $0.35 per pound.
> 
> Batteries (car) are up from $0.20 to $0.25 per pound.
> 
> Matt


 You gotta worry when lead and aluminum are closing in on parity.... LOL Who wants all that lead and what for...


----------



## beowoulf90

Light iron and steel price as of yesterday in my area.

3.5 cents per pound / $3.50 per hundred
This is going to hurt some of those businesses that popped up when scrap prices were high.. As for little guys like me, it just means we won't run for it, but if you drop it off we'll still take it..


----------



## Forerunner

My market guy tells me it'll be down another $30 per ton for October.

I'd hate to have to depend on that, right now.

Seen a lot of operations come and go over the years.
Still got my torch, backhoe loader and semi trailer.

Wonders never cease.


----------



## Bandit

In Boston today , cars are at $ 50. GT ( 2240 # )
http://www.ssironmetal.com/pricing.html

I am just stockpiling any copper or brass I come across .

Bandit


----------



## longhairboy

getting 50/ton for shred here, hauling all I have before the snow flies. Probably sell off most all of my non ferrous metals too


----------



## City Bound

prices are low. A little over a penny for light iron. Copper is said to be coming down soon.


----------



## beowoulf90

Light iron has been dropping and copper with it..
Last load I took in light iron/tin was 4 cents/lbs and copper was something like $1.50/lbs.
Now that was in the fall, I've been sitting on what I have till prices come up or spring comes around. But then I have the room to put it and I'm guessing less than 1000 lbs of light iron/tin and less than 100 lbs of copper. I know I have approx 200 lbs of aluminum cans and so on.. But with prices down, I'll either wait till it comes up or I have more..


----------



## OffGridCooker

I took 1600 lb sheet metal scrap to my local dealer, I did not realize the price had plunged, only got $32!
Their scrap yard was empty, the owner said with the low prices no one was selling.
I am now saving my scrap for higher prices.


----------



## City Bound

When do you think prices will come back up? China has slowed down on manufacturing so demand is low. I think china's boom is over and they will not be gobbling up metal like they have for over a decade. 

They predict the next industrial boom will be in india but god knows how many years that is going to take to get started.


----------



## City Bound

Took around 800 pounds of light iron to the scrap yard and got $11. It was not even worth the labor involved to load the truck and bring it there. 

I am wondering if I should just bring in my copper and stainless steel and get what I can before the prices drop.


----------



## OffGridCooker

This would be a good time to buy scrap metal like I beams and structurals if you were going to build something, and if you could find it.


----------



## beowoulf90

Prices still down in my area.
The last I took anything in Aluminum cans were $.45/lbs, Cast Aluminum & sheet aluminum were $.35/lbs, light iron/tin was 3.5 cents/lbs
I've been sitting on everything else hoping it will come back up. 
I just had to move the above to make room for more.
I had cast aluminum block and heads from a toyota 4 cyl. and a bunch of cast alum. motorcycle motor parts. It filled my barrels and then some. 
while the "payday" was nice due to volume, it was bad per pound..


----------



## City Bound

Copper has been climbing back up. number two is up 25 cents and climbing.


----------



## Hitch

beowoulf90 said:


> Prices still down in my area.
> The last I took anything in Aluminum cans were $.45/lbs, Cast Aluminum & sheet aluminum were $.35/lbs, light iron/tin was 3.5 cents/lbs
> I've been sitting on everything else hoping it will come back up.
> I just had to move the above to make room for more.
> I had cast aluminum block and heads from a toyota 4 cyl. and a bunch of cast alum. motorcycle motor parts. It filled my barrels and then some.
> while the "payday" was nice due to volume, it was bad per pound..



I was surprised to see how little you get for aluminum. We get around $1.80 a lb. for cans. I guess it must be regional pricing.


----------



## beowoulf90

Hitch said:


> I was surprised to see how little you get for aluminum. We get around $1.80 a lb. for cans. I guess it must be regional pricing.



WOW!

We've never gotten that much even for pure aluminum cans.. Even when all the prices were up we never got more that 55 to 60 cents a pound for alum. cans, the other aluminum types are less. Here in my area cans normally bring a better price as compared to the other types..

Maybe I'll send a few boxes/bags of cans to the youngest daughter, in the San Diego area.. :nana:


----------



## ldc

I think that the states that sponsor a return deposit like Calif., pay higher rates for those cans...


----------



## ed/La

I was hauling junk cars and making good living. 5 or 6 cars a week. Easy work day. I stopped @$.3.50 /100lbs. Dropped all ads. Still getting calls. Might try again if the price doubles.


----------



## City Bound

ed/La said:


> I was hauling junk cars and making good living. 5 or 6 cars a week. Easy work day. I stopped @$.3.50 /100lbs. Dropped all ads. Still getting calls. Might try again if the price doubles.


ed would you put up ads and buy the cars from people looking to junk them?


----------



## Michael W. Smith

City Bound said:


> When do you think prices will come back up? China has slowed down on manufacturing so demand is low. I think china's boom is over and they will not be gobbling up metal like they have for over a decade.



It's really hard to tell when prices will increase. I think the thing to do is to sit on everything (if you have the room).

There was one old guy in our area who had a family farm - and he had "junk" sitting all around. His reasoning for keeping it was because he had the room - and if he ever needed money, he could sell some (or all of it).

The best thing he liked was it was all tax free income.

He passed away a few years back, and they had an auction. There are usually a few scrappers that go to farm auctions looking exactly for scrap. I have no idea how much people paid for it, but it didn't take them long to come in and clean up their piles.


----------



## ed/La

I used internet yellow pages. $50 a month. If I advertise again I will try google. I do not want to pay much for advertising. I tried to buy for 1/2 scrap value. I pulled cat converter aluminum rims batteries and any easy wire. If tires were nice I keep them. Had a $50 harbor freight tire machine that I became good at and I am in my 60s About once a moth I got a keeper car or pick up that I would repair and detail for resale. Any car under $1k sold fast. I do not think prices will rise anytime soon. I needed at least $100 plus what I pulled to be worth it. Truck tailgate in good condition were easy to sell. Plastic light lenses might be worth saving because easy to ship so ebay item. If you know when car died you could harvest gas if not to old.


----------



## City Bound

Ed prices are coming up. #2 copper is getting close to $2. 

Not sure if you have land but if you do storing the cars on your property until prices come up might be a good idea. 

Do you harvest the alternator and the radiators also? The alternators are small motors so they get motor prices. What about wind shield whippier motors? Door window motors also. If you toss that stuff in crates and let it build up then about every 20 cars will make that pile worth while. Every 20 cars will give you pile of 20 alternators, 60 windshield motors, and 80 window motors. Any stainless steal you can take off and let pile up is extra value also. 

What about the oil? Can you drain that and resell it for oil burning heaters?


----------



## ed/La

I do not like to double handling cars. Once it is on the truck it stays there until scrap yard. Most radiators are less then $10 not worth dealing with anti freeze. I did not like getting all greasy every day. For me it was best to get it off truck and get another one. If I could make 100 on car and 50 to 75 on converter and rims/battery and work 1/2 day I was happy. Often I had one to bring in first thing then would pick one up when customer got off work to bring in next day. I have a tilt bed truck . Homemade car hauler. I tilt bed and had to use ramps. Harbor freight winch. 4 cylinder diesel . Tried to keep total miles per car to scrap yard to home at 120 or less. I am waiting for $8/100lbs $160/ton before I do it again.


----------



## beowoulf90

ed/La said:


> I do not like to double handling cars. Once it is on the truck it stays there until scrap yard. Most radiators are less then $10 not worth dealing with anti freeze. I did not like getting all greasy every day. For me it was best to get it off truck and get another one. If I could make 100 on car and 50 to 75 on converter and rims/battery and work 1/2 day I was happy. Often I had one to bring in first thing then would pick one up when customer got off work to bring in next day. I have a tilt bed truck . Homemade car hauler. I tilt bed and had to use ramps. Harbor freight winch. 4 cylinder diesel . Tried to keep total miles per car to scrap yard to home at 120 or less. I am waiting for $8/100lbs $160/ton before I do it again.



You might have to wait a while to see those prices again. In my area it's only $3 to $4 /100lbs and that is actually up. I hope I'm wrong and that you're right.. It would be nice to make some decent extra cash again..


----------



## City Bound

ed/La said:


> I do not like to double handling cars. Once it is on the truck it stays there until scrap yard. Most radiators are less then $10 not worth dealing with anti freeze. I did not like getting all greasy every day. For me it was best to get it off truck and get another one. If I could make 100 on car and 50 to 75 on converter and rims/battery and work 1/2 day I was happy. Often I had one to bring in first thing then would pick one up when customer got off work to bring in next day. I have a tilt bed truck . Homemade car hauler. I tilt bed and had to use ramps. Harbor freight winch. 4 cylinder diesel . Tried to keep total miles per car to scrap yard to home at 120 or less. I am waiting for $8/100lbs $160/ton before I do it again.


ed how much did you pay the people for the cars? Do they have to sign the title over to you?


----------



## City Bound

beowoulf90 said:


> You might have to wait a while to see those prices again. In my area it's only $3 to $4 /100lbs and that is actually up. I hope I'm wrong and that you're right.. It would be nice to make some decent extra cash again..


I may be wrong but I think prices will pick up in the summer. Copper is almost $2 for #2 so the prices are climbing slowly. 

Right now industry is in flux and companies are uncertain what is going to happen with trump. Some people are expecting a pick up in manufacturing. 

Hopefully so.


----------



## ed/La

In my state a title is needed if car was less then 11 years old. If no title and older then 11 good ID that hopefully matched registration. Very good paper work if no title so you do not get arrested for auto theft. The paper work has to leads back to who you bought it from. That way if car is hot they get arrested not you. Tell them that. Photo their ID and their face for your protection. If no title offer less for your trouble. If it seems fishy pass. Offer about half or a little less than scrap price. You can usually make another $75 - $100 with aluminum rims batteries and converter. Sell a few used tires here and there, At $3 / 100lbs it did not work for me. I stopped when I brought in small car and scrap value was $60.


----------



## beowoulf90

City Bound said:


> I may be wrong but I think prices will pick up in the summer. Copper is almost $2 for #2 so the prices are climbing slowly.
> 
> Right now industry is in flux and companies are uncertain what is going to happen with trump. Some people are expecting a pick up in manufacturing.
> 
> Hopefully so.



I hear what you are saying. I do hope you are right..
I haven't hauled much since it got cold, but I need to.
I know I have at least 1500 lbs of tin/light iron plus other 55 gal. barrels that are full of copper & alum.


----------



## City Bound

1500 is a good hoard.

I recently brought in 300 pounds of aluminum. I was happy. 
Aluminum has been pretty steady regardless of any ups and downs with other metals. So, I saw no need to sit on it.


----------



## beowoulf90

City Bound said:


> 1500 is a good hoard.
> 
> I recently brought in 300 pounds of aluminum. I was happy.
> Aluminum has been pretty steady regardless of any ups and downs with other metals. So, I saw no need to sit on it.


I get plenty of tin/light iron. It comes from motors and compressors that I tear down and weight adds up fairly quickly.. 
Aluminum has been down for us here and has bee around .35 cents a lbs for cast, milled or extruded. Cans are around .40 cents the last time I looked, which is down. 

I do have 5 - 55 gallon drums filled with crushed cans, which will equal about 200 lbs of alum. cans. Each drum averages about 40 lbs of crushed cans. The problem is it takes so long to get that many cans, that I only take in alum. cans in once or twice a year.. 

Maybe this coming Saturday I will actually get to haul a load of scrap. I've been too busy or sick on previous weekends since Oct. or it's been so cold and windy I said "forget it, it can wait till spring"  

It's not something I have to do, it's just extra spending cash for what ever we want to spend it on or to help pay bills..


----------

